# What Heuer/TAG Heuer are you wearing?



## Skitalets

Nice glowing shot of my ceramic bezel AR500 today:










I did monthly WRUW threads around this time last year and got some momentum but not enough for monthly new threads. Let's use this as a standing WRUW thread for TAG enthusiasts.


----------



## qadhi

*Calibre 1887 Jack Heuer Edition*


----------



## jeffgo888

Bourne again..lol


----------



## Skitalets

AR 500 on rubber for casual Friday:


----------



## Perseus

Wearing the Monaco on a Di-Modell Rallye strap


----------



## Hale color

Ahh, the 80s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Hale color said:


> Ahh, the 80s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That could quite literally be the coolest watch I've ever seen.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Skitalets

Hale color said:


> Ahh, the 80s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an awesome watch. I need to learn more about quartz Heuers. The Kentucky I have is one of my favorite watches, will wear it next week and post a fresh photo here.


----------



## Skitalets

Heuer Kentucky today.


----------



## rocknsnow

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickened1




----------



## spidaman

sickened1 said:


> View attachment 1625678


I've got the same. Perfect for timing between reps at the gym, or watching items on the grill. It's my weekend watch.


----------



## az_n8tive

Just put this baby back in the rotation.


----------



## jeffgo888

I like the BMW M more than the HEUER....LOL...jk...i gots a 96 M as well...


----------



## khanzada

Bought it last Thursday and it is on my wrist since then! Loving It


----------



## Skitalets

AR on rubber for a wonderful vacation in the Shenandoah.


----------



## kelrod




----------



## Skitalets

Not a TAG today, vintage Longines.


----------



## peenoise

Carrera CAR2110-3


----------



## mtbkr65

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph I picked up last week!


----------



## thehighwayjazz

Carerra gmt grande date on a gloomy friday morning










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imbemn

TAG HEUER and BMW M3 make a solid combination.
Credit where it is due.


----------



## Baciu91




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## KO_81




----------



## rocknsnow

View from my great army hotel room.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Skitalets

Mr Rick said:


>


Rick, you have some stunning vintage Heuers. Love this Silverstone.


----------



## sculder

'98 Monaco re-edition CS2111. Oh yes.


----------



## Chrisalsop

Not allowed to wear yet - have to wait until Christmas.......GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Thijin

Have been wearing it all week, been helping me through the long study sessions!


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyd5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebc2

Really love this watch, it's unlike any I've had before. It's super light weight, comfortable, and durable. Never thought I'd like something this light weight.


----------



## Hammyton

Is anyone here a tag expert I have a question about the Tag link finish i'm trying to restore a bracelet that was scratched up every time I try a different wheel or abrasive I can't seem to get the same exact finish


----------



## Steve78




----------



## aenemated

sculder said:


> '98 Monaco re-edition CS2111. Oh yes.
> 
> View attachment 1647628


oh man, i JUST picked up one of these this week (my birthday's coming up!) and while the photos looked great, THIS photo is stunning. can't wait for it to arrive!

meanwhile, just been rockin my good ol link i've had for nearly a decade now.









*edit - and this photo reminds me i need to set the date.


----------



## sculder

Since you liked that photo, then you'll love this one. Hope you enjoy your birthday present!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## aenemated

sculder said:


> Since you liked that photo, then you'll love this one. Hope you enjoy your birthday present!
> 
> View attachment 1656486


haha many thanks for your efforts, sir, but as of this morning i can admire my own


----------



## RDK




----------



## sculder

Very nice, indeed! Enjoy her!


----------



## Hammyton

Hello is anyone here a tag on I have a question about my watch


----------



## gekos




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## drunken monkey

I know the blue is more popular but that orange is hot.


----------



## THG

When I wear it, not too often anymore, I wear the cv2014-2


----------



## asm1

Currently wearing my S/EL CG 1112-0. I think I need yet another link for the bracelet as it seems a bit tight.


----------



## richnyc

Aquaracer 500 (WAK2110):


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## dbyers

An F1.


----------



## chrishiew

Here's mine ..


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## Raistlin1

Carrera 1887


----------



## Jpstepancic

My McQueen on a crimson worn and wound band. My grail forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Look guys... No sapphire crystal!!!


----------



## Rudi K

Last week I put a nato band on my vintage 1500 and it looks very Bond-ish. I'm liking it.


----------



## Hale color

My F1 says hi Wlover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

One of the few rare birds left. Wear it in good health buddy...



Hale color said:


> My F1 says hi Wlover
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

I had the identical model and loved it! It was the perfect watch for me in that price range. Day date, easy to read, very comfortable, great weight, looked great...perfect.... (in that price range). Very sadly I had to sell it for family emergency.


wovivi01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey

A little late bit I never tired of saying it:
The Kirium F1 is just so cool.


----------



## mshea11235

My one and only... Late model second generation 2000 automatic chronograph with a Daytona Red face model# CK2112-BA0330, never sold in the United States and I've never seen another like it in fifteen years. It's been to Switzerland twice for service and is an amazing watch.


----------



## Vovan




----------



## Maiden

Wearing my aquaracer today!


----------



## tobiwankenobi




----------



## Maiden

Just love the blue dial on my WAN2111


----------



## drunken monkey

instagrammed


----------



## fmracer

New Formula 1 Automatic arrived yesterday. Inside is the ETA 7750 and its running just fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TysonJones

my new aquaracer


----------



## yessir69




----------



## haze

Hi all,

One of these two


----------



## BarisKiris

Tag Heuer F1 (Kimi Raikkonen edition)


----------



## Snoweagle

BarisKiris said:


> Tag Heuer F1 (Kimi Raikkonen edition)


That's a very nice classic!


----------



## thefatboy

My new F1, haven't worn a watch for almost 30 years but loving it!

Unfortunately I seem to have caught the bug and I'm looking for a Monaco now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## richnyc

Right now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch OCD




----------



## thehighwayjazz

Ready for weekend with gmt grande date









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheQuestion

A sunny weekend with Aquaracer 500


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## Neeko

I just got this yesterday, what a beauty! TAG CT1116 Quartz Chrono


----------



## richnyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

One of the best bracelets in the business.


----------



## Buellrider

Dial isn't bad either.


----------



## peenoise

My formula one tag heuer on Maratac Zulu Nato strap


----------



## Wabbitbugs

Just took my Monaco off my wrist and put it in a FedEx box! Goodbye old friend!


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## ericys

Starting my day with some bling on my timepiece.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## TysonJones




----------



## Declan79

WAH1013-Gulf Edition


----------



## peenoise




----------



## TysonJones

Calibre 5 Today


----------



## jasedontlie

For NYE dinner.


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Hi all,

Brand new member here and the owner of my very first TAG, the Formula 1 Chronograph.
Here she is 








Andy


----------



## jasedontlie

For just going out and about.


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## hendra324

tag heur link


----------



## shtora

My new to me Aquaracer WAF2111, very happy with it!


----------



## kphyde324

Just purchased my new AR500 at an AD in Chicago, very happy with it.


----------



## benzganesh

Just wore my Calibre 16 Link Chronograph (ala..Mitt Romney ) - about to adjust the date....


----------



## TysonJones

Always roll with the Aquaracer on for Monday Blues:


----------



## Maiden

Wearing this one today.


----------



## Jeff Lichty




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Jpstepancic

Been wearing it all week. Absolutely love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsec

I've been lurking around here for a few months now and finally decided to register. Wearing this today. Got it as a gift in May 2002, and had a very big grin on my face when Bourne Identity came out a month later.


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## Crezo

Hale color said:


> Ahh, the 80s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is jaw dropping!!! Could you let me know a little more about it, model name etc?


----------



## Hale color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color

Crezo said:


> That is jaw dropping!!! Could you let me know a little more about it, model name etc?


Model 980.004, did not come with original band, was able to score NOS Super Professional bracelet which wound up fitting perfectly IMO


----------



## Crezo

Thanks, it looks amazing with the blanked chapter ring on it too. Gives a super chunky industrial feel to it. Love it!


----------



## sryukon

My 4000


----------



## ttparrot

My link Calibre S.


----------



## erreeffe

My Calibre 11 LE on a Hirsch Ayrton strap b-)









Ciaooo, :-d
R


----------



## taylor2000

Got my Carrera Caliber 5 back in November.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceankai

An old shot but wearing this today. My favourite TAG.


----------



## cfw

Thwizzit said:


> View attachment 2641794


Stunning photo for a stunning watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Modded rubber strap isnt working so well, luckily I have an extra link for my bracelet on order.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Ss looks so much better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge25




----------



## TTL




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL

Brand new yesterday and still on my wrist today.


----------



## digikam




----------



## cfw

New to me and my first Aquaracer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79

While waiting for the next AR calibre S 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sushi

Took my Pilot out for a walk today.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TysonJones

Tag Aquaracer Caliber 5 Today for BlueMonday


----------



## cfw

Aquaracer lume shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL

Aquaracer 500M in the board room.


----------



## Jack19

Wearing my 1990, 1500 with Granite dial. It still keeps good time, well, great time when compared, now about 1-2 seconds a month fast, but for over 20 years it kept to 2-4 seconds per year.

Most reliable watch I have ever owned. Seriously considering having it restored. For it's age, with original movement and probably only its 4th battery....I wish they still made them like this.

This watch has seen it all, an attempted mugging, gun fights, drug busts gone wrong, hundreds of arrests; if only she could talk.


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

old pic, correct watch


----------



## imagwai




----------



## TTL




----------



## TimeGrooves

Kirium blue dial with blue leather strap


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Haven't worn anything else since I got this last week. I think it's a new favourite.


----------



## TimeGrooves

Beautiful watch! Is it a calibre 36 inside?


imagwai said:


> Haven't worn anything else since I got this last week. I think it's a new favourite.
> View attachment 2906658
> 
> View attachment 2906682


----------



## imagwai

TimeGrooves said:


> Beautiful watch! Is it a calibre 36 inside?


Thanks TimeGrooves. It's actually a hand-winding Lemania 1873 - the same movement as you'd find in an Omega Speedmaster moonwatch. Great article about this watch here: TAG Heuer Carrera 1964 Re-edition | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors

I found mine through a vintage watch dealer in Italy. It was in brand new condition (strap was unworn) with a warranty card stamped by an AD in the next town and dated August 2014. So it must have sat on the shelf for about 18 years and then got traded by it's eventual purchaser after only 6 months of zero use! Quite remarkable to find one in this condition. As I say, this has instantly become my favourite watch.


----------



## onehandedwatchman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeGrooves

Congratulations Imagwai! I wish I have one of these vintage Heuer, I would keep it for life. Enjoy it!


imagwai said:


> Thanks TimeGrooves. It's actually a hand-winding Lemania 1873 - the same movement as you'd find in an Omega Speedmaster moonwatch. Great article about this watch here: TAG Heuer Carrera 1964 Re-edition | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors
> 
> I found mine through a vintage watch dealer in Italy. It was in brand new condition (strap was unworn) with a warranty card stamped by an AD in the next town and dated August 2014. So it must have sat on the shelf for about 18 years and then got traded by it's eventual purchaser after only 6 months of zero use! Quite remarkable to find one in this condition. As I say, this has instantly become my favourite watch.


----------



## TysonJones

Caliber 5 Aquaracer again today.


----------



## peenoise

Cal. 1887 for today..


----------



## TimeGrooves

Link Calibre 36


----------



## longstride

Right now I'm wearing the Heuer 980.023 Deep Dive from 1983.


----------



## cfw

longstride said:


> Right now I'm wearing the Heuer 980.023 Deep Dive from 1983.


Pictures or it didn't happen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

F1 Alarm today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeGrooves




----------



## Neeko

My CT1116 again


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## cfw

Incoming should be on my wrist by Thursday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Pre TAG - Heuer 980.023


----------



## Hanto

Carrera CALIBRE S Laptimer 1/100th of a second chrono


----------



## TTL




----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelrod




----------



## JES1

Brought my first "real" watch out from retirement to act as my daily beater while vacationing in Spain. Feels great to have it back on my wrist!


----------



## peenoise

My daily beater also:


----------



## gossler




----------



## peatnick




----------



## Hasaf




----------



## jasedontlie

Finally got my wife on board - tonight she is wearing this one:


----------



## NashinH

Hi All
Just thought I'd share my favourite watch with you time aficionados. It's my Kirium F1. I absolutely love it, it's my most accurate watch. It actually keeps up with my Skyhawk Atomic watch which is amazing. I'm sure it has a super quartz movement but I really don't care because it has always ticked all the right boxes for me.
View attachment 3320762


----------



## Zkin

with homemade yellow leather strap
have a good day


----------



## Ackers

I have two I wear, a Targa and a Night Diver


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## WatchObsession

Tag Monza with the new Hirsch Rally Natural, released today at Baselworld 2015 !!


----------



## drunken monkey

With all the buzz about watches, it's easy to forget that all of the other related players also exhibit at Basel.


----------



## Skitalets

Feeling confident in my favorite city today, AR 500:










Been a while since I've had it on but always fall in love with it again when I wind it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

drunken monkey said:


> With all the buzz about watches, it's easy to forget that all of the other related players also exhibit at Basel.


So much more to see outside of the glitz and glamour of the main Brands in Hall 1 !!!


----------



## Matog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregc

my first and only TH.


----------



## cmatrix




----------



## Skitalets

Heuer Kentucky today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gekos

Finally vintage rally strap. There is no better way for this one...


----------



## woundedtiger40




----------



## Fabrizio-it

Heuer Autavia 1163V from 1972 unpolished


----------



## stryker58




----------



## Kaosabir

My Tag Heuer Carrera 50th Anniversary bullhead

http://


----------



## Gringojoey

I'm wearing my first Tag Heuer, a Fomula 1. I hope to add another one soon.


----------



## 3wheeler7

WAF1112 with WAB1112 insides!


----------



## timestamp




----------



## Gryffindor




----------



## Thethirdrowe




----------



## peenoise

My CAR2110 showing off its domed shaped sapphire crystals.


----------



## kenneth89

My latest watch


----------



## Knives and Lint

Same as Kenneth. Love this watch.


----------



## Maiden

1887 Today


----------



## woundedtiger40

Monaco 69


----------



## Jpstepancic

Wearing my siffert all weekend on a brown rally. Really love this watch so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troelands

Fresh out of the box this morning!


----------



## Robinoz

TH Professional 1000 diver from 1994 and still going strong:


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## docbenj

Good old Professional 2000


----------



## Snoweagle

My only TAG.


----------



## E52

Hi first post here, today is the left one


----------



## august1410

Mid to late 90s S/EL. My one and only TAG Heuer.


----------



## lisherwood

Calibre 36 Monza (2005)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanPGH




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## gthal




----------



## Declan79

My new rubber strap... Gulf

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## evanPGH

Still this, loving the Autavia case. It's running about +3 sec. per day and the chrono kept exact time for a 6-hour race over the weekend.


----------



## NickJacobLee

After being away from home for many months, I am once again reunited with my trusty Aquaracer WAB 2011.


----------



## Maiden

Wearing the 1887 on business in Vancouver today.


----------



## evanPGH

Love how the 1887 makes a fantastic sport or dress watch.

Soaking in some rays on my lunch because it's too damn gorgeous out to be inside.


----------



## ChrispyBrownies




----------



## Fran UK

This one


----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## raymond.adam.90

My tags









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DokDoom

CAR2110 on DB10 rally strap


----------



## NS1

My Bourne Identity Tag Link chrono in blue:


----------



## Drlau9

This is my beater today!


----------



## lozenlo

Just got this from a great member.


----------



## Wlover

This one...


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

My very first Tag Heuer....


----------



## evanPGH

Congrats man!! 

Nice to see someone going for the gray dial, there's way too many blue ones out there. Fits you perfectly as well.


----------



## Ivo P

My first and only for now Tag, already a full year enjoying and still uaaaooo


----------



## Expo3chris

My Heuer Monza CR2111


----------



## evanPGH




----------



## rs4pilot




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Mspeedster




----------



## sneer

new purchase


----------



## NS1

Had an old favorite on earlier today:


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday 









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## TLouko

Aquaracer on Di-Modell.


----------



## chas1723

My F1


----------



## salmaan1183

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srq941




----------



## wovivi01

Taking a break from the Link bracelet.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meerrettich

Autavia 7764


----------



## echang77




----------



## SW2201

Formula 1 Date Alarm - a gift from my wife.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Just received this.


----------



## TLouko

I've retired my bracelet in favor of leather. Today the Aquaracer is on a Clover Strap.


----------



## Neeko

This one right now...love it!


----------



## gwbiker

Ivo P said:


> My first and only for now Tag, already a full year enjoying and still uaaaooo


That's what I'm wearing now. Big sucker ain't it?


----------



## medson69

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Link auto chrono









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## momo73

Hi all,
I am new to Tag Heuer and wearing Aquaracer 500 Caliber 5










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaris

Finally part of the club! Loving this watch so far...picked it up on da'Bay, arrived yesterday.


----------



## Turando

*My first Tag Heuer!*

It's a Formula 1 Grande Date.


----------



## JES1

Wore my good old Chronotimer this weekend. Great watch.


----------



## gossler




----------



## blueline1226

For now this Tag Heuer Pilot is mine for a while, although I might be letting it go for an upgrade in my collection, but for now I'm enjoying it a lot, it's quite rare and I don't really see anyone with these.


----------



## momo73

I love this watch


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I'm wearing my Aquaracer until the weekend.


----------



## onehandedwatchman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## mbunce

Carrera day date 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I wore this for the weekend and think I'll wear it Monday too:


----------



## Gelo24

Tried this on at the TAG boutique in Hong Kong. I have to say that in the flesh it is absolutely stunning. My girlfriend doesn't give a hoot about watches but she was in awe when she saw it. Definitely on my wish list and doesn't come out til October.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## HDWatchGeek

MUST have it!



blueline1226 said:


> For now this Tag Heuer Pilot is mine for a while, although I might be letting it go for an upgrade in my collection, but for now I'm enjoying it a lot, it's quite rare and I don't really see anyone with these.


----------



## BeaconX

Here is my daily driver!


----------



## TimBot-300

Now (sadly) gone to make way for my Seamaster, but here's my old WN2111 on a diver's rubber:


----------



## peatnick

Old blue 









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DokDoom

This is getting more wrist time lately (pic from a couple of days ago.


----------



## Luiz1978




----------



## Naqvi

One of these normally... Although they look very similar each purchase had its own unique story









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bangkok Hound said:


> I wore this for the weekend and think I'll wear it Monday too:
> 
> View attachment 4699866


I love this model. The more I see wristshots of it the better!


----------



## drunken monkey

...how terribly British of me...

All I could think about was that my leathers don't match.
That's why I need a 300SLR


----------



## Orange_GT3

Luiz1978 said:


>


Like, the CW211A is my favourite Monaco.


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Philippe-X

My brand new quartz Aquaracer Alarm 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milloncobra

Almost 17 years old but still going strong 👍👍
But time for a new one though 😉

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows

My first post ;-)


----------



## Richyb86

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## SwingModern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsmith64

Tag Batman: WAZ211A.BA0875









Hated the clasp on the stock bracelet thus the Di-Modell. Not sure about the Di-Modell so I have a Hirsch Duke incoming.

-Mike


----------



## Orange_GT3

mdsmith64 said:


> Not sure about the Di-Modell so I have a Hirsch Duke incoming.


Lovely strap. I have one my Maurice Lacroix Pontos S and am waiting for the Hirsch deployment clasp to arrive.


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## eddiea

_Heuer day....
_


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Gallowaystx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyd5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiea

_Another Heuer day_......


----------



## evenflow77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygr1

Here is my lowly quartz Tag But it is MY Tag!


----------



## cfw

mdsmith64 said:


> Tag Batman: WAZ211A.BA0875
> 
> View attachment 5014745
> 
> 
> Hated the clasp on the stock bracelet thus the Di-Modell. Not sure about the Di-Modell so I have a Hirsch Duke incoming.
> 
> -Mike


So its TAGman lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benaja

today she is my partner


----------



## Skitalets

Back on rubber for brunch on 14th St in DC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Skitalets said:


> Back on rubber for brunch on 14th St in DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was surprised at how good it looks with rubber, being a bracelet man myself.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets

cfw said:


> I was surprised at how good it looks with rubber, being a bracelet man myself.
> 
> View attachment 5419578


It is a fantastic weekend watch on rubber. Light, looks good with anything. I just bought a PO 8500 and was worried it would make me fall out of love with my Aquaracer. Just wore the AR all weekend and am not letting it go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncboiler

Wear this one everyday


----------



## Greg Akin

200 metres professional diver today !!


----------



## poc4e

Carrera Heritage Cal 16


----------



## hsdon3

Aquaracer, 300M, Blue


----------



## cfw

Kirium F1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leighton156

CT 1111-0 Not worn in a while









Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camera Bill

Just scored this NOS 2000 classic, ca. 1987:


----------



## wurmed

Not today but started the week with this recently acquired Autavia re-issue.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

Heuer SLR300 today on SS bracelet. Got original brown leather strap for tomorrow and Hirsch Ayrton for the day after.


----------



## dkennyken

Here's mine, it's the only one I own.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Love this watch


----------



## Grunt66




----------



## benaja




----------



## colonelpurple

Back to automatic
So pleased to ditch my batteries ....
So beautiful ....


----------



## colonelpurple

colonelpurple said:


> Back to automatic
> So pleased to ditch my batteries ....
> So beautiful ....


sorry forgot pic:


----------



## thefatboy

F1 this week, I love this thing, so light and comfy you don't know you've got it on!









Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beowulfpt




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## soundman_roo

This one! My first, only purchased a few days ago!


----------



## Vlance

soundman_roo said:


> This one! My first, only purchased a few days ago!
> View attachment 5623769


That is sharp mate! Looks great


----------



## soundman_roo

Vlance said:


> soundman_roo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one! My first, only purchased a few days ago!
> 5623769
> 
> 
> 
> That is sharp mate! Looks great
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I love it and so happy to finally have a Tag on my wrist!


----------



## rambo4hire

Here is the one I am rocking today


----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## elbeik

Giving the Carreras some time off. Went with the Link this week.


----------



## NS1

Had this one on yesterday,but the picture is old:


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Tak Suzy

My 2000,since 1994.
Today,I chose gray NATO-style strap for her.

with W.R.Case,"Trapper".







I love and enjoy both.

from Japan.


----------



## Camera Bill

2000 series w/ Di-Modell rallye strap.


----------



## jrpippen

Not usually a basic Quartz fan, I'm more of a ano/digi guy as a rule but I'm making an exception recently. Love it!


----------



## drunken monkey

Camera Bill said:


> 2000 series w/ Di-Modell rallye strap.
> 
> View attachment 5750482


I think the small triangle markers is my favourite 2000 dial.
Don't think ive seen it on the grey before though; very cool.


----------



## peatnick

Throwback Thursday








This was my daily wearer last time Mets won pennant

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## -Devil-

Monaco Sixty Nine


----------



## i20sailor

This one is turning 22 next month.


----------



## Tak Suzy

with lathe work.


----------



## varoadking

Terrific looking watch...congrats...

View attachment 3321162
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tak Suzy

20+ years old F1 chronograph on green NATO.
Looks odd?


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## dalstott




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Orsoni

Just back from servicing


----------



## Dutchman72

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## Lariram

The link 200M.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

Here is my Monaco.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunter72

Not today, but I've recently worn this big chunky Autavia - one of my all-time favourites within and beyond the Heuer family.










Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Orange_GT3

Today, I'm wearing a huge grin as a result of getting my hands on this 300 SLR:









oh, and I'm wearing the watch too .


----------



## Manojrc

1887 Carrera


----------



## Orange_GT3

I'm wearing the Calibre 7 Twin-Time with Hirsch Rally strap today b-).


----------



## Di3gors

My calibre 5 300m








Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing

TAG Heuer Link WJF2110


----------



## SDRider

Newb here. Just bought a Carrera Calibre 5 Day Date with blue dial. Really like the simplicity and the fact that it is an automatic movement.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

SDRider said:


> Newb here. Just bought a Carrera Calibre 5 Day Date with blue dial. Really like the simplicity and the fact that it is an automatic movement.


Congrats. Love mine.








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejadragon

Love my Kirium Ti5. It gets a lot of attention.


----------



## cfw

Dejadragon said:


> View attachment 6128882
> Love my Kirium Ti5. It gets a lot of attention.


Its nice, I have the McLaren version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro

.


----------



## darrengoh

My first love from years ago.


----------



## nqtri

Didn't take long to become my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyboy

Oh yeahhh, lovely looking.


----------



## Mar32

Wearing the twin time today! Love this watch


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mar32 said:


> Wearing the twin time today! Love this watch


Me too....


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I've been wearing my Carrera this week:


----------



## galliano

images upload


----------



## Di3gors

My new F1






Now with his new pants






Another picture with his big brother








Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

My new Aquaracer. Just received it yesterday so I have been wearing it around the house.


----------



## Pun

I nearly bought it last month... have your checked it's accuracy? What you like most in this watch? I'm still curious about this watch....


----------



## Pun

Bhakt said:


> I nearly bought it last month... have your checked it's accuracy? What you like most in this watch? I'm still curious about this watch....


]I nearly bought it last month... have your checked it's accuracy? What you like most in this watch? I'm still curious about this watch....


----------



## The Artist

Hi guys I'm new to the forum was wearing my tag/chrono sel & now my aquaracer 500m
View attachment 6259681
View attachment 6259705


----------



## ChrispyBrownies




----------



## Rakumi

Bhakt said:


> I nearly bought it last month... have your checked it's accuracy? What you like most in this watch? I'm still curious about this watch....


If you were referring to my Aquaracer (I am not sure if you meant another person's post)? Well as you probably already know, this is the WAY2110.BA0910 model. This model is the update to a previous 2010 model (this being 2014 model) so a few things have been updated from what I seen in my research. The accuracy seems pretty good. I received it on 12/07/2015, 2 days later and it is 11 seconds ahead. I am letting it run so It can be balanced out to see if it loses some seconds. Truth is I did not wear it at all on the 8th (I did shake it a bit and look at it) and today I wore it but just for about 2 hours. I hear sometimes if you do not wear an automatic, that it can effect the time. I do not know if this is true or not.

So the things I love about this watch. Before I bought it, I saw it has the clasp design I like as well as I am a stickler for a nice back (I know it is not seen when worn but when not being worn, it is a part to admire so it is important to me) and it has a nice back in my opinion. After receiving it, I must say I like the bezel with its contrasting polished and brushed look. It reminds me of a life saver floating ring (I think that is done on purpose). I really like the fat tip at the end of the seconds hand, it just grabs your attention. The indices seem "strong" making a pretty bold statement on the face of the watch. The textured back of the face looks nice like it is a display stand advertising the elements that sit on top of it. Like have you ever seen those jewelry display cases or boxes that have the tiny stripe fold patters where you lay jewelry on display on or place rings in between the folds to sit? It seems like that, displaying for you what it has on the face. Nice solid SS bracelet with alternating center links that have polished and brush I find to be really nice as well. As a whole, it just grabs the eyes attention and feels like a nice introduction into the $1000+ world of watches. I love it.

My only worry is I heard that the previous version and various similar Tag watches have had sensitive threading on the crowns and could strip easy and to not use the crown too often if it can be avoided. I do not know if this is true but I do not want to find out.


----------



## The Artist

hoping my pics come up :-d


----------



## Fazzx




----------



## AussieAlex




----------



## time_freak

I just picked this up a couple of days ago. My first TAGHeuer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek

My newest edition - Grand Carrera Calibre 17


----------



## Mspeedster

I'm in an Ayrton Senna nostalgic kind of mood today...


----------



## gerickson9301

Today's Tag


----------



## SSingh1975

New arrival......on a 22mm obris rubber strap for now (not much of a bracelet guy here).


----------



## Malice 146

My newest pick up and my first Heuer/TAG. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

AussieAlex said:


>


More pics of the porsche!


----------



## AussieAlex

Jpstepancic said:


> More pics of the porsche!


It's a '69 Irish Green 911T (base model). I've owned it for a couple of years. No power steering, no power brake booster, no hydraulic clutch, no power windows, no sunroof, no fuel injection, just downdraft Webbers, a sports exhaust and a whole lot of "analog" fun!


----------



## WillyB

AussieAlex said:


> It's a '69 Irish Green 911T (base model). I've owned it for a couple of years. No power steering, no power brake booster, no hydraulic clutch, no power windows, no sunroof, no fuel injection, just downdraft Webbers, a sports exhaust and a whole lot of "analog" fun!


Georgous!

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano

upload image


----------



## Jpstepancic

WillyB said:


> Georgous!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Absolutely stunning! Isn't that the color Mcqueen is driving in the opening sequence of LeMans?


----------



## Caymalam




----------



## Omega410

I just picked this up yesterday, I like the hybrid design of the Calibre S which is also Tag Heuer in house along with the overall design. This has been on my radar for a while so, until I saw one in person I was not 100% sure. Well, now that I have it in hand, I can tell you that pictures do not capture the beauty and design flow of this watch. The adjustment is actually very easy once you get used to it and so far, it appears to be extremely accurate and is very comfortable. Last but not least, it has a very nice weight to it as well.


----------



## Snoweagle

Caymalam said:


> View attachment 6510354
> 
> View attachment 6510370
> 
> View attachment 6510378
> View attachment 6510386


Very sharp-looking!


----------



## iVW

That new Aquaracer is bold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Pub time on throwback Thursday 









TAG Heuer CE2118

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Pgodin

Tag Heuer 875.206


----------



## Pgodin




----------



## JWNY

wishing you all a nice weekend


----------



## zircular

At 16 years in my possession, somehow my oldest watch keeps finding its way back onto my wrist.


----------



## HDWatchGeek

One of my fav's!


----------



## Bangkok Hound

str8ngelybrown said:


> One of my fav's!


It even has real screws!


----------



## mark_uk

Loving this combo. F1 chrono on Orange Bonetto Cinturini band.


----------



## zengineer

Another Twin Time, a pic that's a week old but still wearing it today.


----------



## Orange_GT3

zengineer said:


> Another Twin Time, a pic that's a week old but still wearing it today.
> View attachment 6670106


Nice. Mine has just gone back to the TAG Heuer service centre in Sydney because the crown appears to be goosed. It's under 8 months old too.


----------



## Mar32

Had my Calibre 16 for over a year and smile every time I put it on!


----------



## arbyjr

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice. Mine has just gone back to the TAG Heuer service centre in Sydney because the crown appears to be goosed. It's under 8 months old too.


 I'm having the same sort of issue with my Cal 7 Formula 1 GMT bought last year April, and it was first sent in after about 7 months. Mine is right now back in NJ getting the movement replaced. Well first it was just "fixed" but on return the time was very inconsistent. After getting the watch back I sent an email to them thru their website, They called me right back, well with in a couple hours and back it went. The lady I have been talking with is fallowing everything very closely, and she is working very hard to make me a happy customer :-|...


----------



## Orange_GT3

arbyjr said:


> I'm having the same sort of issue with my Cal 7 Formula 1 GMT bought last year April, and it was first sent in after about 7 months. Mine is right now back in NJ getting the movement replaced. Well first it was just "fixed" but on return the time was very inconsistent. After getting the watch back I sent an email to them thru their website, They called me right back, well with in a couple hours and back it went. The lady I have been talking with is fallowing everything very closely, and she is working very hard to make me a happy customer :-|...


Interesting. Mine has been delivered to the TAG service centre in Sydney. I received a text message and an email confirming this. The staff in the boutique said it woud be about 2 weeks to fix and that i would get updates as progress is made. Hopefully, it comes back fixed and without any damage or others issues. I have read about some of the horror stories that others have posted although these are not limited to TAG.


----------



## arbyjr

Orange_GT3 said:


> Interesting. Mine has been delivered to the TAG service centre in Sydney. I received a text message and an email confirming this. The staff in the boutique said it woud be about 2 weeks to fix and that i would get updates as progress is made. Hopefully, it comes back fixed and without any damage or others issues. I have read about some of the horror stories that others have posted although these are not limited to TAG.


Whats bothering me, and I hope it's not, but is there a problem with the Cal 7 GMT (ETA 2893-2) movements?


----------



## Mchu004

Wearing a new Carrera Calibre 1887 Chronograph


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## emrsev

Hi all,
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
My first Tag and I like to wear it.


----------



## MrNurse




----------



## Pgodin




----------



## Ivo P

Almost two years and still enjoy it very very much.


----------



## HDWatchGeek

My Calibre 17


----------



## wedgehammer

My Heuer 510.501-2


----------



## Semper Jeep

I'm new to the Tag Heuer world with this PVD Super Pro. I've had it for just over a week and the only time it's left my wrist is to put on my G-Shock to go to the gym or running.


----------



## daddyKC

El Primero inside + supercool flyback


----------



## rambo4hire

Sporting a formula one today


----------



## SSingh1975

Pretty much my daily wear now..only change it for my running/gym duties when I switch back to my Gshocks.

Almost running within cosc since I purchased this a month ago.


----------



## watchhunter72

Supercool - the one modern TAG Heuer that I wish I owned. Congratulations - especially cool on the rubber strap!


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

It's very first day on the wrist...


----------



## elbeik

I haven't given this one some wrist time for a long while...


----------



## 11pennreserve




----------



## Hale color

Been lusting after this for very long time, finally grabbed one NOS, loving it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgodin

edit


----------



## Pgodin

860.306 / 760.306 / 765.406 / 875.206

- 1991 club

View attachment 6867754


----------



## arrvoo

Just got home from buying this. New Aquaracer Phantom. Was fully intending to buy the blue faced one but this is gorgeous















Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^looks good, enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## matt74

.


----------



## MrNurse

My favorite watch! It def stands out! It's not as sentimental as my Omega SMP but I just love this watch unfortunately selling this as well.


----------



## Texcowboy9




----------



## OZfanWatch

My piece, the Carrera silver, but I found not many listed in this forum


----------



## daddyKC

Cal 36 flyback & headphones


----------



## wedgehammer

Mucking around with some JPM straps, like how the chrono hands match the straps


----------



## auditd0rk

Wearing the Aquaracer today with a strap to show support for my Broncos!


----------



## Brett.Lenoble




----------



## Orange_GT3

Orange_GT3 said:


> Interesting. Mine has been delivered to the TAG service centre in Sydney. I received a text message and an email confirming this. The staff in the boutique said it woud be about 2 weeks to fix and that i would get updates as progress is made. Hopefully, it comes back fixed and without any damage or others issues. I have read about some of the horror stories that others have posted although these are not limited to TAG.


I clearly spoke (posted) too soon! I got my watch back on Saturday morning and, after checking the function of the crown, took it home. At home, whilst setting the correct time and timezone, I noticed that the GMT hand was off by about 10-15 minutes. So when the watch showed 12 o'clock, the GMT hand was at 11:45. WTF! How do they fix one problem and create another? Anyway, it's gone back to the Service Centre in Sydney and will supposedly be back by Thursday. I wasn't too impressed and was even less impressed with the attitude of the lady who served me and arranged for the watch to be returned to Sydney. She basically said 'sh1t happens' and 'I'm doing you a favour by sending it back again'.

Luckily, I have had good interactions with other staff in the boutique so will be avoiding that little poison pill in the future.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Orange_GT3 said:


> I clearly spoke (posted) too soon! I got my watch back on Saturday morning and, after checking the function of the crown, took it home. At home, whilst setting the correct time and timezone, I noticed that the GMT hand was off by about 10-15 minutes. So when the watch showed 12 o'clock, the GMT hand was at 11:45. WTF! How do they fix one problem and create another? Anyway, it's gone back to the Service Centre in Sydney and will supposedly be back by Thursday. I wasn't too impressed and was even less impressed with the attitude of the lady who served me and arranged for the watch to be returned to Sydney. She basically said 'sh1t happens' and 'I'm doing you a favour by sending it back again'.
> 
> I recently saw a picture on instagram posted by TH CEO JC Biver. He was standing right outside the sydney boutique claiming that it was the most profitable boutique in the company
> 
> Luckily, I have had good interactions with other staff in the boutique so will be avoiding that little poison pill in the future.


I recently saw a picture on instagram posted by TH CEO JC Biver. He was standing right outside the sydney boutique claiming that it was the most profitable boutique in the company. Hope it comes back the way it should. I also hope the servicing of my autavia goes smooth. It's pretty sad that we have to keep our fingers crossed to get what we pay for fixed properly.


----------



## imagwai

Carrera Re-issue


----------



## sinda67

Today for me:


----------



## Pgodin

CK2111


----------



## Rebel Rouser

my sexy vintage in brown leather....


----------



## Mowatches83

Here is the stunning beauty I just picked up!!!


----------



## TIS Agent

My latest pick up..came across this watch sitting behind 3 Invictas at a Pawn Shop! Glad I stopped by yesterday.
View attachment 7198898


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Just arrived...I'm speechless.

















Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m
















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Same one...+/- 0 after 24 hours!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregc

Connected, day 1.


----------



## Mowatches83




----------



## TX-WJ




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Put mine on a nato...still +/- 0 after 96 hours!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbeik

One of my favorites.


----------



## Omega410

Wearing my AquaRacer Calibre 5 that I recently purchase, absolutely love this watch!


----------



## iVW

Changed its leg for sportier look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

Did TAG officially modified their logo? Now the TAG wording is more separated and the whole logo also broader.


----------



## Bueller67

View attachment 7258658


----------



## Squeezealexio

my lovely mint Vintage Heuer Monza on a Nato


----------



## elbeik

Snoweagle said:


> Did TAG officially modified their logo? Now the TAG wording is more separated and the whole logo also broader.


yes


----------



## Squeezealexio

f1


----------



## Mchu004

Something about TAG Heuer's and cars... |>


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## WatchOutChicago

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 7288922


Nice! How are you liking this so far? Able to get a good deal from ad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhnguyen7r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac

godfather0917 said:


> Nice! How are you liking this so far? Able to get a good deal from ad?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm liking it. It's definitely different than anything I've ever had. It's definitely an attention grabber. I wish that TAG had some strap options. Like a rubber strap with a contrasting stitch color. The watch feels more expensive than it is. The deployant clasp seems stamped and flimsy. Sort of like old rolex clasp in quality.

There's no such thing as a good deal from an AD..:-d


----------



## tornadobox

Technically I was wearing this yesterday, but since I'm still lounging in bed and haven't put anything on yet for today...


----------



## Hale color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleneh

Have been browsing this thread and haven't seen many of the attached. Why is that?









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Peterwatchfan

TAGHeuer Formula1 Calibre 5 Waz2113


----------



## nanjiunn

Old but a Classic ...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgodin

This is a 25 years old Tag Heuer
Believe me I will wear it for 25 more


----------



## Mowatches83

I'm just too busy drooling over mine to remember to get a few photos!!







littleneh said:


> Have been browsing this thread and haven't seen many of the attached. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Pgodin

ill go dive out there with this Tag one day


----------



## littleneh

Mowatches83 said:


> I'm just too busy drooling over mine to remember to get a few photos!!


Love the anthracite!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Sunny day this morning...



Back indoors so how about a lume shot? Sorry for the blurry photo, but I had to shut off the flash.


----------



## Dr-epg

Here's mine


----------



## daddyKC

Jack Heuer blue 'panda'


----------



## esccon

Aquaracer Way2110


----------



## E_Fahlman

Probably my favourite pic of My beloved Aquaracer CAF2014 Been everywhere with this guy! 6 countries 3 oceans


----------



## boaconrp




----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewcoors

962.213 mid-size in 88/89 when I got it, how time/fashion fly!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Sunny Friday afternoon in Vancouver with one hour to go until the weekend!


----------



## vinataba

Aquaracer WAF2111

View attachment 7489546


----------



## MuckyMark

Aquaracer WAY2112


----------



## RDK

Back on the wrist after a complete service including new crown, tube and gaskets. Desk diving scratches on the bracelet have been removed


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Looks like they did a good job RDK. Looks new! Was the service done by TAG Heuer Customer Service?


----------



## BiggerJon

IMAG0587 by Jon Bovee, on Flickr


----------



## arrvoo

Gonna be the Black Phantom for a few days










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Looks like they did a good job RDK. Looks new! Was the service done by TAG Heuer Customer Service?


Yes, they did an excellent job. Looks as good as new again .
The warranty card tells me that the TAG Heuer Service Center in Pforzheim (Germany) did the service.


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

View attachment 7509498


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday 








Link Chrono

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## dinosawhs




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Nice dinosawhs! That's an older generation F1 for sure, and it looks to be in great shape! I'm guessing the watch is from the early 90's. Take care of it!!!


----------



## RDK

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Looks like they did a good job RDK. Looks new! Was the service done by TAG Heuer Customer Service?


*Update 24-03-2016:*
They really did a superb job at the TAG Heuer Service Center!

Before the service my Aquaracer ran +3 spd fast.
After the service it's running + 1.25 spd fast. That's even more accurate than my Rolex Explorer 

Impressive!


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiennor




----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide

this


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Yesterday...but I'll post it today










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Vintage F-1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

Today's co-pilot!


----------



## wedgehammer

Today, had on the Heuer 510.503 Pewter PVD


----------



## cantona77

.


----------



## sashator

My Autavia with diecast model project


----------



## BiggerJon

IMAG0587 by Jon Bovee, on Flickr


----------



## elbeik

Well, Elon Musk revealed the Tesla 3 a couple of days ago, so here's a little tribute.


----------



## Orange_GT3

elbeik said:


> Well, Elon Musk revealed the Tesla 3 a couple of days ago, so here's a little tribute.
> 
> View attachment 7663530


That's not the original strap is it?


----------



## littleneh

elbeik said:


> Well, Elon Musk revealed the Tesla 3 a couple of days ago, so here's a little tribute.
> 
> View attachment 7663530


I don't get it...


----------



## Orange_GT3

littleneh said:


> I don't get it...


Actually, nor did I, but I like the model. It is the epitome of clear, easy to read dial.


----------



## BiggerJon

Tesla and SXC are owned by the same company... or something like that.


----------



## Eingram141




----------



## 7750

F1


----------



## 01coltcolt

I love my Carrera Day / Date


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Mchu004

My new Omega AT Skyfall has admittedly been stealing a lot of wrist time lately, but I do still very much like this one!


----------



## zengineer

Just an Indy 500 Formula 1, a beater that hasn't been beaten yet.


----------



## timeisnow

AquaRacer 500M limited edition Team USA, I wear it on a NATO strap and keep the original strap new


----------



## elbeik

It's #monacomonday


----------



## thefatboy

F1 today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

New to me F1, simple but beautiful...I'm not a fan of the OEM rubber strap so the decision is whether to go Leather Rally, NATO or splurge for the OEM steel band?!?!?!


----------



## cantona77

Rainy day in England...


----------



## unlewser

these all look like they could be from a catalog


----------



## thefatboy

F1 again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

This one:


----------



## galliano

adult image


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

My first TAG Heuer has arrived today:


----------



## cocobambu

Tag Heuer Bullhead


----------



## junbug5150




----------



## Steppy




----------



## Carretera18

cocobambu said:


> Tag Heuer Bullhead


Nice Watch!


----------



## littleneh

Nice watch. You've got some tiny wrists  I bought that but found it to be too small so went for a 43mm version instead.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith88

Same as Michael Day!


----------



## zengineer

Because you really never know when you might need to time your weekend yard work.
View attachment IMG_20160424_141036916.jpg

View attachment IMG_20160424_141047981.jpg


----------



## cantona77

Down the gym with my F1


----------



## Schlumpf

Back on the bracelet


----------



## DanIWCBP

Here's my new aquaracer 43mm with ceramic bezel #way201B, I like the sunray blue, unique color and gives a lot of wrist presence! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Potacho

Finally got a good wrist shot! I thought the shadow of the hands looked cool.


----------



## paperpelican

Today, I'm wearing my vintage looking Aquaracer WAB1120


----------



## iVW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Aquaracer Auto Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcheecher

Carretera18 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nice calligraphy.


----------



## keith88




----------



## daddyKC

El Primero powered Calibre 36 flyback


----------



## Orange_GT3

daddyKC said:


> El Primero powered Calibre 36 flyback


I'd 'like' this more than once if it was possible. Very nice, and my preferred dial colour for the two steel models. I'm also a big fan of the titanium model.


----------



## daddyKC

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'd 'like' this more than once if it was possible. Very nice, and my preferred dial colour for the two steel models. I'm also a big fan of the titanium model.


Thanx for the compliment.
It was quite an easy choice between the 2 steel models. The tougher comparison was against the black bullhead. But I managed ;-)


----------



## Orange_GT3

daddyKC said:


> Thanx for the compliment.
> It was quite an easy choice between the 2 steel models. The tougher comparison was against the black bullhead. But I managed ;-)


I don't like the bull head models (they don't make a Calibre 36 bull head do they, only 1887?) mainly due to the 45mm size. 43mm is as big as I can or would want to wear.

I was referring to the Calibre 36 in titanium: CARRERA Calibre 36 Flyback Automatic Chronograph 43 mm Anthracite sunray effect Leather bracelet | TAG Heuer.


----------



## Snowdog44

today I wore a very underrated Tag, in my opinion.


----------



## daddyKC

Orange_GT3 said:


> I don't like the bull head models (they don't make a Calibre 36 bull head do they, only 1887?) mainly due to the 45mm size. 43mm is as big as I can or would want to wear.
> 
> I was referring to the Calibre 36 in titanium


 I know. It's the most bad ass version. (But just a bit too all black for me)

Sometimes I wish they would have selected the calibre 36 to use in the bullhead version and kept the diameter at 43mm. But indeed that one doesn't exist.


----------



## peatnick

Link chrono









CT2110 calibre 7750


----------



## DanIWCBP

Taken in the morning while on the way to work 

IWC BP,RX 116713LN,PAM380,BR03-92 GH, U-Boat Classico, Tag AR C, Tag Monaco, Tag Link Calibre 36, Tag F1


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Be1988

Shes a keeper.! Loving it. The quality of this watch is amazing!


----------



## cocobambu

Tag Link Calibre 16


----------



## WhoIsI

Link Calibre6


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azonic225




----------



## Mancayve




----------



## rambo4hire

Rockin the AR ceramic today


----------



## qadhi

gorgeous! 


Carretera18 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

qadhi said:


> gorgeous!


Thanks!!


----------



## Skitalets

Heuer Kentucky getting some wrist time today.


----------



## Dutchman72

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## TH65

This is my Calibre 5 Carrera. For a non-COSC cert ETA it is incredibly accurate. Has gained only 3 seconds in the last 3 weeks. Before I started putting it on my watch winder it was off by over a minute in just a week or less.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Sporting the Monaco Calibre 12 ACM LE today....


----------



## Houls

Brand new. Just got this about an hour ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Chillin' on the deck


----------



## Skitalets

AR500 on a trip to Tysons.


----------



## sashator




----------



## boomer627

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurkoj

Aquaracer 300


----------



## daddyKC

hurkoj said:


> Aquaracer 300
> View attachment 8402666


Nice unexpected combo. Vintage strap works out great with your aqua racer. Where did you get the strap?


----------



## hurkoj

daddyKC said:


> Nice unexpected combo. Vintage strap works out great with your aqua racer. Where did you get the strap?


Thanks!

I get it at 14-40.com


----------



## boomer627

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

6000 circa 1999 calibre 17 (ETA 2894-2) at the pool


----------



## Houls

The only one I own. Aquaracer Calibre 16. Got it 1-1/2 weeks ago and have worn it everyday since.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

Baselworld 2016 Aquaracer 300m @43mm


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Wearing now an Aquaracer Caliber 5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Just picked this one up today.

I was debating between anthracite and silver opalin dial.

And I picked this......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven

Rocking my Formula 1 Calibre 5 today. Great piece for the cost.


----------



## Snoweagle

Nice close-ups!


----------



## Diesel260

My new Aquaracer


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## jacorn7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

cmdErrX said:


>


What model is this? I love the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX

Houls said:


> What model is this? I love the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the CAU1119. Had a hard time finding this one. Most were either sold or the seller would not ship to the U.S.

Arriving via Moto X


----------



## daddyKC

The super crispy Carrera calibre 36 flyback (with El Primero hi-beat engine)


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

On the stock band today









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cab0154

Since mine is back at the watch doctor for the crown and stem coming out of the 2824-2, I'm wearing this at the moment. It makes me not miss my aquaracer so much. I love that aquaracer.


----------



## stamsd

Summer Summer Summer


----------



## Relo60

TH F1 Saturday.


----------



## DougFNJ

Link for Saturday....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets

Monaco on a new Miltat Kevlar strap. Trying it out.


----------



## tibertov

This one ;-)


----------



## varoadking

I


jacorn7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one as well... :-!


----------



## gekos

This


----------



## DanIWCBP

Monaco on red stitch leather strap


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Vlance




----------



## tibertov




----------



## Kemaal




----------



## cocobambu

Tag Heuer Calibre 36










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lewk68

Telemeter


----------



## Houls

This one



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swips

TAG Heuer Carrera 1887


----------



## Houls

The only one I own.


----------



## dan_beaven

Love the crispness of the white dial!



EVandy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Aquaracer Calibre 16 full black today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can1860

1887:


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## daddyKC

Carrera's on the road







Cal 36 flyback el Primero & bleu panda Jack Heuer


----------



## rokman




----------



## Houls




----------



## Pedronev85

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stryker58




----------



## JES1

This! 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeken

New to me Carrera 1887 Car2110. 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank




----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday at Brooklyn brownstone










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## longstride

Heuer 'Deep Dive from 1983 currently on the optional bracelet.


----------



## Patrick_Montreal




----------



## Patrick_Montreal




----------



## Jephen

Casual day at the office. 500m titanium on jungle camo nato.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Grand Carrera 8 GMT today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerJon

1461361341630 by Jon Bovee, on Flickr


----------



## gery82

I'm wearing my only Tag Heuer today. A 844/3 diver from '85..ish









The Swiss Connection - Vintage Watches


----------



## georgy

Aquaracer 500m Caliber 5

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

Here's a shot of my 60's Clebar, known as the poor mans Heuer.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Carrera Calibre 1887, McLaren 1974 Limited Edition:


----------



## cockroach96

Aquaracer 500M Full Black in black and white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Carrera on snooze mode


----------



## JazzBass

Aquaracerb-)
Have a great day!


----------



## Karps1987

My 1st watch from high school, all original, still ticking


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## wkw

My favorite twin time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdks

Not a Tag guy, as a rule, but I do love my Monaco!


----------



## Champb1985

Today's tag and tie


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Ethyl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Topdogg

Hello everyone, I recently joined this forum in an effort to identify a watch given to me by my father. The watch is a TAG Kirium model that is no longer made. What is unique about this watch is that is has chronograph and digital readings on it. The jewler who installed the new battery in it said it was a very valuable watch that was made in (approx) 2001. She offered me quite a bit for it, but now I am curious what someone, who has experience with this type of watch, would value it at. TIA...


----------



## thefatboy

Going with the F1 this week. It's amazing how much a bit of sun brightens everything up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

aqua cal 5 500M today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## cockroach96

aqua cal 5 full black today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Blue monday










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can1860

My new Aquaracer....:-!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jenaimarr

After searching for a while, I recently just picked up an Autavia reissue (CY2110).


----------



## trtung

My glassbox


----------



## Jpstepancic

Jenaimarr said:


> After searching for a while, I recently just picked up an Autavia reissue (CY2110).


My 2110 is probably my most worn watch. I'm surprised more people don't scoop these.


----------



## Jenaimarr

Prices on the 2110 have been slowly creeping up the past few years. When I was shopping around for it casually around 4 yrs ago, you could find them in the $1k+ range. When I recently decided the pull the trigger this year, I was pretty surprised that the secondhand market prices have doubled!


----------



## Malice 146

Trying to decide which one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dluxxx

First full-time watch...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hozburun




----------



## benaja




----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goedhart

Hi,

Here my first great vintage Heuer. Might be selling it on the bay soon. Does anybody know what would be a decent price for this piece?


Gr Goedhart


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

I was breaking in my new strap yesterday. Going to be wearing my Regazzoni next Saturday for my wedding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

Jpstepancic said:


> I was breaking in my new strap yesterday. Going to be wearing my Regazzoni next Saturday for my wedding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAMN! That's sharp!

Go get 'Em! 

Have a wonderful wedding.

-E


----------



## Houls

*Save**Save*​


----------



## LikeClockWork

aquaracer caf101e!!


----------



## Ard




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## julio13

My Aquaracer Blue Ceramic Chrono Cal 16


----------



## Patrick_Montreal

CAF2014.0815


----------



## vikramsoni




----------



## wkw

Twin time says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltsbrad

Super professional today


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## Champb1985

Today's tag, WA1211 on a leather strap


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Black5

Carrera Monaco Grand Prix LE
Calibre 16 Day/Date Chronograph

Making effective and practical use of the chronograph function by timing...

[I'm sorry, this post has been truncated due to our fully automated anti BS protection software detecting unlikely and clearly contrived self-justification for the posters personal preferences causing a massive network outage. Do not be alarmed, this thread will resume shortly after all offending posts have been removed.]

Carry on.


----------



## Black5

Same watch, different angle ;-)


----------



## danewilson77

Aquaracer Calibre 5










S7 Edge, out


----------



## Can1860

Aquaracer...


----------



## Eingram141




----------



## cockroach96

had it on my wrist for a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy

New Tag 43mm


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

Today, all day, everyday.....


----------



## OregonJohnny

I just bought this yesterday. My first TAG Heuer. It's the 2016 Aquaracer auto ceramic 43mm in blue. Here it is getting its first taste of Oregon raindrops:


----------



## Boone

I could no longer resist the Tag that gave me thoughts of a Patek Nautilus.


----------



## 2wheel

CAR2013 acquired yesterday


----------



## -Devil-

Picked up my Monaco Sixty Nine from being serviced today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebnats

With my recently acquired Di-Modell strap.


----------



## Kovalchuk

Fall vibes...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## daddyKC

Nap time (he was gone in 60 seconds)


----------



## semtex

Mint condition Aquagraph








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheel

Monaco CAW211B again today. This time on a croc band with red stitching.


----------



## romseyman




----------



## 2wheel

Carrera CAR2013 today.


----------



## salmaan1183

Just got it last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

Haven't worn this in a while...


----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satinux

Mi Blue Aquaracer...


----------



## Lukebor

New in the family 









iP7


----------



## Orange_GT3

Lukebor said:


> New in the family


I'd 'Like' this twice if I could.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'd 'Like' this twice if I could.


Agree  lovely watch...









iP7


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Lukebor said:


> Agree  lovely watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP7


May I know what is this model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

cufflinkcraze said:


> May I know what is this model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure - http://m.tagheuer.com/int-en/luxury...hronograph-41-mm-silver-blue-leather-bracelet

iP7


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Lukebor said:


> Sure - http://m.tagheuer.com/int-en/luxury...hronograph-41-mm-silver-blue-leather-bracelet
> 
> iP7


Thank u! I find this better looking than the Jack Heuer edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cufflinkcraze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

My first modern Carrera









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Lukebor said:


>


Great watch! It also hugs my wife's wrist. Love seeing it.


----------



## Lukebor

daddyKC said:


> Great watch! It also hugs my wife's wrist. Love seeing it.


Agreed! 
Nice pair 

iP7


----------



## Ivo P




----------



## Orange_GT3

Lukebor said:


> iP7





daddyKC said:


> Great watch! It also hugs my wife's wrist. Love seeing it.


Two of my faourites b-) b-).


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Orange_GT3 said:


> Two of my faourites b-) b-).


What a lovely match!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

taking for a spin..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

break in. 2nd day with this beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cufflinkcraze

MuckyMark said:


>


Sharp looker..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Askar

Wearing my Monza today.








Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Nasir Askar said:


> Wearing my Monza today.
> View attachment 9928642
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


Nice one there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebnats

Ready For Winter


----------



## Lukebor

Still Carrera









iP7


----------



## pr1uk

I got this one over a year and a half ago as a none runner probably needs a battery and then I read it's not a collectible model so I just left it in the draw, well last week I popped a battery in and have been wearing it ever since and I like it, anyway


----------



## Neek

Gulf Monaco. The only square watch (besides a few Reversos) that I had the insta-musthaves for


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday


----------



## wkw

Twin Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Man

I miss ol' blue eyes



Lukebor said:


> Still Carrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP7


----------



## Chrono_Man

Congrats, this one's on my short term list. 


cockroach96 said:


> break in. 2nd day with this beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Man

I feel lucky to have this model, not many CW2113s around with the steel bracelet!


cufflinkcraze said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Man

My CAR2A80 PVD Carrera getting some wrist time...


----------



## Black5

Sports Elegance Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman




----------



## billyapple

tag Heuer link. Little big for my tastes now, but it's my first automatic and a Christmas present from dad so it won't ever leave


----------



## Black5

Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix LE

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Wore my carrera yesterday while smoking the turkey.










4hrs 41 mins later










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

Monza Calibre 36 here.


----------



## cfw

My second Kirium McLaren









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHL

My current and only TAG Heuer. :-!


----------



## cockroach96

Full black Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cmdr_keen

Same here.


----------



## RolexWrist

Spending my Friday with Carrera


----------



## gossler

Carrera Calibre 1


----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist after hibernation:


----------



## squisito

Messing around with some filters


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## Houls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Lukebor said:


> iP7


Great looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## 01coltcolt

My Carrera Day-Date


----------



## CD3SQ5

Relaxing at home with my daily wearable.


----------



## composite_guru

My one and only.


----------



## Black5

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Neeko

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## watchhunter72

Again my handwound Heuer Carrera 1964 re-edition with the fabled Lemania 1873 of Speedmaster fame inside.
I love everything about this watch, so pure and classic in its features, dimensions and proportions.
By far the most elegant watch I have owned and I shall ever own...










Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## JonS1967

watchhunter72 said:


> Again my handwound Heuer Carrera 1964 re-edition with the fabled Lemania 1873 of Speedmaster fame inside.
> I love everything about this watch, so pure and classic in its features, dimensions and proportions.
> By far the most elegant watch I have owned and I shall ever own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Fabrizio


That is a beauty for sure. I love a handwound movement and as a Speedy Pro owner for over 16 years I have nothing but positive things to say about the Lemania movement. It's pure magic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

My better half is wearing her blue panda


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Rakumi

MuckyMark said:


>


A year ago, this was my Christmas gift. This is an amazing watch that is an any situation kind of watch. It has elements of being sporty and yet semi dressy elements. The indices are very shiny and really reflect light a lot. The hands also reflect a lot of light.


----------



## Rakumi

daddyKC said:


> My better half is wearing her blue panda


This image looks so nice. That Carrera looks great for everyday wear.


----------



## webicons

daddyKC said:


> My better half is wearing her blue panda


Damn it. I think I need to get one. Everyone, stop posting pics of the Heuer Carrera before I start obsessing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

webicons said:


> Damn it. I think I need to get one. Everyone, stop posting pics of the Heuer Carrera before I start obsessing!


When you fall in love, embrace it and enjoy it 











Rakumi said:


> This image looks so nice. That Carrera looks great for everyday wear.


Thx! She is indeed wearing hers every day and selected this beauty (with a bit of my help) to stay on her wrist until she is a (supercool) old granny. (If Jack Heuer knew this, he would be sooo proud of her)


----------



## ak2801




----------



## agonzaRN

daddyKC said:


> When you fall in love, embrace it and enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx! She is indeed wearing hers every day and selected this beauty (with a bit of my help) to stay on her wrist until she is a (supercool) old granny. (If Jack Heuer knew this, he would be sooo proud of her)


Beautiful, I'm jealous! Just bought the other model of this piece and I'm obsessed!


----------



## agonzaRN




----------



## HDWatchGeek




----------



## cufflinkcraze

str8ngelybrown said:


> View attachment 10314034


Sharp looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## HDWatchGeek

My new AR 500M Chrono


----------



## Relo60

Tag Heuer Formula 1. 29 mins on the 30th changing to the 31st. 2016 almost gone.


----------



## Lukebor

Carrera









iP7


----------



## Houls

Calibre 16


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

F1


----------



## daddyKC

Black tape, cheerful socks and my Cal 36 flyback


----------



## armandob

Chrono today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvsurf

Friday


----------



## silvsurf

Saturday ...


----------



## silvsurf

... and Sunday


----------



## silvsurf

On normal workdays


----------



## silvsurf

... and the whole "stable"


----------



## AussieAlex

Wow, some stunning watches there silvsurf. I especially love the silver dialed Autavia.


----------



## Control187

New to me twin time.

Avery

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman




----------



## 191145

TAG Heuer Aquagraph. Based on the TAG Heuer 2000. Function pushers can be used at depth because of the hermetic seal around the pushers. The chronograph timing is in one-second increments up to 12 hours; 24-hour indicator sub-dial The depth rating is 500M 1660ft.










This is the first watch I was able operate the chronograph while under water, thanks to the unique rubber sealed chronograph pushers. 








The fully brushed stainless steel case measures 43.2mm without the signed screw-down crown; 46.6mm crown included. Lug width is 22mm, thickness is chunky 15.9mm due to the chrono. modul. It is powered by an automatic ETA 2892-2 base movement with a Dubois Depraz 2073 chronograph module stacked on top. I like that it is a brushed finish. It is very easy to get rid of scratches using a scotc brite greenie pad.
The case back screws down and features a very cool and heavily embossed deep-sea scuba diver helmet logo in the center.









The screw down crown with the red safety gasket is one of the unique features of this watch. If the crown is unscrewed, the colored gasket becomes visible from the dial side, warning that the watch is not water-resistant because the crown is unscrewed. When the crown is properly screwed down, this gasket is only visible from the rear of the watch. When you can no longer see the gasket you know the crown is screwed in and you will not damage the watch from water. The Gasket is red.










The Lume quality is strong, bright green and long lasting. There are lume dots that encircle the bezel, with a lume pipe at 12:00 on the bezel as well. I have two other timepieces that have almost the same lume properties. They are the Ulysse Nardin 32-33-3C-9/32 and a Seiko SRP315.
The watches I expected to have good lume because of the price I paid were a Breitling Super Avenger, Omega Seamaster, Omega Speedmaster. The lume on these watches pale in comparison.


----------



## Black5

Day at the beach last weekend...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BVItalia

This!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Aquaracer all the way! Happy Tuesday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

191145 said:


> TAG Heuer Aquagraph. Based on the TAG Heuer 2000. Function pushers can be used at depth because of the hermetic seal around the pushers. The chronograph timing is in one-second increments up to 12 hours; 24-hour indicator sub-dial The depth rating is 500M 1660ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first watch I was able operate the chronograph while under water, thanks to the unique rubber sealed chronograph pushers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fully brushed stainless steel case measures 43.2mm without the signed screw-down crown; 46.6mm crown included. Lug width is 22mm, thickness is chunky 15.9mm due to the chrono. modul. It is powered by an automatic ETA 2892-2 base movement with a Dubois Depraz 2073 chronograph module stacked on top. I like that it is a brushed finish. It is very easy to get rid of scratches using a scotc brite greenie pad.
> The case back screws down and features a very cool and heavily embossed deep-sea scuba diver helmet logo in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screw down crown with the red safety gasket is one of the unique features of this watch. If the crown is unscrewed, the colored gasket becomes visible from the dial side, warning that the watch is not water-resistant because the crown is unscrewed. When the crown is properly screwed down, this gasket is only visible from the rear of the watch. When you can no longer see the gasket you know the crown is screwed in and you will not damage the watch from water. The Gasket is red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lume quality is strong, bright green and long lasting. There are lume dots that encircle the bezel, with a lume pipe at 12:00 on the bezel as well. I have two other timepieces that have almost the same lume properties. They are the Ulysse Nardin 32-33-3C-9/32 and a Seiko SRP315.
> The watches I expected to have good lume because of the price I paid were a Breitling Super Avenger, Omega Seamaster, Omega Speedmaster. The lume on these watches pale in comparison.


I love the Aquagraph. I have been on the hunt for one for years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

My favourite, CJF211A.0594 while on my regular 2.5 hour morning walk, and today it's a windy -20cel (-4 fahr).


----------



## cantona77

F1 cal 5


----------



## Gryffindor

The SP for Friday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Ard

How bout that?

I just took this one out of its box this morning and started / set it and this thread pops up when I log on...................



I'll be wearing it for the next 5 days while I ascertain whether it needs regulation or not.


----------



## Vikinguy

Untitled by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## 191145

Tag links dual time zone


----------



## drttown

WD1211-K-20


----------



## kerner

I foolishly sold my last one to Neeko and regretted it ever since. I got one back. Love this watch.;-)


----------



## Bueller67

Could not decide between these two.....








So instead went with this one.


----------



## drttown

WK1113 on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## armandob

Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P

Love it


----------



## Can1860

My 1887..:-!


----------



## LACPA

mtbkr65 said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph I picked up last week!


Nice! Looking to acquire one just like this one sans chronograph.


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

I forgot about this one. Tag Heuer Links GMT. For an automatic it is so simple to change the time to the zone you are in. The links on this Tag bracelet always catch my eye in public when I see a person wearing one, more than any other watch bracelet.


----------



## lumhechati

Here's mine a Carrera Caliber 16 cv2015


----------



## drttown

WD1211-K-20 case size 37mm, lug to lug 44mm. One of these days I'll fix the lug separation issue; I think that the spring bar may be bent. I also have a WAP1110 incoming in the mail!


----------



## LACPA

qadhi said:


> *Calibre 1887 Jack Heuer Edition*


Does the 12 chrono and crown not throw you off?


----------



## Ivo P




----------



## afham07

Where did you get the strap from and how much?


----------



## afham07

Bueller67 said:


> Could not decide between these two.....
> View attachment 10573426


I meant this strap. Where did you get it from and price? Does it come with buckle as well?


----------



## Bueller67

afham07 said:


> I meant this strap. Where did you get it from and price? Does it come with buckle as well?


Hirsch Robby Sailcloth. Bought them on Amazon. Little over $100 each. Yes it comes with the buckle and is available in a couple colors. Love them. Much better than the Tag rubber strap I was using before. Looks great on the F1 series. Probably look good on a Monaco also.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In

TAG Heuer Super 2000 Chrono/Auto professional LWO 283....I took this for a ride this afternoon !!


----------



## Bdpalace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Wearing my first Tag. Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## 01coltcolt

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre S link on this day


----------



## pepepatryk

A gift from my Wife to a 30th birthday. My first Tag Heuer


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

F1 on the wrist today


----------



## briang583

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Twin time getting wrist time again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown

WAP1110, on a 6.5" wrist. 39mm case and about 45mm lug to lug.


----------



## kerner

CJF211A


----------



## daddyKC

Cal 36 flyback & cufflinks


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Twin time on the wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown




----------



## SZenithLee

My new favorite.


----------



## JonS1967

SZenithLee said:


> My new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 10789730


One of my all time favorites! Did you just pick it up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee

JonS1967 said:


> One of my all time favorites! Did you just pick it up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I got a used one from eLady. It arrived only two days ago.

I don't know exactly how old this watch is, but it is in excellent shape and looks very "healthy" on the timegrapher.









This is the first "modular" chronograph I own. Hopefully service and repair (or replacement) of the chronograph module won't be a problem in the future.


----------



## armandob

Tag Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

I owned a 300M quartz Aquaracer chronograph around 5 years ago. I loved that watch but the skeleton hands just killed me...very difficult to see, except for the ends of the hands which, depending where they were at a given time, tended to blend in with the hour markers. When I bought that watch I didn't know anything, really, about watches. Very quickly, I learned a lot about automatic movements right here on f25 (The Tag Heuer subforum). I ended up selling that watch in late 2012 and purchased a pre-owned Sinn UX, which was MUCH easier to read. However...while owning that Aquaracer and learning more about watches I fell in love, absolute love, with the Aquaracer 500M chronograph and truly yearned to strap one to my left wrist. Despite my affection, I could not afford the asking price. I put the thought out of my mind and moved on. I came to appreciate and love the Oris brand, especially the Aquis, and admit that I am an Oris guy. Yet, that yearning for the 500M Aquaracer chronograph kept returning. Well, last week I stumbled upon that which I have yearned for for so long on the WUS sales forum...the elusive, to me anyway, 500M Aquaracer chronograph.

I have no idea how old it is or how many hands it has passed through. It has some dings but this is a watch. It is big. It is bold. It is heavy. I received it around 11:00, wound it, and set it. So far so good. It's early but the watch is keeping perfect time. Enough words, here's the obligatory wrist shot:


----------



## JonS1967

SZenithLee said:


> Yes, I got a used one from eLady. It arrived only two days ago.
> 
> I don't know exactly how old this watch is, but it is in excellent shape and looks very "healthy" on the timegrapher.
> 
> View attachment 10793970
> 
> 
> This is the first "modular" chronograph I own. Hopefully service and repair (or replacement) of the chronograph module won't be a problem in the future.


Congratulations! She's a beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rosborn said:


> I owned a 300M quartz Aquaracer chronograph around 5 years ago. I loved that watch but the skeleton hands just killed me...very difficult to see, except for the ends of the hands which, depending where they were at a given time, tended to blend in with the hour markers. When I bought that watch I didn't know anything, really, about watches. Very quickly, I learned a lot about automatic movements right here on f25 (The Tag Heuer subforum). I ended up selling that watch in late 2012 and purchased a pre-owned Sinn UX, which was MUCH easier to read. However...while owning that Aquaracer and learning more about watches I fell in love, absolute love, with the Aquaracer 500M chronograph and truly yearned to strap one to my left wrist. Despite my affection, I could not afford the asking price. I put the thought out of my mind and moved on. I came to appreciate and love the Oris brand, especially the Aquis, and admit that I am an Oris guy. Yet, that yearning for the 500M Aquaracer chronograph kept returning. Well, last week I stumbled upon that which I have yearned for for so long on the WUS sales forum...the elusive, to me anyway, 500M Aquaracer chronograph.
> 
> I have no idea how old it is or how many hands it has passed through. It has some dings but this is a watch. It is big. It is bold. It is heavy. I received it around 11:00, wound it, and set it. So far so good. It's early but the watch is keeping perfect time. Enough words, here's the obligatory wrist shot:
> 
> View attachment 10810433


Congratulations! What a great feeling to finally get that elusive watch you've lusted after for so long. I hope you get years of enjoyment from your new Aquaracer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Wearing mine in a blizzard


----------



## Vlance




----------



## peatnick

Link chrono









Shovelin snow in NYC today









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## maxthedog123

My Aquaracer WAF2110 back from the watchsmith today! This was purchased in 2009.


----------



## PLMJ

Tag "Submariner" 1500 series


----------



## Jamie_H

I cant get enough of this watch:


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## salmaan1183

At work tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## JonS1967

Wore this to work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Twin time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## mark_uk

F1 chrono at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

Heiner said:


> View attachment 10883986


That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Pun

After a long time taken out from the box my Tag Grand Carrera 17RS


----------



## Lukebor

Heuer









iP7


----------



## Orange_GT3

Lukebor said:


> Heuer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP7


That's always going to get a 'Like', every day of the week!


----------



## Rakumi

Why would this be in the box, should be on your wrist everyday. Nice watch.



Bhakt said:


> After a long time taken out from the box my Tag Grand Carrera 17RS


----------



## Rakumi

Double post


----------



## rosborn

Rakumi said:


> Why would this be in the box, should be on your wrist everyday. Nice watch.


Agreed. It's a beautiful watch!


----------



## IvanC

My "grab it because it is quartz" watch. I do like the look of it and the glowing lume dial.


----------



## Schlumpf

WAY2112


----------



## MuckyMark

Back from the shop, repaired under warranty for "tightness" while winding or changing time. It's all good now


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## armandob

Aquaracer Calibre 16 Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semtex

The one on the left is mine, the other one belongs to my colleague. A rare sight i guess, two Aquagraphs...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002




----------



## rosborn

semtex said:


> The one on the left is mine, the other one belongs to my colleague. A rare sight i guess, two Aquagraphs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is rare. Two TAG Heuers, let alone Aquagraphs, in one place of employment. Do you work in a watch shop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepepatryk

Go BARCA!!


----------



## goyoneuff

Should I wear "the real thing" or the "homage"...?  .


----------



## RolexWrist

My Carrera <3


----------



## blkdiamond

New to me Tag F1 Chrono.


----------



## SSingh1975

Pretty much my daily driver now. On a orange Isofrane right now as summer is around the corner!!


----------



## rosborn

SSingh1975 said:


> Pretty much my daily driver now. On a orange Isofrane right now as summer is around the corner!!


Me too, except on the OEM rubber strap. I just love its wrist presence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark

At the HSBC Rugby 7's tournament in Vancouver. 








TH is also a sponsor.


----------



## thefatboy

Wearing the F1 this week, it's been a while, forgot how nice it is!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres

Liking the Link today.


----------



## yessir69

Got this in 1995. Still going!


----------



## SSingh1975

Daily 'beater'


----------



## Black5

Starting my day with coffee in an Airport lounge and a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix on OEM rubber on the left.









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jdres




----------



## Time In

Love the shark mesh instead of OEM. Haven't taken it off in 2 days....


----------



## bukmar

Aquaracer chrono


----------



## Houls

Aquaracer Calibre 16 on a custom leather strap I had made for it.


----------



## TXGooner




----------



## glance

I'm wearing my AR 300M CAY2110-0


----------



## romseyman




----------



## r171pt

Today the Monaco with new strap


----------



## Ivo P

Love the watch... Carrera, prefer it than the cal. 16


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcb515

Aquaracer


----------



## pepepatryk

I love sunny days


----------



## jdres

Broke out the classic today, bracelet or Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap?


----------



## WillyB

jdres said:


> Broke out the classic today, bracelet or Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap?
> 
> View attachment 11437066
> View attachment 11437074


Bracelet for sure 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

jdres said:


> Broke out the classic today, bracelet or Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap?


From the 2 options: the bracelet!

(But since it's so retro, it might be interesting to see how a vintage distressed strap would fit this one)


----------



## RacerMachX

My very first nice watch.
Bought this new on a cruise about 20+?:think: years ago.
Uggh! sounds old when i actually type it out.
Not the watch; it has a few scratches here and there, but myself.;-)


----------



## borchard929

Formula 1 for today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David

CAK2111










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

Alen David said:


> CAK2111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like some serious lume happening!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

On the bracelet;


----------



## Alen David

WillyB said:


> That looks like some serious lume happening!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Haha actually this model has a yellowish-greenish pigment of the lume over the whitish pigment on the CAK2110.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markware1990

My new Carrera Calibre 5.


----------



## 191145

My last tag that I owned has been put to rest. The threads for the crown are gone. Someone told me thos was a problem with Tags. I loved the Aquagraph. I have other timepieces tgat nesd to be sent in for service. Breitlung Super Avenger and an Omega Seamaster.
Farewell


----------



## WillyB

191145 said:


> My last tag that I owned has been put to rest. The threads for the crown are gone. Someone told me thos was a problem with Tags. I loved the Aquagraph. I have other timepieces tgat nesd to be sent in for service. Breitlung Super Avenger and an Omega Seamaster.
> Farewell


Can you please send it to me? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

This just came in last night!
I will get it sized tomorrow.
I'm digging it so far.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Link chrono CT2110









Calibre V7750 circa 2000

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Am I the only Microtimer wearer on the forum?


----------



## Adbfox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

AQUAGRAPH said:


> View attachment 11559730
> 
> Am I the only Microtimer wearer on the forum?


I can almost guarantee it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

This is growing more on me with the weather getting better.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141

Souther wedding


----------



## SynMike

Since I got this one a couple of months ago it has been my default watch. I have ~60 watches. But lately this one gets worn about 3 days a week. I've been too lazy to set the time every day on any of the many mechanical watches I have. So this quartz is always ready to go. Or if I look at the collection and can't decide, I'm likely to just grab this. It's accurate (I think it gains a few seconds a month). It's very comfortable. It can get wet. It's easy to read in spite of the busy dial. It has the choice of chronograph or bezel if I want to time something. It is not out of place in any situation except maybe the most formal event. It feels very dependable and a safe choice.


----------



## i20sailor

Just bought this one from another WUS a few weeks ago. Love the way the dial color looks different from various angles.


----------



## darwinroi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Never fail to Bring a smile. A toast to all tag Heuer fans..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

i20sailor said:


> Just bought this one from another WUS a few weeks ago. Love the way the dial color looks different from various angles.
> View attachment 11642746


I know what You mean


----------



## Bigjule111

My new baby









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

cufflinkcraze said:


> Never fail to Bring a smile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sure got that right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Gallowaystx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adbfox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just freed this one from it's Pawn Store Oppressors.
CV2A12









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Love my Monaco.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Oh nothing. Just me and my Carrera watching water having to be let out of swollen Lake Overholser.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VeryRed997

New guy with a "new to me" Carrera Telemeter. Long time DD is an Aquaracer WAP1110.


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Blue panda Jack Heuer







on missusKC


----------



## CTSteve

Autavia









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Happy Cinco de Mayo!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Camdamonium

squisito said:


> Messing around with some filters


I've got the same one and I love it. My only Tag Heuer, the Carrera CAR2A11.


----------



## cockroach96

Aquaracer 500M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

My Vintage Gulf..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore my Monaco today. Have a good evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Cal 36 matching my headphones


----------



## Reza

Manual wind Autavia.


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco again today. I'm calling it Monaco Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## elbeik

Monza Calibre 36.


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Rayoui

After one year of ownership.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Cosmorgraph

For the day-to-day casual wearing, the CV2050


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Orangecurrent

Limited Edition Jack Heuer 40th









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Autavia on leather









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Giving an old favourite some wrist time this weekend...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianM3

My Classic Heuer


----------



## pepepatryk

Another shade of blue, this dial is amazing


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Haven't put this on in years but going through my collection right now and deciding what to purge. Small by current standards but one of the first watches I really fell in love with.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdarren7

My first tag heuer limited edition carrera


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

this...


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## RolexWrist

Carrera


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Tried this on today. A bit shiny for my taste but the size isn't nearly as big as I feared.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

pepepatryk said:


> Another shade of blue, this dial is amazing


Wow.... fantastic photo, mate. I almost want to go out and grab that model.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Calibre 7 Twin Time today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Monaco ACM edition today, complete with brand new rally strap from Watch Strap World:


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Cheers to my Heuer friends









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## tissot99




----------



## CTSteve

Getting ready for the weekend with the Autavia









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Saigon says hello 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## borchard929

Sorry for the bad lighting. TAG Carrera CV2A12









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

sdarren7 said:


> My first tag heuer limited edition carrera
> 
> View attachment 11830658


Holy crap! I love it! Glory Glory Man United!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Orange_GT3

S/el Chronometer:


----------



## pepepatryk

In Limburg


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

The newest stallion in the stable and my only TAG Heuer...


----------



## watchsickness101

Aquaracer Alarme


----------



## rvk82

My 13 year old Tag Heuer F1 quartz. Still running strong after all these years.


----------



## daddyKC

Calibre 36 keeping an eye on the beer kegs on a lazy Sunday afternoon festival


----------



## mxdla

Early 90s quartz Formula 1 Chrono that was my dad's and given to me when he passed away. Thought it was fitting to wear this on father's day









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> The newest stallion in the stable and my only TAG Heuer...


Fantastic shot!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam

the old 1500


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday Link chrono auto









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Orange_GT3

McLaren 1974 Edition, on the bracelet today....


----------



## Skitalets

AR on mesh today


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo4hire

Rocking the formula 1 on red and black nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## peenoise

Wearing my 5 years old Carrera


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Happy Canada Day! From left to right, my Classic 2000, F1 Chronograph, Omega SMP, and Seiko SKX...


----------



## Hizami_83

My Autavia 2017


----------



## gshocKen81

Wearing my CAF2010.BA0815 today. I have had this watch for 10 years now. It is running +1 second a day.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Michael Day

New Toxic NATO just arrived. Great weave and hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jbragg

Fell in love with the blue. CAY211B


----------



## wilfreb

This timeless classic beauty is on my wrist today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA

View attachment 12330877


----------



## omegagmt

First afternoon with it. Still feeling it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr-epg

This one followed me home today


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## fuzzyarrow

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


looks great on the nato.


----------



## mxdla

Formula One Chrono









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Carrera on NATO, thoughts? Still not sure if it works.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

Rainy day with Aquaracer


----------



## Orangecurrent

gmgSR50 said:


> Carrera on NATO, thoughts? Still not sure if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the same watch! Works best with a (small) perforated black leather with original deployment clasp or a black ballistic nylon (strapped for time). Ballistic has a bit of shine to it which suits the watch nicely (however, with a different feel). Watch is much nicer on these options than on the original rubber. IMO the NATO should be on a diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## MANUK

Blue ceramic 41mm aquaracer


----------



## fuzzyarrow

wak2110


----------



## gmgSR50

Orangecurrent said:


> I've got the same watch! Works best with a (small) perforated black leather with original deployment clasp or a black ballistic nylon (strapped for time). Ballistic has a bit of shine to it which suits the watch nicely (however, with a different feel). Watch is much nicer on these options than on the original rubber. IMO the NATO should be on a diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. The NATO is actually growing on me though. The Hokinkee skipper looks great on NATO and that's what prompted me to try it. Going to stick with it for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

gmgSR50 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The NATO is actually growing on me though. The Hokinkee skipper looks great on NATO and that's what prompted me to try it. Going to stick with it for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
> 
> That's great to hear!! Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

gmgSR50 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The NATO is actually growing on me though. The Hokinkee skipper looks great on NATO and that's what prompted me to try it. Going to stick with it for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent a reply that was screwed up; so sending again.... 
I am glad you are warming up to the NATO! Enjoy it! (Since it is summertime, I might try one myself!!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jdubbs43

Took out the WAH1111 today. One of my favorite Tags of all time.


----------



## rambo4hire

Rocking this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

On a layover in ATL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## king larry

Skitalets said:


> AR on mesh today


 I love the bracelet on that, very nice shot!


----------



## Michael Day

Forum supplied Tag Heuer rubber just arrived. Very happy with the new strap option!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NJWatcher




----------



## climbsmountains86

Michael Day said:


> Forum supplied Tag Heuer rubber just arrived. Very happy with the new strap option!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Excuse my ignorance, but will that rubber fit a way221a and if so where can I get one?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Michael Day

climbsmountains86 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but will that rubber fit a way221a and if so where can I get one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Don't know that one. I had a quick look online and a few different models came up. From the ones I saw it looked like the lugs of the WAK2110 have a few more curves. Perhaps someone else can be more helpful.

I can tell you the part numbers though.

FC5048 Deployant
FT6027 curved end rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

WH5151 circa 1995









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## KurtMan

Monaco on its summer silicone strap


----------



## Bruiser

F-1 Alarm at Miller Park watching the Cubs play the Brewers.


----------



## Bruiser

F-1 Alarm at Miller Park watching the Cubs play the Brewers.


----------



## peatnick

CT2110 on blue Monday









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Goin2drt

I am going with the new addition today.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## borchard929

Vintage Heuer 2000 that I just drove 180 miles to pick up. Now I'm headed back home









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Nice! That 2000 is in nice shape! Congrats!


----------



## borchard929

New, to me, CAF1111









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

CV2113-0 Carrera Automatic Chronograph


----------



## BiggerJon

...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## F22Raptor

I am wearing my first and only Tag.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## vujen

Hi guys! I really love how my Carrera shine in the sunrise's light!


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alen David

Happy Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

CS3110 Heuer Carrera 1963 re-issue while riding my bike to work (yes I am dutch)









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## BiggerJon

20170808_103627 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Goin2drt said:


> I am going with the new addition today.
> View attachment 12391723


Alright... another one on here!


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## collossus

waf1110


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ninjack

Tag Heuer 1000


----------



## Steve 57

Aquaracer Grande Date but can't post pictures as I don't have enough posts apparently!


----------



## rickpal14

Connected Modular 45 brand new from my AD!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom




----------



## Orangecurrent

tacotom said:


> View attachment 12435409


Wow!! Spectacular watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

tacotom said:


> View attachment 12435409


X2!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambba

Autavia 1163mh to match the car today


----------



## WatchObsession

Keeping it simple today, Tag Carrera on a Hirsch Speed Alligator strap which is fully compatible with the Tag clasp.


----------



## Orange_GT3

WatchObsession said:


> Keeping it simple today, Tag Carrera on a Hirsch Speed Alligator strap which is fully compatible with the Tag clasp.


I didn't know Hirsch made TAG deployant clasp compatible straps. Thanks.


----------



## Steve 57

Steve 57 said:


> Aquaracer Grande Date but can't post pictures as I don't have enough posts apparently!


I think I've sorted it now.

My Grande Date. My wife bought it for me as a birthday present in Heathrow duty free when we were on our way to a Carribean cruise. The date was 11/11/11 and when we came out of the shop it struck 11:00 and I we observed the two minute silence.


----------



## Rebnats

McLaren


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Black5

strapfreak said:


> View attachment 12443885


Nice Strap!

Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## vujen

I'm in love with my Carrera more and more every day!


----------



## DialSquare

My 11 year old aquaracer.


----------



## ed335d

This crazy old thing


----------



## Gambba

ed335d said:


> This crazy old thing


Yep those Calculators are absolutely nuts. Cool as.....but still bonkers


----------



## vujen

Always loving my CS3110..


----------



## Rakumi

WatchObsession said:


> Keeping it simple today, Tag Carrera on a Hirsch Speed Alligator strap which is fully compatible with the Tag clasp.
> 
> View attachment 12436487


This just looks so smooth. I love the Carrera calibre 5's


----------



## Penfold36

DialSquare said:


> My 11 year old aquaracer.


Love that watch! I have the same one. I've never posted mine though. Perhaps I should get around to it. Haha!


----------



## barryireland

12 year old monaco


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## tacotom

Jcepe55 said:


> View attachment 12467807


Be still my heart

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## maxthedog123

DialSquare said:


> My 11 year old aquaracer.


I've got the same one!!


----------



## Jcepe55

reference 11063


----------



## the-mountain-biker

1887 carrera chronograph


----------



## KRad

Reference 13-1


----------



## Bear1845

Aquaracer WAY211A


----------



## Burningstorm

I'm on holiday at the moment and having a week wearing my Tag. Got to give her a solid run!


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tang




----------



## Pun

Grand Carrera today...


----------



## Taher

Monaco Calibre 6


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## andy_g




----------



## borchard929

Heuer Friday!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Kuma23

Formula 1









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

My son's Grande Date.


----------



## jdubbs43

Carrera again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Heuer 2000, 973.006


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

AQUARACER


----------



## Robden

Probably the last time before moving it on.


----------



## Rakumi

hchj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This one always looks nice in photos. So crisp.


----------



## CajunsFan

Aquaracer Calibre S


----------



## Bear1845

1000 on grey Phoenix strap.


----------



## Marianiten

F1 Red Bull Racing for first post in WUS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## mxdla

Formula 1 Chronograph









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

The mailman just arrived this morning (who am I kidding? I saw him pull into a convenience store parking lot and I asked him if he had a package for me!  )
He brought me my first Carrera WV211a


----------



## castilla

What are your opinions about this nato strap?









Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Orange_GT3

Monaco ACM Edition complete with new bracelet (BA0780) for the hot and humid summer months:

View attachment 12534903


----------



## elbeik

Limited edition 300SLR on a Heuerville strap.

View attachment 12535281


----------



## Bear1845

castilla said:


> What are your opinions about this nato strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Perfect match.


----------



## Bear1845

TAG Heuer 6000


----------



## doralamer

View attachment 12540527


This bad boy.


----------



## 01coltcolt




----------



## Gambba

My new to me Heuer ref 13-1 with Koni (Automotive Suspension manufacturer) branding engraved with 1980 on the back (my birth year).
It's had a hard life, but I've sourced a NOS case with glass, so together with new crown & strap it should look great.....even though it does now, just in a different "worn" way.


----------



## borchard929

Carrera Calibre 5









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

A Formula 1 weekend deserves a Formula 1 watch


----------



## Bear1845

6000 18K/SS.


----------



## peatnick

Chronometer version says hi









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Gambba

Just borrowed this from Tag Heuer, the Jack Heuer 85th Birthday Edition Autavia prototype, which will be realeased next month.


----------



## Bear1845

peatnick said:


> Chronometer version says hi
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12549241&d=1506880660"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


BOUT TIME!!


----------



## Bear1845

Was thinking about selling this until I wore it around today. Dang it.


----------



## borchard929

Carrera Calibre 5









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 11 
View attachment monaco2.jpg


----------



## Derek411

I guess since I'm now in the club I should add to this thread. One accidental find, deliberation for a day or two then return to purchase. My first TAG Heuer and I love it!


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Bear1845

2000 series, re: 962.006


----------



## Lofnsjoke

Today I am wearing the only one that I own. This was my engagement present.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Have a nice weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Autavia









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bear1845

martin_blank said:


> So cool. Great looking watch!


----------



## Orange_GT3

The best of the best . #savethecarrera


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Pepsi


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## beached

*F1 Auto @ the gym:
*


----------



## Bear1845

Oldie but goodie. Will probably replace the mineral crystal soon. The scratches suit it though.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Bear1845

Aquagraph


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Chrisg333

Wearing my new addition today...


----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment monaco 6 copy.jpg


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

C'mon... final game of the World Series!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank222




----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco - -


----------



## drummie1914

.006 on matching bracelet
.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## peatnick

WH5151-2









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## HonzaH




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

I cant take this one off.


----------



## bank222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

My 2 hour old Aquaracer and a pint of Beamish at the Palace Bar in Dublin!!! Needed a break from all the Guinness!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo4hire

rickpal14 said:


> My 2 hour old Aquaracer and a pint of Beamish at the Palace Bar in Dublin!!! Needed a break from all the Guinness!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5

Monaco GP LE









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Rakumi

rickpal14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have seen this watch on here before but it just dawned on me it favors the Explorer 2 look. But funny enough this looks nice and I hate the Explorer 2 watch.


----------



## Rakumi

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


 This watch looks pretty nice and has a lot going for it. Chronograph, chronometer, diver, day and date. Not bad at all.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Rakumi said:


> This watch looks pretty nice and has a lot going for it. Chronograph, chronometer, diver, day and date. Not bad at all.


Thank you. My sense is the design is somewhat polarizing, some like it - others do not. As I understand it, not all Calibre 16s are COSC. This AquaRacer keeps time like a quartz.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orange_GT3

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Thank you. My sense is the design is somewhat polarizing, some like it - others do not. As I understand it, not all Calibre 16s are COSC. This AquaRacer keeps time like a quartz.


Very few Calibre 16s are COSC certified.


----------



## 1min

My favourite everyday watch


----------



## Rakumi

MuckyMark said:


>


 I promise to have this watch in black again. My favorite diver. Wear it well, it is great. I see a few of the older models of this posted on here, metal bezels are just awesome. I like metal bezels over the typical aluminum and ceramic.


----------



## Ard

This one


----------



## Rakumi

I want to put my Carrera on a leather band as well, just dredding scratching up my lugs as I have never change the strap on my better watches as of yet.


----------



## Ard

Rakumi said:


> I want to put my Carrera on a leather band as well, just dredding scratching up my lugs as I have never change the strap on my better watches as of yet.


Get yourself a good spring bar tool and when you do it; use a well lite environment - magnification if available - cover area with a soft cloth and when you go after the spring bars do it like you mean it. When removing the bracelet you need to pop one side of the spring bar from the socket and simultaneously pull that side of the end link away enough so that the spring bar doesn't pop back into the socket. Once you are at that point it takes even a more firm pressure on the other end of the spring bar to release the end link.

The pressure is key, if I work to lightly I slip from the shoulders on the spring bars and slipping only results in higher likelihood of scratching up the lugs. The good tool matters also if it doesn't grab those thin shoulders on the spring bars it'll slip off.

I hope that made sense, I could show you a lot easier than trying to write out a decent description.......


----------



## Rakumi

Thanks Ard, I have done it before on other watches but usually sometimes get a minor scratch, but those were cheaper watches that it did not matter for me so much. I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## MuckyMark

This today in honour of Mr. Heuer's Birthday


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

You missed it by a day.


----------



## 1min

My other Heuer, love it.


----------



## MuckyMark

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> You missed it by a day.


If you're referring to my post I was going by this email I received..


----------



## Ard

Monday November 20 was a special day here in Alaska! I was able to remove my beautiful Carrera cal. 5 Opaline dialed watch and put my new cal. 5 Aqua Racer black ceramic on my wrist. I've finally got the pair I have wanted for years.


----------



## Rakumi

Ard, awesome. Now post some pics.


----------



## took

Workday...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## drummie1914




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Old 1000


----------



## Bear1845

Oops. TRIED TO DELETE. Didn't mean to post twice. Moderator...please delete. Thanks.


----------



## Ard

Rakumi said:


> Ard, awesome. Now post some pics.











I didn't go crazy on the picture session but managed one early this morning. Pretty satisfied here and now, I finally have the two that I've wanted for a long time. Long enough that the 2 models I now own weren't even introduced when I fell into the Carrera / Aquaracer thing.









Finally! I know that some of you have been watch fanciers longer than I have, I didn't start to honestly appreciate until 1996. By 1999 I had my first Tag Heuer and by this year, 2017 I had owned more different watches than I can recall right off the top of my head.

Since joining this forum I've been educated regarding the many people who have a less than positive impression of the brand (Tag Heuer) and many have made their feelings clear in posts. Personally I don't understand, I get that maybe I don't like certain watch styles or makes but I don't have strong enough feelings that I would share them with a forum. Folks who consider themselves wrist watch commissures may dismiss someone like myself as naiveté but I have always looked at Tag Heuer as a quality watch. That's not to say that I can appreciate every model they have offered but there have always been some that stood out.

The two I just posted are stand outs to me and I do believe I am done trying to find nirvana through further watch hunting.


----------



## pepepatryk

struve1976 said:


> Old 1000


Great watch


----------



## Rakumi

Ard said:


> View attachment 12674213
> I didn't go crazy on the picture session but managed one early this morning. Pretty satisfied here and now, I finally have the two that I've wanted for a long time. Long enough that the 2 models I now own weren't even introduced when I fell into the Carrera / Aquaracer thing.
> View attachment 12674217
> Finally! I know that some of you have been watch fanciers longer than I have, I didn't start to honestly appreciate until 1996. By 1999 I had my first Tag Heuer and by this year, 2017 I had owned more different watches than I can recall right off the top of my head. Since joining this forum I've been educated regarding the many people who have a less than positive impression of the brand (Tag Heuer) and many have made their feelings clear in posts. Personally I don't understand, I get that maybe I don't like certain watch styles or makes but I don't have strong enough feelings that I would share them with a forum. Folks who consider themselves wrist watch commissures may dismiss someone like myself as naiveté but I have always looked at Tag Heuer as a quality watch. That's not to say that I can appreciate every model they have offered but there have always been some that stood out. The two I just posted are stand outs to me and I do believe I am done trying to find nirvana through further watch hunting.


 Nice Aquaracer. Both the Aquaracer and Carrera calibre 5 lines is all you need to tackle any situation. Great combo. As you mention, I agree Tag is a great brand. Really is great value. Truth is the hate only comes from snobs. Otherwise a person could not favor a brand but would not be so harsh about it. That is a snob thing.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

GMT again for me, it seems to get all the wrist time lately


----------



## Bradjhomes

In case it wasn't clear, this is a thread for "What Heuer/TAG Heuer are you wearing?" and not "What *non*-Heuer/TAG Heuer are you wearing?"


----------



## Black5

Bradjhomes said:


> In case it wasn't clear, this is a thread for "What Heuer/TAG Heuer are you wearing?" and not "What *non*-Heuer/TAG Heuer are you wearing?"


Woops!

Better let the OP know...

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Rakumi

OmegaSMPMan said:


> GMT again for me, it seems to get all the wrist time lately


 Well that is the job of a new time piece.


----------



## redgreenandpurple

One of my favorite little Chronographs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Pupper's









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## ThaWatcher

My latest arrival and second Tag Heuer!


----------



## Ard

Very nice Watcher,


----------



## Orangecurrent

Have the CV2014 on today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Bueller67

All of them......


----------



## TAG Fan

The missus and I with our Carreras


----------



## Monygg85

Carrera Calibre 1887...since yesterday


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rakumi

TAG Fan said:


> The missus and I with our Carreras
> View attachment 12701899


 Ok, you need to explain something on this photo. My understanding is the Carrera date only does not have a blue dial. I recently bought the day/date Carrera for the blue dial. What model number is that blue dial date only Carrera? I must look into that.


----------



## Ard

Same watch, same picture, giving the Carrera a well deserved break. Love the new one


----------



## TAG Fan

Rakumi said:


> Ok, you need to explain something on this photo. My understanding is the Carrera date only does not have a blue dial. I recently bought the day/date Carrera for the blue dial. What model number is that blue dial date only Carrera? I must look into that.


Its WAR1112.BA0601. Link below. It is a quartz movement so may not pique your interest. Its also classified as a ladies watch on the TAG website although my AD told me that its unisex

https://www.tagheuer.com/en/watches/tag-heuer-carrera-39-mm-war1112-ba0601


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Gmt


----------



## borchard929

Bueller67 said:


> All of them......
> 
> View attachment 12701643


"You know what this collection needs? More Formula 1's!"


----------



## Bueller67

borchard929 said:


> "You know what this collection needs? More Formula 1's!"


True I am partial to the F1. I used to own a CAU1116 also but I gifted it to someone. Currently looking for a  CAH111. Probably a Monaco in my future at some point as well.


----------



## borchard929

Bueller67 said:


> True I am partial to the F1. I used to own a CAU1116 also but I gifted it to someone. Currently looking for a  CAH111. Probably a Monaco in my future at some point as well.


I have a CAF1111.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

TAG Fan said:


> Its WAR1112.BA0601. Link below. It is a quartz movement so may not pique your interest. Its also classified as a ladies watch on the TAG website although my AD told me that its unisex https://www.tagheuer.com/en/watches/tag-heuer-carrera-39-mm-war1112-ba0601


 It looks really nice. I think they purposely did not make a blue dial auto date only because it would take from the day date blue dial sales. I think the Carrera is an amazing watch and offers a lot. I like having (what I consider) a high end day date auto in my collection.


----------



## Ard

Bueller67 said:


> True I am partial to the F1. I used to own a CAU1116 also but I gifted it to someone. Currently looking for a  CAH111. Probably a Monaco in my future at some point as well.


I think that for many who follow this thread and who have been owning Tags for years there is a Monaco in many futures. I think it may be my last watch purchase. Ever since I first became aware of the fact that many watch companies produce similar models I've viewed the Monaco as an 'In a class by itself watch'.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

The Monaco is an awesome watch. Iconic and definitely on my list in the future as well.


----------



## TAG Fan

Rakumi said:


> It looks really nice. I think they purposely did not make a blue dial auto date only because it would take from the day date blue dial sales. I think the Carrera is an amazing watch and offers a lot. I like having (what I consider) a high end day date auto in my collection.


Thanks! I love the Carrera 3 hand watches and TAG is my go to brand. Whilst its a quartz movement, I think the dial colour is fabulous especially the sunburst effect. I concur with your comment about having a Carrera day date auto in the collection


----------



## ffswhyme

2017 Heuer Autavia...


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Same as you almost;


----------



## JonS1967

Ard said:


> I think that for many who follow this thread and who have been owning Tags for years there is a Monaco in many futures. I think it may be my last watch purchase. Ever since I first became aware of the fact that many watch companies produce similar models I've viewed the Monaco as an 'In a class by itself watch'.





OmegaSMPMan said:


> The Monaco is an awesome watch. Iconic and definitely on my list in the future as well.


I couldn't agree more. I wanted one for nearly 20 years before finally pulling the trigger last year. Couldn't be happier with this beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Rakumi

pepepatryk said:


>


 My favorite diver of all times.


----------



## tissot99




----------



## panda-R

pepepatryk said:


>


something about this watch that i like.....


----------



## TagTime

Wearing my 1500 today.


----------



## tygr1

Just an old friend:


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Bought my new Aquaracer 300m quartz a week ago. 
Love it.
Not taking it off lol


----------



## Bear1845

Liking it. Slim profile. Great looking Aquaracer prinzaugsburg!!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## sabba




----------



## Michael Day

A modern interpretation of a classic design. IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prinzaugsburg

love my Aquaracer


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## rickpal14

Bought this in Dublin last month and I just can't take it off!! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Bmwauto

Carrera 16


----------



## Awesome Peanut

Just picked this up today.


----------



## pepepatryk

Awesome Peanut said:


> Just picked this up today.
> 
> View attachment 12739189


Congrats!!

http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/drj1NmK.gif


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Rakumi

Awesome Peanut said:


> Just picked this up today.
> View attachment 12739189


 Awesome and welcome. One of the best surf and turf watches. You can do anything with this watch for any occasion.


----------



## Rakumi

I had this on today














had it on like this the other day...













new straps I bought recently to dress my Carrera up. Love this watch so much. The Carrera was the perfect case design to turn into a 3 hander as it is very sporty/dressy and does it just as well as say an Aqua Terra. Love the lugs on this piece. And a day/date complication just for the hell of it. Just perfect. That crisp blue is so amazing in any light.


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Aquaracer in the car wash  ...


----------



## Awesome Peanut

Rakumi said:


> Awesome and welcome. One of the best surf and turf watches. You can do anything with this watch for any occasion.


Thanks. Yes it is indeed very versatile. I had an Aquaracer which I sold as I felt it was too big for my small wrists. So I picked this up as 39mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Ard

Fourth week in a row 24/7 and running +1 after the lot


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Dr-epg

So many choices


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

... so little time...


----------



## Black5

This one...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Orange_GT3

Sporting the new addition today:







.


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Enjoying some red highlights today...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## the Apostle

Calibre 17


----------



## borchard929

My 2000 Series WK1120 I just picked up yesterday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## drummie1914

Monnin


----------



## Eingram141

Im also enjoying some Monnin today also. Great way to spend a day off in the new year!


----------



## Black5

Old tech, new tech...

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## JS3

Just got it today..


----------



## Watch_Me6777

My discontinued Link Day Date


----------



## TAG Fan

The lume on this watch is pretty decent


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

GMT day for me


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drummie1914




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## DOYAM

None, yet...


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ard

Every Day


----------



## borchard929

At DFW, headed to Orlando for a Sales Meeting









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Threw the bad boy on today...


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## Bear1845

Sporting a green Phoenix strap


----------



## Bear1845

accidental double post! Sorry guys


----------



## Ard

Ard said:


> View attachment 12827461
> 
> 
> Every Day


Same thing, waiting for a new strap for Carrera cal. 5 though


----------



## fskywalker

New to me GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Johncola36

My Aquaracer


----------



## Ard

I wore the new Aquaracer cal. 5 all of November - December and 26 days of this month. Two days ago I changed my watch................

















I even took a new picture for this post!!


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayfox8647

Blue diver crew checking in. Just got this beauty yesterday.


----------



## Ard

2016 cal. 5 Carrera with Opaline dial on bracelet


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Ard

Day after day and I never tire of this;









I took me years of wanting before I finally got the 2 watches that satisfied my inner clock, the Carrera is one of them


----------



## Eingram141

Gray skies, gray watch... hopefully I can beat the rain to work today.


----------



## Ard

New look today!









New strap


----------



## Tonymm

2013 carrera calibre 8 chronometer


----------



## jpat

The hardest part of taking pictures of the aquaracer is accurately capturing how well the dial and indices play with lighting


----------



## Ard

jpat said:


> View attachment 12870593
> 
> 
> The hardest part of taking pictures of the aquaracer is accurately capturing how well the dial and indices play with lighting


I have one just like that on my winder right now, great watch!

But what am I wearing? Same thing as the past 5 days or so, I'm a boring watch person I guess.









At least I took new pictures yesterday


----------



## JS3

New midnight NATO.


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Trusty Carrera...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Eingram141

Here we go


----------



## heb

I have not worn a TH watch for years. But I wish I was wearing one of those new Tom Brady commoratives. I would purchase that 01 equipped chronograph.

heb


----------



## zircular

Not nearly often enough I break out my old Link. It definitely has some patina but I like this thing. Not bad for a watch I've had for nearly 18 years.


----------



## Alberta Bound

Mine says hello!


----------



## player67

Wap1112 loving it since day 1


----------



## player67

Alberta Bound said:


> Mine says hello!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12878117&stc=1&d=1518115492"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12878115&stc=1&d=1518115427"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Very nice


----------



## Ard

Same watch as last week.........









I'll be using that for the rest of the month I think.


----------



## ANev

New to me, and my first TAG. Was not a fan of the brand but it's been growing on me. This one could use some polishing. Will see!


----------



## m6rk

A little Autavia inspired awesomeness....


----------



## Ard

Man! That Autivia is a really nice watch. Great picture too, makes me want one...........

Again today, same watch.









Hope you don't get tired of that one......


----------



## m6rk

Ard said:


> Man! That Autivia is a really nice watch. Great picture too, makes me want one...........
> 
> Again today, same watch.
> 
> View attachment 12882135
> 
> 
> Hope you don't get tired of that one......


Just got it today after a Rolex deal gone bad...everything happens for a reason. Lovin it!


----------



## Vlance

ANev said:


> New to me, and my first TAG. Was not a fan of the brand but it's been growing on me. This one could use some polishing. Will see!


Nice find! A classic


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## m6rk

Sorry, have to post one more photo of my newly acquired Autavia 2017


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5

m6rk said:


> Sorry, have to post one more photo of my newly acquired Autavia 2017





Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I hate you both and your beautiful precious Autavia's... (jk).

[Cries uncontrollably and throws a tantrum while screaming "Autavia, Autavia, why has thou forsaken me"]

They are awesome.

Wear them in good health.

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can1860

.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlada9001

1000m


----------



## Black5

Carrera Monaco GO LE is still on...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Ard

The watch on the right today.









It's hard to do but I'm trying to rotate them every day so both get equal use. I just returned from 13 days at the cabin and they ran second for second the entire time there. Those are 2 very good mechanical watches.


----------



## ruchou

What a rainy day in Taiwan! Fortunately, the formula 1 possesses 200m water resistance

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Norms76

Carrera Calibre 5.


----------



## Yoakh

Just got this for my birthday from my better half. First Tag. Very happy


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benaja

today the 1163 MH Mk2 Autavia from 1969


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Orangecurrent

benaja said:


> today the 1163 MH Mk2 Autavia from 1969


Now that is a watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayfox8647

Wearing the blue boi (wan2111)


----------



## Jay McQueen




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Djmf88

Wap2010


----------



## matt.

CJKOLCUN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! I have the same watch on steel but it has the orange text and orange accent second hand. I really want to get the black strap with the blue stitching that this blue accent version comes on.


----------



## Michael Day

Fine piece for a fine autumn day... Autavia of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brandon\




----------



## andrewnamel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## vujen

Let's discuss about... _patina_.

Maybe is too big for my micro wrist buy hey... I want to enjoy it for the last days


----------



## ThaWatcher

That's a nice vintage piece you got there! Enjoy it!!! :-!


----------



## kingcobbler

Aquaracer


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M Quartz


----------



## tomintexas

Aquaracer from my wife for my 40th bday.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

tomintexas said:


> Aquaracer from my wife for my 40th bday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum and congratulations!


----------



## tomintexas

mannal said:


> Welcome to the forum and congratulations!


Thank you Mannal. Actually this was several years ago but still a special watch.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Ard

Carrera is resting


----------



## Anton76

Link WJF2111.BA0570. Simple and nice.








Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno

Proudly wearing this 1972 Heuer Carrera Ref. 1553 N Blue Dial Chronograph.


----------



## cainey




----------



## gossler

Great looking vintage Carrera!


----------



## peatnick

Link chrono









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ctarshus

My vintage Heuer 3006 and Hodinkee Davenport calf strap:










Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141

Heuer 844 Monnin on an Erika’s.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## mnf67

redgreenandpurple said:


> One of my favorite little Chronographs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought the identical watch off ebay. Could not be happier. the size, round dial in a cushion case, and dial layout combine to make a classic racing chrono even though I know its a "made up" design. The Monza is underrated.


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco -


----------



## Stevaroni

Fantastic watch -



Michael Day said:


> Fine piece for a fine autumn day... Autavia of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

Stevaroni said:


> Fantastic watch -


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ard

And a beautiful Monaco!









Oh yeah, and that alligator strap is just getting softer & softer, what's not to like?


----------



## chuynh1109

My desk diver for today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco -


----------



## Black5

Tag Heuer Monaco GP LE @ #ausgp









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Karkarov

Picked this up at a local AD today in the Denver area, it is actually my first Tag and I am excited to bits!


----------



## Bear1845

Aww yea. Perfect size for me. Very thin.


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## JS3

Back to my Monaco .


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco.....


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Swapped the steel bracelet for leather on the Aquaracer today


----------



## Slowhand1

I have the Monaco on a Di-Modell Rallye strap


----------



## tissot99




----------



## dsmith217

Had mine just over a year and very pleased with this watch.


----------



## Big Vern

My very first 'expensive' watch. Paid £117 in 1982!
Still have it as you can see and still in good condition and working perfectly.


----------



## took

On the rally strap









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## peatnick

Two tone 6000 circa 1995










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## watchdaddy1

Does made by Heuer count....

_Tradition Stellaris ( PMH)




Serial#'s still intact...








_


----------



## Big Vern

Old school today


----------



## Charlie215

This...


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## Stevaroni

black monaco...


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Love my Aquaracer


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## Michael Day

Still getting lots of wrist time is my latest pick up. Remember being involved in the online voting in 2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aarif

Hi Guys. Need advice. New to the forum and purchased my first Tag 3 months ago, however I’m beginning to doubt the case size which I settled with. Please let me know if the 43mm is ok for me or should I sell (loose money) and purchase a 41mm?


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco...


----------



## KogKiller

Took my AR on a hike today.


----------



## Carl.1

It appears that today I am wearing my most excellent Tag Aquagraph.


----------



## Rescue

Good to see another chronotimer a week ago! This one is on rubber, which just decided to crack today, so going to be in the market for new strap!


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## CGP

I really dislike all of you right now. Thinking about moving the GMT for a new Tag. You ALL suck!


----------



## mannal

Finishing the day with this guy.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi




----------



## Burnt




----------



## peenoise

Switched to NATO strap.










Best regards,


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Keaman

My TAGHeuer HEUER really gets my juices flowing every time I wear it. Or just look at it!


----------



## jonsuh

Carrera, Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary (CV2117). This beauty arrived yesterday


----------



## Unsubscriber

Nice, jonsuh!


----------



## Bear1845

Aarif, you're just gonna have to go try on the 41mm to see if you like it better. The 43 doesn't look big on your wrist though. You could probably luck out and find a used 41mm and save a few bucks so you won't lose out when you sell your 43. Good luck!


----------



## Bear1845

6000!


----------



## aiwallace4

2000









Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller

Loving my AR more everytime I wear it


----------



## BhavikLDN

Hi All,

New to the forum. Monza for me:


----------



## aiwallace4

KogKiller said:


> Loving my AR more everytime I wear it


Which one is that? Calibre 5? Ceramic bezel?

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

BhavikLDN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum. Monza for me:


Very nice! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KogKiller

Yes. You are correct!


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Aarif said:


> Hi Guys. Need advice. New to the forum and purchased my first Tag 3 months ago, however I'm beginning to doubt the case size which I settled with. Please let me know if the 43mm is ok for me or should I sell (loose money) and purchase a 41mm?


I have flat, wide wrists and have been used to wearing 43/45mm watches. I tried the 43mm and the 41mm Aquaracer 300m quartz and I a so pleased I went with the smaller size. The fact that you have doubts, shows that you will not be satisfied with your 43mm. It's only money, sell the 43 and buy he 41mm  
You have t have a good feeling about your watch.


----------



## prinzaugsburg

41mm on 71/2 inch wrist.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

watchdaddy1 said:


> Does made by Heuer count....
> 
> _Tradition Stellaris ( PMH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial#'s still intact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


You don't see too many Sears & Roebuck movements. Too funny... nice snag! Probably ordered right from the catalog while sitting on the crapper! That is exactly what I would have been doing!


----------



## mnf67

Keaman said:


> My TAGHeuer HEUER really gets my juices flowing every time I wear it. Or just look at it!


I have this watch (my first Tag). Love how the dial changes depending on the angle of the light.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Here's mine


----------



## fastfras

Heuer 1000.


----------



## fastfras

mnf67 said:


> I have this watch (my first Tag). Love how the dial changes depending on the angle of the light.


My favourite watch that's currently in the lineup.


----------



## Michael Day

Can you ever tire of this view?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gossler

TAG Carrera Calibre 1


----------



## missalaire




----------



## mnf67

Early 90s Monza reissue.


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer on Heurville


----------



## sammers

Hi folks, today is the first time I've popped my head into this forum - reason being this beauty I just picked up! Any other Camaro owners out there? Cheers and have a great Monday.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Orangecurrent

sammers said:


> Hi folks, today is the first time I've popped my head into this forum - reason being this beauty I just picked up! Any other Camaro owners out there? Cheers and have a great Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Fantastic Camaro!!! Beautiful dial colouration (not too much, but just enough)...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Orangecurrent said:


> Fantastic Camaro!!! Beautiful dial colouration (not too much, but just enough)...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. I think the Monza reissue has a similar vibe:


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco...


----------



## Stevaroni

very nice camaro-



sammers said:


> Hi folks, today is the first time I've popped my head into this forum - reason being this beauty I just picked up! Any other Camaro owners out there? Cheers and have a great Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

beautiful watch-



BhavikLDN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum. Monza for me:
> 
> View attachment 13110651


----------



## sabba




----------



## s1gma

No. 36/100
View attachment 13149015


----------



## Stevaroni

black monaco...


----------



## Hizami_83

Autavia


----------



## KogKiller

My AR late at work


----------



## LovecK

I am blue today...


----------



## zee218

Join in the blue team.


----------



## Dhillon




----------



## King8888

KogKiller said:


> My AR late at work


Nice dial. I am planning to get 1 aquaracer.


----------



## King8888

KogKiller said:


> My AR late at work


Nice dial. I am planning to get 1 aquaracer.


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco...


----------



## Sapphire44

Just received from wife 5/27 and never want to take it off : )


----------



## Tifoso

Not worn today, but I love the size and vintage look of my Carrera Calibre 18 Chrono -- one of my absolute favorites....


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## Eingram141

Off to the farmer’s market


----------



## cuthbert

Old but trusty.


----------



## Real Artman

Formula 1 (WAZ1110.FT8023)


----------



## zee218

The blue dreamer =P


----------



## Michael Day

One out of the box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on ToxicNATO "Royal"


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on ToxicNATO "Royal"


----------



## LovecK

Today Monaco


----------



## Tifoso

Another "updated" vintage Heuer (something they do exceptionally well) - Monza


----------



## Tifoso

Not sure why that extra image is in there and not sure how to remove it....sorry!


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco....


----------



## fahad-imtiaz

Not yet wearing but planing to buy. Carrera Cal 1887.. opinion on size on my wrist plz anyone


----------



## Tifoso

Stevaroni said:


> blue monaco....


Beautiful -- love the rubber strap too....


----------



## Tifoso

Stevaroni said:


> blue monaco....


Beautiful -- love the rubber strap too....


----------



## mnf67

Calibre 6 Carrera:


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Stevaroni

Tifoso said:


> Beautiful -- love the rubber strap too....


thank you sir.


----------



## Stevaroni

Tifoso said:


> Beautiful -- love the rubber strap too....


thank you sir.

(did an automatic double post ?)


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Love my 300m quartz 40.5mm


----------



## deepsea03

1550SG on Diaboliq


----------



## deepsea03

1550SG on Diaboliq


----------



## CrazyCat

Carrera Calibre 8 GMT. Love the sunburst dial on this one:


----------



## mnf67

deepsea03 said:


> 1550SG on Diaboliq


I knew nothing about that watch till I saw your picture, and just did some research- very cool chrono.


----------



## KogKiller




----------



## Ard

I've been wearing the Aquaracer since April 29th or somewhere around then. I'll probably stick with it throughout the summer then change back to the Carrera.









When I change it's like getting a new watch


----------



## Hizami_83

Autavia 2017


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on Heuerville strap


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on Heuerville strap


----------



## SSingh1975

Daily "beater". The watch that ended my impulse buying spree..LOL.


----------



## mathguy




----------



## _HUMBOLDT_

First post just joined! Bought my first TAG yesterday. Love it!


----------



## peatnick

Link chrono summer solstice










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## FCharles




----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Gambba

deepsea03 said:


> Heuer Bund on Heuerville strap


My favourite tool watch of all. I should have bought a 1550 years ago before the prices jumped.

A Heuerville strap is just the cherry on the cake, I love my two.


----------



## celic

Why such hate with tag....


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## prinzaugsburg

Love my Aquracer 300m quartz 40.5mm


----------



## sabba




----------



## FloridaTime

My daily beater out for a boat day.


----------



## Orangecurrent

nsx_23 said:


>


Now that one is worth posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch

From Cleveland last night...


----------



## nsx_23

Orangecurrent said:


> Now that one is worth posting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Switched it to another strap now...


----------



## Orangecurrent

Gambba said:


> My favourite tool watch of all. I should have bought a 1550 years ago before the prices jumped.
> 
> A Heuerville strap is just the cherry on the cake, I love my two.


Amazing condition! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

nsx_23 said:


> Thanks mate. Switched it to another strap now...


Yes - perfect now!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward

My Tag Aquaracer Chrono, CAF1112 on leather from Christopher Ward......


----------



## GaryK30

Today, my new Formula 1 WAZ1110.FT8023.


----------



## RolexWrist

My Carrera is with me on my holidays 😉


----------



## FloridaTime

Getting ready for the shotgun shot at the Billfish Tournament. Thought I should post it here also not just the Diver Forum.


----------



## Turando

_My new acquisition in a perfect combination, beach and a Tag formula 1!_


----------



## tissot99




----------



## gossler

Monaco Steve McQueen Calibre 12


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## clockyg

Love that shot! Nice.



gossler said:


> Monaco Steve McQueen Calibre 12


----------



## alrsv1




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Tifoso

Put my Monza on a flexible and lightweight summer band, an Erikas Originals Khaki MN Strap. Love the strap! It's hard to tell from the photos, but the tan color of the band perfectly matches the Monza's "antiqued" indices.

Before and after photos:


----------



## Batchelor22

Just picked this up, stored in a safe the past 5 years. Love the way it catches the light. A service and a new strap and it will be a regular wearer.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco...


----------



## J969

Blue blue blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smokinsteel1

Black black balck. 🙂


----------



## 8man

Carrera 3-Hander


----------



## icode

Monaco Steve McQueen edition


----------



## Stevaroni

black monaco...


----------



## Eingram141

The daily


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Bada Bing

The Carrera & AR both get a lot of wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Wore my Classic 2000 yesterday...


----------



## Houls

Wearing my CAY2112 with the Aquaracer FS6363 OEM strap I had my AD order for me. I think it looks great and it's perfect for summer time activities.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Hoq

CS3113


----------



## Clandestine-Camel




----------



## Bada Bing

This one today -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Silversurfer7

classic aquaracer


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Old piece keeping good time..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## Alfa2600

Hi all. First post so be gentle with me 🙂
Today I'm wearing my new Autavia (with leather strap) very pleased with it so far. Chose this over the Omega 57 co axial. Will post pic once I've worked how to do it.


----------



## signallinglink

Formula1 for relaxing weekend









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

Lazy Saturday


----------



## Alfa2600

Here it is 🙂


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Love the lume on my Caliber 5 WBD2111.BA0928.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today. Pictures don't do this beauty justice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getawheel

2000, 964.013


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mwayne5

F1 GMT









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Playing with this one 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

Ok! Can you all please now stop posting pics of your Tag heuer's.
I have never been a fan of the tag brand, but a couple of weeks ago bought the heuer Autavia. Now after looking at this post i really would like the Blue Blue Blue Careera and an aquaracer. Off to eBay now!


----------



## gossler

Carrera Calibre 1 LE


----------



## Black5

Put on my Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's today.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## JP71624

"2 Heuer 2" from the '40s. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Every day since March 12th









My Carrera is stored safely inside my Wolf winder's watch storage section. The Aquaracer is not gaining or losing time at all not even after months of use. I can't take it off.


----------



## Bada Bing

Ard said:


> Every day since March 12th
> 
> View attachment 13416695
> 
> 
> My Carrera is stored safely inside my Wolf winder's watch storage section. The Aquaracer is not gaining or losing time at all not even after months of use. I can't take it off.


I'm very similar, my AR (Cal 5) is near perfect in regards to keeping time.

I just swapped out the bracelet on my Carrera for a sharkskin band, trying to break it in at the mo whilst I send my metal bracelet off for a polish.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mnf67

Monza reissue for Monday:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FCharles

*Carrera Calibre 1887*


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## janiboi

My first Tag and totally worth it!
This watch is just amazing.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

janiboi said:


> My first Tag and totally worth it!
> This watch is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been debating which TAG Chrono to add to my TAG collection. I think you just found it for me.


----------



## pepepatryk

My little Smurf and Tag


----------



## janiboi

mannal said:


> I have been debating which TAG Chrono to add to my TAG collection. I think you just found it for me.


Great to help fellow WUS -members out.
You should go for it, since this telemeter 18 is just great!
I really like my Sinn 356 copper, but this watch is just something special.


----------



## janiboi

sorry guys, a double post


----------



## DRK1992

This thread is making me miss my tag heuer I sold it long ago . regret it now 









steinhart ocean one premium blue,sector 600,invicta pro diver #4512


----------



## mannal

janiboi said:


> Great to help fellow WUS -members out.
> You should go for it, since this telemeter 18 is just great!
> I really like my Sinn 356 copper, but this watch is just something special.


I just read: https://www.calibre11.com/hands-on-review-2015-heuer-carrera-calibre-18-telemeter/

Adding this guy to my "opportunity meets preparedness" list.


----------



## janiboi

mannal said:


> I just read: https://www.calibre11.com/hands-on-review-2015-heuer-carrera-calibre-18-telemeter/
> 
> Adding this guy to my "opportunity meets preparedness" list.


Of course there is a lot of reviews circulating around, but still this watch is a beaty


----------



## gossler

Tag Heuer Monaco cal 12


----------



## ap1984

I am wearing my first Heuer, Blue Dreamer Limited Calibre 18.


----------



## Turpinr

janiboi said:


> My first Tag and totally worth it!
> This watch is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's stunning!


----------



## JBenO

The first watch I bought with my own money, a decade ago by this time.


----------



## wkw

My one and only twin time










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Carrera Monaco Grand Prix LE Calibre 16









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Henrik A

Just got this today, an just love it!









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Greenguykris

Taking it back to the 90's


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## WichitaViajero

Aquaracer 300


----------



## Lex_Lugga

Original 1887 v2 minimalist dial


----------



## villagio

Maybe for the last time - returning my Monza due to a fault not being fixed satisfactorily. Note the wonky chrono hand? I'm quite sad, despite the hassle and less than great opinion of Tag's customer service I still love the watch.


----------



## villagio




----------



## peenoise




----------



## Turpinr

This when i get home


----------



## Dreamnine

I wear both a Monaco and a Carrera. The two watches are so different in style, colour and looks that it's hard to tell they're from the same brand. The Monaco is a calibre 12; the Carrera a calibre 5. I only got the Carrera 4 days ago. The Monaco was £3958 and the Carrera £1700 (with £500 discount). I probably overpaid but was glad to buy from an AD rather than the grey market.


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday


----------



## wkw

My one and only TG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

6000. I dig the two tone.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Bahn112

View attachment 13523841


----------



## dw3107

Limited ed autavia for watches of Switzerland in Australia


----------



## jaythedreamer

Monaco Gulf 2018 50th Anniv Edition


----------



## WatchObsession

Monaco Gulf for today


----------



## beencollectingsince

Formula 1


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## Gray_Panther

Spa day


----------



## Gray_Panther

Spa day


----------



## mannal

Wore this guy today.


----------



## cockroach96

Carrera 300SLR today.


----------



## Orange_GT3

cockroach96 said:


> Carrera 300SLR today.


The best!


----------



## Black5

MGP LE











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Greenguykris

2000


----------



## Geodash1908

I am still into the old style aquaracer - Bourne Identity.


----------



## Geodash1908

Another shot


----------



## cockroach96

Saturday blues.


----------



## cockroach96

210 Monday.


----------



## gossler

Carrera Calibre 36 Flyback


----------



## rickpal14

Picked something with a little orange for Halloween!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire

Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT, came with new upgraded clasp


----------



## cajun1970

Looking back fondly on the 90's...


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Geodash1908 said:


> I am still into the old style aquaracer - Bourne Identity.
> View attachment 13573983


I know the feeling.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## cab0154

A somewhat old one


----------



## Orangecurrent

cab0154 said:


> An old one


Can't see the image...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96




----------



## peatnick

6000 circa 1999


----------



## Bear1845

Heuer 973.006 2000 series


----------



## MuckyMark

Back from its third service in as many years. This one not covered by warranty. Let's hope third times the charm..


----------



## pepepatryk

MuckyMark said:


> Back from its third service in as many years. This one not covered by warranty. Let's hope third times the charm..


Realy? Whats happened?


----------



## Bear1845

This one again. So thin it fits under my sleeve with ease.


----------



## MuckyMark

pepepatryk said:


> Realy? Whats happened?


Problems in the winding mechanism. First two times it was really stiff, this time it was "skipping". Probably not the correct term but it would wind OK for a few rotations then feel real loose.


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco...


----------



## Lenix38

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## imagwai




----------



## pepepatryk

MuckyMark said:


> Problems in the winding mechanism. First two times it was really stiff, this time it was "skipping". Probably not the correct term but it would wind OK for a few rotations then feel real loose.


Sorry to hear  All best this time


----------



## JohnS.

Felt like a Tag day


----------



## Gatier




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## klenboy

My first automatic watch! Got it 4 years ago and still great!


----------



## jlczl

Aquaracer on Barton blue gray leather strap.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Aquaracer 300M


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Bear1845

My old 6000. Love it.


----------



## rogerfromco

My first Tag Heuer


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

This one again


----------



## cajun1970

Been enjoying these old quartz Tag's. 1st Gen Aquaracer with the old logo...


----------



## sammers

Time for the Camaro to shine









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## gossler

Carrera Calibre 1


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## Bear1845

972.606


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathen

My red Formula 1









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

My newest acquisition.










In good company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Not TAG Heuer this time. My bad. I’m just pumped about this one but not wearing it until Spring 2019. Just wanted to post it here for y’all. Variety!


----------



## Jpstepancic

Bear1845 said:


> Not TAG Heuer this time. My bad. I'm just pumped about this one but not wearing it until Spring 2019. Just wanted to post it here for y'all. Variety!


i love the seawolf. I'm trying to track down the black dial with the vibrant green bezel. ugh love that one.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Bear1845 said:


> Not TAG Heuer this time. My bad. I'm just pumped about this one but not wearing it until Spring 2019. Just wanted to post it here for y'all. Variety!


i love the seawolf. I'm trying to track down the black dial with the vibrant green bezel. ugh love that one.


----------



## jaykim

Aquaracer WAB1110 today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Went with a bit of a Black and Red theme today.
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix on aftermarket leather.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmally

Aquagraph CN211A


----------



## ataripower

Picked on of these up the other day. Still deciding whether I like it &#55357;&#56833;. Takes me a couple of weeks usually

2018-12-18 19.30.04 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Crabtree

Autavia day...


----------



## Orangecurrent

Crabtree said:


> Autavia day...
> View attachment 13730267


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Carrera + Beach











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## WichitaViajero

My Aquaracer 300m


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## V-Twin

It's 25 December, Merry Christmas to Tag Heuer owners.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin

Silver bells.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin

Snowman ⛄








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmillar

I've got my CAS2111 heritage Calibre 16 on today


----------



## Eingram141

Another Christmas for this one. That must make about 38 or 39 now.


----------



## JP.

Aquaracer rules!


----------



## Ard

Every day since March 20 of 2018, I'm going for a solid year then I'll start my Carrera


----------



## Orangecurrent

All original...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avusblue




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Bear1845

6000. Slim stuff


----------



## Eingram141

Thick case night diver with some great aging on it.


----------



## v8chrono

My new CV2A1V Carrera


----------



## Black5

JP. said:


> Aquaracer rules!


Brilliant photograph!
Well done.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Champb1985

Giving the Carrera some wrist time.


----------



## MustangMike

My new casual Tag arrived today. Super light and comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

After nearly 6 months back from service.
Today a new strap,and than re-start in the second life.


----------



## Orangecurrent

5277 said:


> After nearly 6 months back from service.
> Today a new strap,and than re-start in the second life.
> View attachment 13794631
> 
> View attachment 13794635
> 
> View attachment 13794637


That's a keeper!! Good things come to those who wait!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

TAG Heuer 6000


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M


----------



## Ard

WichitaViajero said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M


That looks so nice.

I wear this always;


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ataripower

2019-01-12 11.16.04 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## avusblue




----------



## Gray_Panther

On Mission Space at Disneyworld!!


----------



## the.hatter




----------



## Orangecurrent

imagwai said:


> View attachment 13644697


Wow. Great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Working the grill tonight. Great tool for timing while cooking food!


----------



## ctarshus

The ref. 3006 for me today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## davekalp

Newest pick up! A little Tag Heuer Aquaracer. My first ever "timepiece" was one of these on rubber strap. Nice entry-level piece for sure!


----------



## davekalp

.


----------



## davekalp

One of my favorite Tag's! Definitely need to pick one up sometime


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My two TAG's...


----------



## letmein

With a new suit!


----------



## TomMullen

New member here with my new TAG Aquaracer quartz. I enjoyed browsing this thread when deciding on my purchase, thanks!


----------



## Turpinr

TomMullen said:


> New member here with my new TAG Aquaracer quartz. I enjoyed browsing this thread when deciding on my purchase, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13851303


That's very very handsome!!


----------



## TomMullen

Turpinr said:


> That's very very handsome!!


Thanks for the complement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DontBlinkWRX

Formula 1 today


----------



## jaykim

Wan2110









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

It'll be this one later. 2008 Formula 1 alarm


----------



## wschertz

Aquaracer today (and most days anymore).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

7750 today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alleged

CS3113 on a Bulang & Sons stained Newman strap
View attachment 13863709


----------



## sabba




----------



## MGouin

Formula 1 Gulf


----------



## chin9_ie

Heuer Monaco


----------



## Stevaroni

blue monaco...


----------



## Ard

I'll always click on those Monaco's, they are the only watch I still want. I have a black Aquaracer and the opaline dial Carrera, if I had a blue Monaco it would be great.

Keep em coming


----------



## gossler

Stevaroni said:


> blue monaco...


I love when the light hits it just right! That blue!!


----------



## jlatassa

5277 said:


> After nearly 6 months back from service.
> Today a new strap,and than re-start in the second life.
> View attachment 13794631
> 
> View attachment 13794635
> 
> View attachment 13794637


Very nice!


----------



## 5277

@jlatassa
Thank you

Today my replica in new condition ;o)


----------



## Olyeller68

Monaco!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## oso2276

Just got this Aquagraph
I'm a happy camper









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Much nicer in the daylight









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa

My favorite piece!


----------



## Houls




----------



## Ard

Wow, I like that Link, what year is that?

Me? same watch every day since last March...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..









Just three more weeks and it's been every day for a year


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## Houls

Ard said:


> Wow, I like that Link, what year is that?
> 
> Me? same watch every day since last March...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 13917959
> 
> 
> Just three more weeks and it's been every day for a year


It's the current model Link Calibre 5. I just picked it up yesterday. Cushion case and beautifully designed bracelet. Very comfortable.


----------



## Edinjo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

CG1120











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## chippyboy

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

My Aquagraph and his amigos
A gang of central minutes chronos









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

chin9_ie said:


> View attachment 13924641


I wore mine yesterday. It's such an amazing watch! Doesn't seem to get the credibility I think it deserves.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

My wee 2000 this morning, Aquaracer later


----------



## chin9_ie

JonS1967 said:


> I wore mine yesterday. It's such an amazing watch! Doesn't seem to get the credibility I think it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Monaco is a beatiful watch indeed,..
i own rolex submariner and daytona..
is it weird that i actually love my Heuer Monaco calibre 11 the most?.. 
i wear it most often as well..

I juz love the looks of it.. such a classy watch in my opinion, thick sapphire glass is juz sexy...

definitely WORTH the money..


----------



## ataripower

Picked this up just this week. Loving it

2019-03-01 12.38.36 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## sleslie

Haven't worn my Kirium for quite awhile. Still loving it.


----------



## Black5

Still wearing this SEL Chronograph CG1120











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## TomMullen

Turpinr said:


> My wee 2000 this morning, Aquaracer later


Love the steel bezel Aquaracer. I have the quartz version. Classic Tag echoes the old professional range. Very thin for a dive watch too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsdriver

Love the lume on my 'racer...


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

New strap on my CAY2112


----------



## TomMullen

Houls said:


> New strap on my CAY2112


That looks nice. How does it compare to the bracelet for comfort? Is it fully adjustable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

TomMullen said:


> That looks nice. How does it compare to the bracelet for comfort? Is it fully adjustable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love it. It's so much more comfortable than the bracelet just due to the reduction in weight alone. Yes on adjustability there are no holes in the strap so you just slide the length along the deployant until you find your sweet spot. I paid $140 for the strap (FT6150) and I already had the clasp (FC5062) from a previous strap purchase. I've always preferred a bracelet but now my eyes have been opened to the sporty / luxury / comfort of the rubber deployant set up.


----------



## nick10

I am wearing the latest arrival in my collection, the Tag Heuer Super Professional:








PS: I have read that this watch has either the eta 2892 or the eta 2824 movement. Is any way to tell(without opening the watch) which movement has my watch;


----------



## maximalek

aquaracer 300m quartz


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## Dougiebaby

View attachment 13968459


View attachment 13968461


View attachment 13968463


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Edinjo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

yankeexpress said:


>


Is that a Dan Henry?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Gray_Panther

Wore my F1 chrono the entire time I was constructing my fireplace with my father. Grout falls on the face on the last day!

Finished project (still need to stain the stone):


----------



## atlbbqguy

Gray_Panther said:


> Wore my F1 chrono the entire time I was constructing my fireplace with my father. Grout falls on the face on the last day!
> 
> Finished project (still need to stain the stone):


That looks great (the fireplace, not the grout on the watch).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

„Més que un club"


----------



## Anders_Flint

Wanted a nice tough Quartz movement watch to wear for work, love these old "night diver" 1000s. Strictly speaking, its a 980.113b from around 1989/90.









And a quick lume shot, just because...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Black5

Gray_Panther said:


> Wore my F1 chrono the entire time I was constructing my fireplace with my father. Grout falls on the face on the last day!
> 
> Finished project (still need to stain the stone):


That'll buff out...

The fireplace looks great!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Semper Jeep

Anders_Flint said:


> Wanted a nice tough Quartz movement watch to wear for work, love these old "night diver" 1000s. Strictly speaking, its a 980.113b from around 1989/90.
> 
> View attachment 13981057
> 
> 
> And a quick lume shot, just because...
> View attachment 13981097


Looks great! I've got my Night Diver on today too.


----------



## Orangecurrent

Vintage Autavia w/ Cal. 12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

At work with my Carrera Calibre 1. I love this unpopular model.


----------



## mattya56

Autavia Cup on B&R Vintage Cognac. It's a 22mm band but is very pliable and easy to use with this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarek307

Monaco Gulf


----------



## Vioviv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

Carrera today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

Vioviv said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

mattya56 said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey - it's an Erika's Original 21mm. I've ordered a traditional rally strap from Heuerville, so it's a temporary solution but one I recommend highly.


----------



## Edinjo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

Vioviv said:


> Hey - it's an Erika's Original 21mm. I've ordered a traditional rally strap from Heuerville, so it's a temporary solution but one I recommend highly.
> 
> View attachment 14024385


Nice! That color looks great with yours.

I have two EOs but they are 22mm and get used on my Tudor Black Bay. They'd probably fit on the Autavia but they have the color strip and it might look too busy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarek307

Carrera Calibre 5 - Simple & elegant IMO


----------



## MustangMike

Tarek307 said:


> Carrera Calibre 5 - Simple & elegant IMO


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

My Helson skindiver is my usual daily as I want my THs to stay as nice as possible but this is an easy one to get use to for everyday use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinjo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

I have yet to see another of these C.O.S.C. Certified Aquaracer Calibre 16s in the wild. Unfortunately the photo did not pick up on the dial's detail. Anyone else have one of these?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orange_GT3

Izzy_Does_It said:


> I have yet to see another of these C.O.S.C. Certified Aquaracer Calibre 16s in the wild. Unfortunately the photo did not pick up on the dial's detail. Anyone else have one of these?


What model number is that, please?


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Orange_GT3 said:


> What model number is that, please?


If I'm not mistaken: CAF5010.BA0815. I guessing that it's long been out of production.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orange_GT3

Izzy_Does_It said:


> If I'm not mistaken: CAF5010.BA0815.


Thank you.



Izzy_Does_It said:


> I guessing that it's long been out of production.


No doubt, but I am just interested.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No doubt, but I am just interested.


You're welcome. Not only is this a rare bird but it's in pristine condition. I'll try posting a photo that better captures the detail on the dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ike-k

Pre-Viceroy Autavia 1163, love it.


----------



## ike-k

DP, again.. WUS's forum software is really confusing.


----------



## Ard

I changed back to the elegant Carrera in March after wearing my Aquaracer for a solid year.



It's actually much more attractive than that poorly lit photo would suggest.



It has the opaline dial and the case sides are brushed with the bezel and tops of the lugs polished. Anyone who owns the new Carrera model knows the bracelet is top grade too. I also have the alligator strap for it when I want a new look I change things up.


----------



## Tarek307

And today a new addition to my sudden addiction..rocking a twin time i bought here off the forums. Great watch, very elegant and i love the size. I actually almost bought an Autavia Heuer 02 last night off a local guy, went and tried it on and it was just WAAAAAAAY too big for my liking..i thought the Monaco was big, the Autavia made the monaco look small.


----------



## Rledwards25

Aquaracer









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarek307

Porsche 917 Gulf / Heuer Monaco Gulf at the Peterson Museum today.


----------



## yankeexpress

Tarek307 said:


> Porsche 917 Gulf / Heuer Monaco Gulf at the Peterson Museum today.


Hot watch! Totally insane Hot Wheels!


----------



## yankeexpress

Dp


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

1992 2000 Professional Automatic.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Orangecurrent said:


> Vintage Autavia w/ Cal. 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic...


----------



## ike-k

1163 Pre-Viceroy yet again.


----------



## ike-k

Probably my 100th DP...


----------



## Dougiebaby

My new (6 day old) Monaco  on a blue rally strap. Love it and its my most comfortable watch.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

From the other day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Beautiful! Next time I am at my local jeweler I will have to get a pic of his Carrera calibre 16 Ambassador edition...It is a stunner!


----------



## Tarek307

Newly acquired 1970's Montreal (Day/Date in German) , love it!


----------



## bdev

Oldie but goodie........A circa 1999 series 2000 sport. I tightened up those end links after I took the pic.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Monaco  on blue rally strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I think everyone should own at least one Tourbillon...


----------



## Black5

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I think everyone should own at least one Tourbillon...


Great idea.
I'll pm you my postal address to send one over...

Lovely watch by the way.

Here is my Calibre 16 Carrera Monaco GP Limited Edition.
Been keeping pretty good time recently...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Ard

On the bracelet today not the Alligator and running like a HAQ watch. It's my Datejust


----------



## Zelig

Autavia back on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

I have been wearing this for the past couple weeks. Feels like an old friend you never tire of.


----------



## Pedronev85

My newly acquired Monaco 69...

Absolutely love it!!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mannal

Today I am wearing an old friend. This was a gift from my wife, and as you can see from the wear, a timepiece I wore regularly. I'm thinking about having my guy do a light buff.


----------



## parman

Sorry I'm not actually wearing my Tag. I was just experimenting with uploading a pic for the first time


----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Basic black


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## yessir69

24 years and going strong.


----------



## yessir69

So FedEx just stopped by...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Dougiebaby

Monaco  today ... a really nice watch!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

Tried on a couple of Tag's while in town. Both look like they wear bigger in the pictures than in person. First time I'd actually gone into an AD to try something on. Service was great.

Both definitely wear big but not as big as I thought. Monza feels great, LOVE the all black, but dial is a bit more reflective than I thought it'd be. Both straps so comfortable and like the clasp. Sales said it was their last Monaco (suuure) because there is a new model coming out for the 50th? I'd read about the limited editions but don't know if there's a new non-limited coming out?

If I had to choose between them it'd probably be the Monaco but Monza closer in calculations than I thought.

Doubt I'd wear either as an every day watch but would be amazing as a change-up casual option. Wrist 6.8.


----------



## sprint

Wak2110










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Just home from a trip to the spa and IMO looking good for 40!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstrooper

My new treasure


----------



## Sunstrooper

Sorry for the double post


----------



## CrazyCat

Carrera Calibre 8 GMT - WAR5011.BA0723:


----------



## DripCassanova

Carrera Twin time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Monaco  with vintage inspired brown rally strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john9963

Wearing the watch that started my collection today


----------



## hchj

My outfit and my Aquaracer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

When i bought this in 2008 i thought it looked huge


----------



## Bear1845

I have always really liked the Monaco and a couple of other models but the 6000 series has always been #1 for me. They came out when I was in high school and I got one as graduation present after college and I was hooked. Still am. I have the two-tone white dial also.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Aquaracer 300M


----------



## rickpal14

On the Mississippi in New Orleans!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

I love my Monaco 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

My Cal 36 Flyback


----------



## MGouin




----------



## Jpstepancic

One last wrist shot before it's off to the new owner. I'm gonna regret this one.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Getting in some old school lap timer fun at the GP du Canada



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

Jpstepancic said:


> One last wrist shot before it's off to the new owner. I'm gonna regret this one.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Autavia with this colorway has always been great on the dial, nice watch!


----------



## Turpinr

rickpal14 said:


> On the Mississippi in New Orleans!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw one of those with the lume all lit up, made the face look light blue. It looked stunning


----------



## Turpinr

11 years old this month


----------



## Turpinr

The weather is miserable so reduced to having a drink


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Opettaja

Just swapped my LLD never really bonded with it) for this and loving it. Been almost a week and haven't taken it off


----------



## pepepatryk

Opettaja said:


> Just swapped my LLD never really bonded with it) for this and loving it. Been almost a week and haven't taken it off
> View attachment 14222685


Nice TAG and nice avatar


----------



## Dougiebaby

Spanky Me & F1 Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## cepick

Aquaracer Calibre 5 Way211A


----------



## ctarshus

Streaming Radio Le Mans and enjoying a sunny afternoon, have a great weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrflo

Aquaracer


----------



## Dougiebaby

Rooting Alonso for a LeMans victory!

Wearing my "car watch" with new red rally strap...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Recently picked up this 1995 vintage 4000. It's a cracker in really good condition 











Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## dece33

New beauty


----------



## gary4421944

Here's mine....


----------



## Time In

Bought this today !
Super Pro w/complete leather pouch. 
Unworn till....now !


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@Time In - congrats! Very cool watch, and bonus to get one with the Heuer logo as well!


----------



## gr8sw

early 1133G Monaco


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Orangecurrent

gr8sw said:


> early 1133G Monaco
> 
> View attachment 14253287


Love the G!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

New arrival.

View attachment DSC_6369.jpg


----------



## sager




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TudorGstaad

Wow, didn't know this group was already around I made one of my own but now I know this one is here ! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TudorGstaad

980.013B and the 980.613N

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TudorGstaad

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## MGouin




----------



## Dougiebaby

Love my Monaco 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Aquagraph today.


----------



## MuckyMark

Aquaracer


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tarek307

Circa 1970s Heuer Montreal (German Date)


----------



## Black5

It's been a while since I've worn this so brought it back into rotation today.
Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MidnightBeggar

1981 Heuer Pasadena...one of the last, cool, Heuer models...


----------



## Ew322538

Been wearing this non stop since picking it up earlier this year. It’s started an obsession for sure.


----------



## oskarduke

Regards from Brazil









Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tarek307

Twin-time (but selling her soon)


----------



## Tarek307

Calibre 5


----------



## SSingh1975

Still in honeymoon.


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## MGouin

Went old school today...


----------



## ataripower

All black today

IMG_20190713_143401 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## MrZeke

Tag link on a brown leather strap.


----------



## adamz28

ataripower said:


> All black today
> 
> IMG_20190713_143401 by ataripower, on Flickr


Very cool watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john9963

I am wearing my Carrera 1887 today. It's amazing how much light it catches.


----------



## Ew322538

Took my AR down to the ocean today!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Stevaroni

monaco..


----------



## Tarek307

Got the Montreal on a new strap.. (usually don't wear it on Tuesdays as German date says "DIE"


----------



## tissot99




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Out for a drive with my Classic 2000.


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## adamz28

Stevaroni said:


> monaco...


Classic!


----------



## Olyeller68

Went to Vegas this weekend. Stopped by the Tag boutique in Caesar's Forum Shops and somehow this followed me home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Olyeller68 said:


> Went to Vegas this weekend. Stopped by the Tag boutique in Caesar's Forum Shops and somehow this followed me home
> 
> View attachment 14347969
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a stunning watch!

I was seriously considering adding that GMT to my collection. Interestingly, I went to my AD to (hopefully) see it. They did not have it but he offered me this GMT. I was not expecting to purchase something like this, but I did.

I would love to see more wrist shots from different angles of your GMT.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Dougiebaby said:


> That is a stunning watch!
> 
> I was seriously considering adding that GMT to my collection. Interestingly, I went to my AD to (hopefully) see it. They did not have it but he offered me this GMT. I was not expecting to purchase something like this, but I did.
> 
> I would love to see more wrist shots from different angles of your GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here you go.










I wasn't planning on picking this up, but once I tried it on I was done and resistance was futile.

I will say your Batman Rolex is a beautiful piece. That touch of blue is just perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Olyeller68 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning on picking this up, but once I tried it on I was done and resistance was futile.
> 
> I will say your Batman Rolex is a beautiful piece. That touch of blue is just perfect!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ... the pics are beautiful!

I had no intentions of spending so much for the Batman but market prices are $7-9,000 over MSRP, so I had to buy it when presented the opportunity. Of course, now I baby it  instead of wearing & enjoying it.

Who knows, that AQ GMT may end up on my wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neons

Monza caliber 36 (Zenith El Primero movement)


----------



## t.serban

Formula 1 Gulf Special Edition


----------



## Sunstrooper




----------



## gossler

Taking my 13 year old Carrera and12 year old Z4M for a ride today!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

neons said:


> View attachment 14351095
> 
> 
> Monza caliber 36 (Zenith El Primero movement)


Beautiful case.....and dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni

blue on blue...


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vestergaard-DK

Maurice Lacroix Pontos Date Full Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Vestergaard-DK said:


> Maurice Lacroix Pontos Date Full Black
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Tag Heuer?


----------



## Vestergaard-DK

gossler said:


> Nice Tag Heuer?


Hahaha totally forgot which group I was in. 
But in a week I can post my Monaco in this group. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa

Olyeller68 said:


> Went to Vegas this weekend. Stopped by the Tag boutique in Caesar's Forum Shops and somehow this followed me home
> 
> View attachment 14347969
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice pickup!


----------



## neons

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Beautiful case.....and dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you  It has a guilloche dial but the pattern is not very visible in that lighting.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## adamz28

Stevaroni said:


> blue on blue...


Great shot.


----------



## adamz28

neons said:


> View attachment 14351095
> 
> 
> Monza caliber 36 (Zenith El Primero movement)


Never knew about this one. Very cool.


----------



## adamz28

Just got this one back from service. Missed this guy quite a bit.


----------



## Zelig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## andyk8




----------



## jjspyder




----------



## MGouin

F1 Gulf with ‘06 and ‘20 Ford GTs


----------



## jamesbiz

don't see this one very often.


----------



## Vestergaard-DK

MGouin said:


> F1 Gulf with '06 and '20 Ford GTs


 Now that's what I call a combo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

adamz28 said:


> Great shot.


thank you.


----------



## Stevaroni

friday monaco...


----------



## john9963

I wore my Tag today to turn it in for warranty work. Unfortunately, it has been gaining upwards of 5 minutes in a week or so.


----------



## jamesbiz

john9963 said:


> I wore my Tag today to turn it in for warranty work. Unfortunately, it has been gaining upwards of 5 minutes in a week or so.


Ouch, Hit it really hard? Hopefully it's not water damage... That is a hell of a lot of time to be off.


----------



## john9963

jamesbiz said:


> Ouch, Hit it really hard? Hopefully it's not water damage... That is a hell of a lot of time to be off.


Never hit it hard and the only water it has been in was washing my hands. My only thought is it somehow got magnetized. Hopefully it gets fixed/adjusted under warranty.


----------



## Evil Minion

john9963 said:


> Never hit it hard and the only water it has been in was washing my hands. My only thought is it somehow got magnetized. Hopefully it gets fixed/adjusted under warranty.


Why not just buy a $15 demagnetizer off Amazon to try before sending it away to have god knows what done to it and parting with it for such a long time?


----------



## neons

Stevaroni said:


> friday monaco...


Is that the original band? Usually you see them on leather so it's great to spice it up once and a while.


----------



## Acey

Carrera cal 16


----------



## jamesbiz

john9963 said:


> Never hit it hard and the only water it has been in was washing my hands. My only thought is it somehow got magnetized. Hopefully it gets fixed/adjusted under warranty.


Are they screw down crowns? I'm used to older tags, and have lost track of current models. Trust me when I say, that if the crown isn't screwed down all the way, even washing your hands can be a problem. My dad is a 60 year watch maker and I've been dealing with watches for 20 years. I've seen it all. But hey, if Tag does the warranty work, then whatever. Tho it will take quite awhile... at least it will be free.


----------



## john9963

jamesbiz said:


> Are they screw down crowns? I'm used to older tags, and have lost track of current models. Trust me when I say, that if the crown isn't screwed down all the way, even washing your hands can be a problem. My dad is a 60 year watch maker and I've been dealing with watches for 20 years. I've seen it all. But hey, if Tag does the warranty work, then whatever. Tho it will take quite awhile... at least it will be free.


Thanks for the advise. Unfortunately, the newer tags do not have a screw down crown. I am hoping Tag gets it fixed under warranty. I am just curious what they find. I was quoted about 5 weeks for turn around which isn't bad. Plus, I will be out of town for most of that time anyway.


----------



## galliano

my nearest gas station


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

2000 Multigraph - nothing wrong with the display by the way, it's just the photo.


----------



## Stevaroni

neons said:


> Is that the original band? Usually you see them on leather so it's great to spice it up once and a while.


Yes it is - thanks


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Turpinr

Aquaracer WAY2112, handsome in blue.


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67

A rainy Monaco Monday.....


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Eggsy

New acquisition










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Last night I was waiting for my daughter's musical theatre performance to start at 7:30 pm. It was a great performance and I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Turpinr

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Last night I was waiting for my daughter's musical theatre performance to start at 7:30 pm. It was a great performance and I'm so proud of her!
> 
> View attachment 14433875


They're really solid little watches aren't they?
The winding mechanism on mine feels really well engineered and the sweeper hand lands well on the markers


----------



## TechGuyJ

Haven't worn this in almost 6 months. Still love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

My Monaco in Monaco 









































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Dougiebaby said:


> My Monaco in Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Outstanding!


----------



## Ard

Return of the Fanboy 

It's been on the Wolf winder for 6 months, gained a whole six minutes riding that thing. Now I'll wear it until I figure out what to change to in another few months, the Aquaracer is winding now....


----------



## Turpinr

Had this on earlier before setting off for work


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MGouin




----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## NTJW

Bang for your buck aquaracer quartz.

One of the ideal sizes for me at 39mm before they start bumping up to 41mm and 43mm...

No offense but I have always considered this to be a "poor man's Rolex Oyster perpetual 39mm".

Nothing shabby about the quality though, I love its simplistic layout, no nonsense, and silvery white dial..









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Formula 1 in black for 9/11🙏🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Dougiebaby

My Monaco with brown rally strap for fall...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

MGouin said:


> View attachment 14460467


any chance you can take a picture of the inside of the bracelet? The links, not the clasp.


----------



## MGouin

Just saw this...I will when I get home.


----------



## MGouin

Just picked this up from a Forum Member and I LOVE it.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## camaroz1985

MGouin said:


> View attachment 14466559
> 
> Just picked this up from a Forum Member and I LOVE it.


Nice back drop.


----------



## bhudrei

My silver/grey Monaco 2011 single year release.


----------



## Orange_GT3

bhudrei said:


> My silver/grey Monaco 2011 single year release.


Love it. As it happens, I was just looking at one of these on Chrono 24.


----------



## bhudrei

When i first saw it some time back, i thought the orange was over powering. However in flesh its very subtle orange. Its also nice that the silver/grey is more of silver than grey it gives sufficient contrast with the dark grey sub dials.


----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MGouin

jamesbiz said:


> any chance you can take a picture of the inside of the bracelet? The links, not the clasp.


----------



## Silly Monkey

Currently wearing


----------



## Akshayphal

Formula 1


----------



## FordHammie

Love my TAG (daily beater) & that  Eterna Kontiki...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hench_Explorer2

I had this Formula 1 since 2016 but had to let go... can someone enlighten me as to when the Formula 1 series will have a new designs?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

MGouin said:


> View attachment 14468065
> 
> 
> View attachment 14468067


Ugh, yeah. That's fake. sorry. The underside is supposed to be polished on the ceramic. And I'm assuming it also have split pins ( indicated by having arrows), rather than the pin and tubes these should have?


----------



## SSingh1975

Switched to nato strap recently and haven't looked back!


----------



## FordHammie

My fav beater ever!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Aquagraph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatier




----------



## stamsd




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Caliber 16!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer 1500


----------



## MarceloTheLion

TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 36 Flyback










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S.




----------



## tissot99




----------



## MGouin

Matching the Connected...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Wore it yesterday after switching it from rubber to bracelet


----------



## Ploprof928

Heuer Monaco 1970 and 2004 with vintage NSA-bracelet


----------



## AeroClocks

My 2000 Chronograph (model CK1110).

Bought in Hong Kong 25 years ago and still in daily use.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## kennethwashere




----------



## FordHammie

Good old reliable daily beater! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit

Brought my first love out of retirement for a spin today... Just don't wear it anymore but it was my "first watch" and we went through a lot together over many years so it will always be my favorite


----------



## deepsea03

Monza 40th


----------



## NTJW

Putting blue rubber on my blue aquaracer









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Brown shoes, belt, and rally strap. I LOVE this Monaco 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder




----------



## Tennieman

This is a gorgeous combo, I am hoping to buy the Cal 11 Monaco one day. Please enjoy this!


----------



## Tennieman

A great unique watch that nearly perfectly matches the mustang in the background. That is one great combo, enjoy them both!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Aquaracer Chrono!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Taking this one for a spin









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco

Purchased my first Tag, just delivered today...


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Aquaracer 300 Auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

JaseRicco said:


> Purchased my first Tag, just delivered today...
> 
> View attachment 14566385
> 
> 
> View attachment 14566383


where'd you get it?


----------



## afham07

Mine today.


----------



## MuckyMark

Aquaracer today









@JaseRicco congrats


----------



## Tennieman

Wow, I am really impressed by how good the aquaracer looks on the wrist. I am becoming a bigger and bigger fan of Tag Heuer everyday!


----------



## NTJW

Wednesday blues









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Smokinsteel1

Pulled out the old carrera today!


----------



## Smokinsteel1

Oops. Pic did not upload.


----------



## RhinestoneChow

Smokinsteel1 said:


> Oops. Pic did not upload.


I'm having issues with my pictures not showing as well.

Hopefully this one works of my Aquaracer:


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## scbond




----------



## Eingram141

Very early (3 digit serial) 844-1 Auto and very new C&B Chevron strap


----------



## jjspyder




----------



## Split-2nd

Low key TAG!


----------



## song31

Just
Got this from Radcliffe and couldn’t be happier


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Aquaracer 300 Auto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Twin Time for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstrooper




----------



## Scale

TH 1000 ref. 980.006L









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

2000 Quartz


----------



## Black5

Carrera 16 Monaco Grand Prix.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Aquaracer 300 Calibre 5 in B&L leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal




----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COPO

I bought my Carrera new in 1975.


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Turpinr

This one later, although the photo is an old one.


----------



## Scale

foxzone said:


> Is it Quartz or Mechanical?


It's a quartz version

Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

Background Heston Blumenthal...Fat Duck Cookbook....


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Twin Time Today (T3)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Ard

Same old watch, the only thing changing here is the climate.

When I do change I wear the white one


----------



## brandon\




----------



## TimeIsOnMySide

The Aquaracer.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## vee1rotate

I purchased this watch around 33 years ago as best as I can remember. At the time I barely could rub two nickels together but that didn't stop me from admiring this watch at the jewelry store. A few months went by and I saw a notice posted that the store was going out of business and everything was half off. I rushed down to the store and this watch was still there. I put enough coin together to grab this bargain. I wore this piece nearly every day for the next 26 years, and it shows it too. My financial situation improved over the intervening years and I was able to buy an Omega Speedmaster. Wore the Omega almost every day for the next 6 years. A couple of weeks ago I pulled out the old Tag and put this work horse back in rotation with the Speedy. Poor thing shows it years of service but I enjoy grabbing the Tag and wearing it on my way about town.
View attachment IMG_1774a.jpg


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Gray_Panther

Just sent off to Tag for service!


----------



## gossler

Cal36 Flyback!


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

My rotation watch last week for the whole work week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Monaco cal 11


----------



## Smokinsteel1

My LE grand carrera.
Deciding if I should let her go. Just don't wear her much. 😒


----------



## Eingram141

Some vintage wabi-sabi and a cafe


----------



## anonymousmoose

F1 - Fell in love with dial when I first saw it.


----------



## Cod Holliday

I really like this. Not familiar with Tag Heuer models. What year/model is this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Cod Holliday said:


> I really like this. Not familiar with Tag Heuer models. What year/model is this? Thanks in advance.


F1 Grand Dafe 
https://www.calibre11.com/wau1111-ba0858-2/

Also wears well on a rubber strap


----------



## foxzone

arvinsign_nyc said:


> My rotation watch last week for the whole work week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is nice.


----------



## foxzone

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Aquaracer 300 Calibre 5 in B&L leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same one. Also playing with different straps.


----------



## MacATag

A friend is selling a few Tag Heuer watches from his collection. He made me a deal on one that he has worn over the years, so the band and case are not perfect, but the crystal, and movement are spot on. He kept it serviced.

Formula 1 Indy 500 CAC111B.BA0850...


----------



## foxzone

Here is mine with a dark brown strap.


----------



## foxzone

How about it in black and white


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this today and got a very rare compliment (rare, because nobody ever notices my watches) to boot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## mattya56

brandon\ said:


>


Such a modern, sleek diver that always falls under the radar. The juxtaposition of that futuristic case with a nato strap is such a brilliant combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone

brandon\ said:


>


Love it. Looks great.


----------



## oso2276

For the last few days









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

MacATag said:


> A friend is selling a few Tag Heuer watches from his collection. He made me a deal on one that he has worn over the years, so the band and case are not perfect, but the crystal, and movement are spot on. He kept it serviced.
> 
> Formula 1 Indy 500 CAC111B.BA0850...


This is what you love to see. Obviously a very well built timepiece from Tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Last night I was waiting for my daughter's musical theatre performance to start at 7:30 pm. It was a great performance and I'm so proud of her!
> 
> View attachment 14433875


Do you have the model number for this watch ? I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

A few years ago I picked up a 4000 Series Automatic. I held onto it for a year or so but it did eventually get sold on ebay. I managed to probably break even on it. I often wondered what happened to it, is it still being worn, etc. 








Cut to a few weeks ago and I spotted another 4000 Automatic in an auction and thought, why not, if I miss it that much. I won the auction with quite a low bid and it has arrived this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

^ Nice strap combo.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Billionaire and founder of Mars candy wearing a Tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67




----------



## Orangecurrent

Carrera CV2014









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## Tagman1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## ChaseOne

Twin time...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Carrera Day Date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staind

Formula 1


----------



## staind

Formula 1
Double posted


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Ard

vee1rotate said:


> I purchased this watch around 33 years ago as best as I can remember. At the time I barely could rub two nickels together but that didn't stop me from admiring this watch at the jewelry store. A few months went by and I saw a notice posted that the store was going out of business and everything was half off. I rushed down to the store and this watch was still there. I put enough coin together to grab this bargain. I wore this piece nearly every day for the next 26 years, and it shows it too. My financial situation improved over the intervening years and I was able to buy an Omega Speedmaster. Wore the Omega almost every day for the next 6 years. A couple of weeks ago I pulled out the old Tag and put this work horse back in rotation with the Speedy. Poor thing shows it years of service but I enjoy grabbing the Tag and wearing it on my way about town.
> View attachment 14639077


I like to see these from long time owners. I was among those who ponied up $1895.00 for one of the original Link watches in the 90's. The watch still runs perfectly and my brother wears it every day. I wore it until 4 years ago when I gave it to him, honestly when you consider the age and the mileage they wear very well. Yours looks great!


----------



## addylo




----------



## addylo

My 16 yr old Tag, a wedding present from my lovely lady.

View attachment 14734373


View attachment 14734375


----------



## addylo

Sorry for the double post. Not sure how I did that.


----------



## 6speed

new strap


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Blue AR Caliber 16 Ceramic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

1000 Full Lume









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

Cowboy Bebop said:


> 1000 Full Lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I absolutely adore this watch


----------



## MacATag

Aquaracer CAF1111


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

Well its a Heuer without a Tag lol


----------



## mannal




----------



## watch1440

GOLDEN GIRL said:


> Well its a Heuer without a Tag lol


That is a wonderful watch


----------



## watch1440

GOLDEN GIRL said:


> Well its a Heuer without a Tag lol


That is a wonderful watch |>
Sorry for the double, can't delete :think:


----------



## Eric.S

Ard said:


> I like to see these from long time owners. I was among those who ponied up $1895.00 for one of the original Link watches in the 90's. The watch still runs perfectly and my brother wears it every day. I wore it until 4 years ago when I gave it to him, honestly when you consider the age and the mileage they wear very well. Yours looks great!


Got mine 12 years ago for around $3k at that time. Never serviced so far . Still running well at ~minus 4-5 spd. I know for Link the uniqueness is in the bracelet but I never liked bracelets in general, especially if it's steel that's heavy. Have changed to an aftermarket silicone strap about a year ago and love it so far. The lume is something to be desired tho.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Carrera Day Date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomtown

Just arrived and love it. Have a formula 1 and Aquaracer this just relegated them.


----------



## Irf

Monaco today. The strap has finally broken in and it sits central on the wrist rather than being pulled to the outer edge.


----------



## tas1911

Carrera JDM MOP


----------



## Eggsy

GOLDEN GIRL said:


> View attachment 14755841
> 
> 
> Well its a Heuer without a Tag lol


Awesome!

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## NTJW

Tag 01 43mm today









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

NTJW said:


> Tag 01 43mm today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I really really do not understand why my pics are always upside down lately. I made sure my photos are the correct orientation, even double checked my gallery.

Or does this forum not accept vertical/portrait images?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

NTJW said:


> I really really do not understand why my pics are always upside down lately. I made sure my photos are the correct orientation, even double checked my gallery.
> 
> Or does this forum not accept vertical/portrait images?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


It's something with the meta/exif data. The forum reads the orientation data from that and does what it does. There are apps for your phone and online tools to scrub/remove that data - which is good for privacy too!


----------



## foxzone

Eggsy said:


> Instagram: eggsy999


So cool. love this this panda face.


----------



## foxzone

Eggsy said:


> Instagram: eggsy999


So cool. love this this panda face.


----------



## foxzone

pepepatryk said:


> I absolutely adore this watch


I concur. White creates such a character in a diver.


----------



## foxzone

addylo said:


> Sorry for the double post. Not sure how I did that.


Don't worry about it. The webside does it sometimes. Happened to me as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## foxzone

Jay Hallsworth said:


> A few years ago I picked up a 4000 Series Automatic. I held onto it for a year or so but it did eventually get sold on ebay. I managed to probably break even on it. I often wondered what happened to it, is it still being worn, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to a few weeks ago and I spotted another 4000 Automatic in an auction and thought, why not, if I miss it that much. I won the auction with quite a low bid and it has arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking why this strap matches this watch so well. It has to be that white stripes match the face and otherwise color is kinda pale pastel. Great match.


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Eggsy

foxzone said:


> So cool. love this this panda face.


I agree. It's stunning.

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## catlike

I bought the Link today after waiting a while for the right discount level to kick in.









.....and I got a Tag Heuer pen thrown in as a bonus b-)


----------



## Airlyss

catlike said:


> I bought the Link today after waiting a while for the right discount level to kick in.
> 
> View attachment 14775637
> 
> 
> .....and I got a Tag Heuer pen thrown in as a bonus b-)
> 
> View attachment 14775639


Beauty, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## iChrono

neons said:


> View attachment 14351095
> 
> 
> Monza caliber 36 (Zenith El Primero movement)


Thats one very nice watch!


----------



## Irf

1887 bullhead today:


----------



## Black5

Carrera Day Date Chronograph...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## oso2276

Carrera









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Tag F1 Alarm


----------



## HMR170




----------



## scooby-wrx

Enjoying looking down and seeing this, love it!


----------



## mik_82

My decade old Tag, got it when I got my first corporate job...


----------



## mik_82

My decade old Tag, got it when I got my first corporate job...

View attachment 14804071


----------



## DavidKIT




----------



## Beastlytaco

Aquaracer for today. I’ve decided that it’s not really my style. Sweet watch just not for me.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Aquaracer. I recently received this as a birthday gift from my girlfriend and now I am going down the watch rabbit hole. This one is great for me as it is extremely versatile and will go with everything. I have worn it every day for about 40 days straight. It feels really good to have a nice watch on my wrist. The last watch I wore was, I think, in Iraq about 11-12 years ago and it was a tan digicam G-Shock!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

See, goes great with anything lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

usmc_k9_vet said:


> See, goes great with anything lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent pairing!

SF


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## remix_

Mint 1980s Vintage Tag Heuer 1000 professional (jumbo) 980.006 L - Stainless with Custom Sapphire Crystal, Oyster Bracelet and Rolex style GlideLock Deployment Clasp!


----------



## foxzone




----------



## foxzone

or with a leather strap. cannot decide.


----------



## borozgb

NOS Tag Heuer 844/5..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

Just picked this up and I'm really digging it.


----------



## WatchObsession

This under-rated beauty today


----------



## scooby-wrx

Day 1 of owning the CAZ2010. Feels great, just not a fan of the clasp on this one..


----------



## bigjaymofo

WatchObsession said:


> This under-rated beauty today
> 
> View attachment 14827995


Used to have one. It is an awesome watch.


----------



## Turpinr

foxzone said:


> View attachment 14811111


It'd be the bracelet for me 👍


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Orangecurrent

Heuer 73463 (cal. Val 7734)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67

Monaco Monday


----------



## remix_

I'm a huge black watch fan, but I've also grown quite fond of the vintage Heuer / Tag Heuer 1000 (professional) line.

I'm wearing a particularly neat one today.. A custom made Jumbo PVD Professional Diver - Tag Heuer never produced an all black PVD jumbo version of their legendary 1000 series. This custom was built with a 844 pvd jumbo case from a Chronosport (which is the exact same case that the Tag Jumbo models used), paired with a genuine Tag Heuer dial with the original tritium lume intact, a Tag Heuer case back, a brand new sapphire crystal and new bezel insert completed the build - Overall a one of a kind awesome custom piece that I'm in love with!


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## Gray_Panther

Gray_Panther said:


> Just sent off to Tag for service!


Tag did a great job servicing and even gave it a polishing for free which my father appreciated! He loves having it back on his wrist!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## remix_

Aquaracer 300 Caliber 16 Chronograph - (Black) Titanium carbide coated titanium case version!


----------



## DV8ED

not the most expensive offering but it's new to me and I really like it a lot as a daily wearer. My first NATO strap as well and its growing on meetups very quickly!


----------



## remix_

Felt like a link kind of day!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bounce

Been wearing this all week, took it off 10 mins ago for my Speedy.


----------



## tyreman




----------



## drockadam

TAG Heuer 2000 for me today!


----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3




----------



## Pimmsley

From earlier today


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remix_

Decided to wear a newly completed custom Jumbo Heuer Professional (24 Hour Dial Version) - They never made a PVD version of the monnin divers so I sourced a PVD case from a vintage zodiac red-dot (zodiac also used monnin to source their cases back then). New gaskets all around, new sapphire crystal, cathedral hands, a new tag crown, and a new leather deployment strap with white stitching. Overall an awesome and unique build!


----------



## jamesbiz

Pimmsley said:


> From earlier today
> 
> View attachment 14878133


ugh, that is such a clean looking watch.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## remix_

Decided to break out my vintage professional 980.026 (Thick Case) and try it on a gray suede band.. not sure how I feel about it on that band but wanted to show it off a bit. I got this watch in about as close to NOS (new old stock) as you get!


----------



## marcusjchid

Monaco CW2113, my favourite watch alongside my Milgauss GV









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olobstur

My only Tag...









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## remix_

Today I wore my 980.026 Mint Condition NOS Level Heuer Professional. I actually just decided to put it up for sale on the auction site but figured I'd enjoy one last day with it. (The last time I wore it I had it on a gray suede band - I've since put it back on it's original bracelet!)


----------



## marcusjchid

That is gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusjchid

Link diamond dot dial today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bremner1688

New addition


----------



## drockadam

TAG Heuer S/EL Chrono today!


----------



## marcusjchid

Rocking the Silverstone Fume 110.313









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusjchid

Heuer Autavia 11063v today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Orangecurrent

marcusjchid said:


> Heuer Autavia 11063v today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


[email protected]&s!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uluwatu06

Finally got myself a TH!


----------



## uluwatu06

Finally got myself a TH!


----------



## drockadam

TAG Heuer S/EL Chrono today!


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Just got this in trade!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Turpinr

Aquaracer today


----------



## Turpinr

MrZeke said:


> Just got this in trade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a cracker.Enjoy


----------



## Yeags01

Finally... a TAG on my wrist


----------



## Gray_Panther

That piece was awesome when I had it! Continue to enjoy it, it is a real eye catcher especially with the two tone bracelet!

I will have to own it again one day in the future!


----------



## Gray_Panther

That piece was awesome when I had it! Continue to enjoy it, it is a real eye catcher especially with the two tone bracelet!

I will have to own it again one day in the future!


----------



## Gray_Panther

scooby-wrx said:


> Enjoying looking down and seeing this, love it!
> 
> View attachment 14801103


That piece was awesome when I had it! Continue to enjoy it, it is a real eye catcher especially with the two tone bracelet!

I will have to own it again one day in the future!


----------



## Bear1845

Here's my Aquaracer on a grey strap.


----------



## casper461

I'm not wearing one


----------



## drockadam

TAG Heuer S/EL Chrono today!


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## MrZeke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King0424

My daily wearer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia

Aquaracer 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Edinjo

Aquaracer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merint

good morning from italy


----------



## AGarcia

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JS3

I think I'll go with this today.


----------



## Toddinut

Aquaracer for the win!


----------



## NewDorpNY

Derek Bell Autavia


----------



## Anthony Ranalli

Connected V3


----------



## NTJW

Putting my carrera heuer 01 skeleton on a translucent rubber strap today! Looks nifty!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## AGarcia

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rpboronat

Hi to all:

I send mine to you. It''s beautiful. At least, for me.

Greetings.









Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal




----------



## mannal




----------



## brandon\

Y E L L O W


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Partizan555

Tag Heuer Kirium WL5115 water resistant 200m


----------



## veblengoodco

Nice!


----------



## MRWISENHIMER




----------



## Wlover

Tag Kirium









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

mannal said:


> View attachment 15053029


11/10 for this one.It's a cracker


----------



## mannal

Turpinr said:


> 11/10 for this one.It's a cracker


Thank you. I was in Orlando and did some watch (window) shopping at the local mall. The manager at the TAG boutique was on his a game, even though he new I avoided paining retail for anything, he spent 30 mins covering the lineup. When I got home, I told my wife about the watch. She called the boutique and had them ship it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Love my Monaco 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carreravintageguy

marcusjchid said:


> Heuer Autavia 11063v today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


wow Beauty


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Irf

Tag Heuer Carrera today. IMO one of the best VFM watches available on the high street:
.








.
One of the few watches my mother purchased for me


----------



## drockadam

This one's for Senna today. RIP


----------



## Turpinr

Going to put this on today as it looks handsome in the sunshine


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## AGarcia




----------



## King0424

My one and only. 
Absolutely comfortable on the wrist. Always!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denwol

Been looking at the reflections all day!


----------



## spedmonkey

From yesterday - the lume on these new Aquaracers is so well done!


----------



## NTJW

Wearing this oldy 300 bucks Tag

Gonna get its hands fixed soon


----------



## ctarshus

It's the 3006 for me today










Happy Friday everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pedronev85

Aquagraph 2000 for me 









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Aquaracer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## sf16

Modded 980.006N










@mcnutwaffle Instagram


----------



## NewDorpNY

Autavia 1163mh


----------



## Anthony Ranalli

Calibre 1 Today.. On Rubber for the last time. New Aligator Strap coming later.


----------



## scooby-wrx

Haven't worn this in a while.. Almost forgot how vibrant the blue is in sunlight!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Carrera Cal. 16


----------



## ThaWatcher

The latest addition to the collection.


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## austex

Formula 1 Chrono!


----------



## scooby-wrx

F1 supervising the watchmaking. Seiko builds in the making.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

My favourite today - CAZ2012


----------



## Gavaldo

Beater


----------



## denwol

No need for words.....


----------



## DaveSignal




----------



## Gerry357

My favorite watch in the office, the Monaco Gulf.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## 67ViP

New Batman Aquaracer GMT...very nice piece.


----------



## Stan_101




----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## Irf

Bullhead:


----------



## P.C.

'made in France' 844 from around '79.


----------



## drockadam

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads!

Wearing my TAG Heuer S/EL Chrono that my Dad gave to me that sparked my watch obsession! My mother bought him it on their honeymoon in Bermuda.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Orange_GT3

Is that a strap from the latest Connected range?


----------



## cave diver

It's so hard to capture with pictures, but the dial from an angle has a warm ness in real life that REALLY looks like white gold - matches my patina'd white gold ring.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## Tagman1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion

Tagman1000 said:


> ...


What's the model number of this one?


----------



## Tagman1000

Evil Minion said:


> What's the model number of this one?


way2013.ba0927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horology_101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## crazyotterhound

Carrera Indy 500, just arrived today:










Will take a bit of getting used to as it's rather top heavy on the wrist, but liking it lots nonetheless.


----------



## kboyle

Always been a fan of two tone watches


----------



## AGarcia

Tag Heuer + Vespa vintage










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Been hitting the trails a lot lately. Never a bad day when it's nice outside and you're hiking in the PNW!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

A recent aquisition.


----------



## Tagman1000

Blue WAY201B. 43mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk

Have a great day!









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Horology_101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Horology_101 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol that's a very apt dial design for 2020


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jamesbiz

MuckyMark said:


>


People don't get to seem to get the H style bracelet for the aquaracer. I never understood why. It's different than the vast majority of bracelet styles on the market.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xInZax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

First TAG I've ever owned, picked it up today! Aquaracer 300M Caliber 5..it comes in handy being longtime friends with a guy who's a Boutique manager for TAG! Couldn't be any happier!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

PassionforHorology said:


> First TAG I've ever owned, picked it up today! Aquaracer 300M Caliber 5..it comes in handy being longtime friends with a guy who's a Boutique manager for TAG! Couldn't be any happier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

6000 two-tone!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Evil Minion

Back on the bracelet today


----------



## hornet222

Heuer Carrera Reedition


----------



## Timez




----------



## wkw

My one and only TH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## johnnyfunk

F1 on the water.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## jamesbiz

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


it's a cool pic. Tho I don't know if I'd be putting that watch into anymore water than just washing my hands, as it's not really meant for that. If even one of those back screws aren't 100% tightened... 200M water resistant is my lowest limit for submersion.


----------



## Donga454




----------



## johnnyfunk

F1 lume at dusk.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## oso2276

Central minutes Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Driving through Zion a few weeks ago...


----------



## jhdscript

I like this vintage tag heuer


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Had been on the hunt for this guy for a while... it's a 1996 Carrera re-issue: CS3112 ... Of the three released at that time, the salmon dial one seemed the most captivating. While I have 3 other Heuers, this was my first Tag... seemed a good entrance for a Heuer-fan into the Tag world.


----------



## PassionforHorology

My Aquaracer reference WAY2113..haven't really come across too many of these Anthracite dial models, absolutely love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjule111

Taking my baby for a spin 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t.serban




----------



## brandon\

jamesbiz said:


> it's a cool pic. Tho I don't know if I'd be putting that watch into anymore water than just washing my hands, as it's not really meant for that. If even one of those back screws aren't 100% tightened... 200M water resistant is my lowest limit for submersion.


Dude. It's 100m. It's plenty fine. If the watch is newish - basically knowing it's never been opened since it left the factory - it's all good. I go swimming and shower with ****ty 30m and 50m Timex and Casios. If you can't trust 100m from Tag, then I don't know what you can trust.

I do agree that the Monaco isn't the first thing that comes mind when thinking about water activities. And this would be a great occasion to get an Aquaracer. Lol.


----------



## brandon\

PassionforHorology said:


> My Aquaracer reference WAY2113..haven't really come across too many of these Anthracite dial models, absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really with they used the maxi two-tone lume indices and hands on that dial.


----------



## jamesbiz

brandon\ said:


> Dude. It's 100m. It's plenty fine. If the watch is newish - basically knowing it's never been opened since it left the factory - it's all good. I go swimming and shower with ****ty 30m and 50m Timex and Casios. If you can't trust 100m from Tag, then I don't know what you can trust.
> 
> I do agree that the Monaco isn't the first thing that comes mind when thinking about water activities. And this would be a great occasion to get an Aquaracer. Lol.


I'm a son of a 50 year watch maker, and have been doing it myself for 30 years. I can promise you, that 100M means jack diddly squat. Even from the factory. But hey, I normally don't tell people anyways lol more business for my dad. pretty much half the watches he deals with were water damaged.

He's knocked it into my head over and over again. If it's 100m, it's accidental water only. if it's 30-50m, just hope you're lucky. What's fun is seeing him turn 30m watches into diving watches lol, by doing an actual good job of sealing them, unlike the factory.

On another note. For about 5 years in my late teens/early 20's, i worked for a company that sold high end watches. I handled quality control. I would NEVER EVER trust anything coming out of the omega, tag heuer, etc factories. These aren't hand made watches. A lot of the parts might be nice, but at the end of the day, you are still getting a watch finished by a human being. As they say, you never want a product made on a monday or a friday.

I second the aquaracer comment.


----------



## Orange_GT3

brandon\ said:


> I go swimming and *shower* with ****ty 30m and 50m Timex and Casios.


Showering is literally the worst thing that you can do. The coefficient of thermal expansion is different for the case and the gasket so hot water = a water damaged watch.


----------



## brandon\

Orange_GT3 said:


> Showering is literally the worst thing that you can do. The coefficient of thermal expansion is different for the case and the gasket so hot water = a water damaged watch.


Hasn't this been debunked time and time again?


----------



## Phil G

Tag WT1110


----------



## rcorreale

jamesbiz said:


> I'm a son of a 50 year watch maker, and have been doing it myself for 30 years. I can promise you, that 100M means jack diddly squat. Even from the factory. But hey, I normally don't tell people anyways lol more business for my dad. pretty much half the watches he deals with were water damaged.
> 
> He's knocked it into my head over and over again. If it's 100m, it's accidental water only. if it's 30-50m, just hope you're lucky. What's fun is seeing him turn 30m watches into diving watches lol, by doing an actual good job of sealing them, unlike the factory.
> 
> On another note. For about 5 years in my late teens/early 20's, i worked for a company that sold high end watches. I handled quality control. I would NEVER EVER trust anything coming out of the omega, tag heuer, etc factories. These aren't hand made watches. A lot of the parts might be nice, but at the end of the day, you are still getting a watch finished by a human being. As they say, you never want a product made on a monday or a friday.
> 
> I second the aquaracer comment.


Well I'll just throw out my own experience with the one 100m watch I own. It's a Seiko SRPE55, push pull crown. Seiko's own literature states 100m is good for shallow diving and bathing and I've had mine in the pool and ocean, swimming and underwater up to 6' multiple times with no issues. I would think Seiko would be having a lot of complaints putting out literature like this if it weren't valid.


----------



## rcorreale

Orange_GT3 said:


> Showering is literally the worst thing that you can do. The coefficient of thermal expansion is different for the case and the gasket so hot water = a water damaged watch.


This is not true. If you google the subject you will find scientific studies debunking your premise.


----------



## johnnyfunk

Peculiar shot of timing lunch with my F1.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## gossler

I go canyoneering with a $100, seiko 100m chrono, I literally jump from 12-18mts high into the water below, done that a few dozen times with it, it is perfectly dry.


----------



## PassionforHorology

Little bit of some early morning Aquaracer action today! Ref WAY2113, can't get enough of that Anthracite dial! Anyone else have one of these? Haven't seen too many of them around!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Aquaracer










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Olyeller68

Just put the bracelet on this one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Orangecurrent

LE Carrera '04









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kott007

I bought an Aquaracer two weeks ago on a bracelet, now that the strap came in I can't take it off!!!!


----------



## Bigjule111

Kott007 said:


> I bought an Aquaracer two weeks ago on a bracelet, now that the strap came in I can't take it off!!!!
> View attachment 15378415
> View attachment 15378415


Beautiful piece ..I have the same 1 in blue . What side strap ? 20mm or 22?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kott007

Bigjule111 said:


> Beautiful piece ..I have the same 1 in blue . What side strap ? 20mm or 22?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, the black nylon @22mm strap. It goes well with the black dial and makes the watch so much more lighter and versatile.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## johnnyfunk

F1 today.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Rollied

How about a pre-Tag Heuer


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Aquaracer on a mountain adventure in Jackson, Wyoming at 9,100 feet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyreman

A super professional here


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

An AMAZING day on the Snake (they're all amazing on the Snake)



















Catch









And release haha!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

6000 two-tone on a watchsteward minimalist strap.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Wore my TAG today.... enjoyed it.


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Love my Aquaracer. Putting in some time and catching a bunch of fish on the Snake River!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk

Tag Heuer F1 with morning rice.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Bear1845

Great 41mm size on 7" wrist.


----------



## Ricky T




----------



## Turpinr

Aquaracer again👍


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Carrera today:


----------



## VincentG

My only Tag Heuer, it was born Heuer only and got the TH dial at a service by PO. The bund strap is perfect for this model IMO.


----------



## Bear1845

Love how thin this is.


----------



## Andy654321

Aquaracer (wab1110). It is so comfortable on a Nato.


----------



## AGarcia

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## WichitaViajero

1500 Series


----------



## johnnyfunk

Formula 1 on light gray silicone strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just picked this up today. Actually....I owned previously, traded it to a watch dealer, and bought it back 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

Does this count? 😁


----------



## nickyboyo

Reunited with a long lost friend..









Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagamov

Broke this out today. Haven't worn it in quite awhile.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

WichitaViajero said:


> View attachment 15471432
> View attachment 15471432
> 
> Tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1


Dontcha hate it when your cufflinks have a better movement than your watch??!!

(I keed  !)


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Foggy morning work watch here in Seattle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## cfw

VincentG said:


> My only Tag Heuer, it was born Heuer only and got the TH dial at a service by PO. The bund strap is perfect for this model IMO.
> View attachment 15445817


Bezel looks like mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## Bahn112




----------



## t.serban

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. I have the older one:


----------



## wkw

t.serban said:


> Beautiful. I have the older one:
> 
> View attachment 15484032


I like the blue accent on the GMT hand. Pity that it is not available now...

Nice piece you got serban 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Monaco to get the weekend started!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


> 510.523


Sooooo cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco for work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Time to go shopping:


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brandon\

ugawino said:


> View attachment 15463712
> Does this count?


The last time a denim jacket counted was 1989. Lol. Jk.


----------



## MacA

SLR on a new strap


----------



## ugawino

brandon\ said:


> The last time a denim jacket counted was 1989. Lol. Jk.


Pretty sure I haven't actually worn it since about 1992. 

But I still think it's pretty cool. Might dust it off if I ever make another Formula 1 race or something.


----------



## jansjetta

Early 90s Tag Heuer 2000, WE 1122-R; my classiest Tag


----------



## Ricky T




----------



## jansjetta

Late 80s early 90s Tag Heuer 1500; 925.206G0

Picked this up on WUS from twall3 about 4 months ago. Needed bracelet parts, lume on 12 o'clock marker and bezel pip, plus correct hands. Looking for a reasonably priced crystal, but current crystal is serviceable. Thanks twall3!


----------



## Stevaroni

mob - monaco on bracelet...


----------



## Mrv85

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Aquagraph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

jansjetta said:


> Late 80s early 90s Tag Heuer 1500; 925.206G0
> 
> Picked this up on WUS from twall3 about 4 months ago. Needed bracelet parts, lume on 12 o'clock marker and bezel pip, plus correct hands. Looking for a reasonably priced crystal, but current crystal is serviceable. Thanks twall3!
> 
> View attachment 15502644





jansjetta said:


> Late 80s early 90s Tag Heuer 1500; 925.206G0
> 
> Picked this up on WUS from twall3 about 4 months ago. Needed bracelet parts, lume on 12 o'clock marker and bezel pip, plus correct hands. Looking for a reasonably priced crystal, but current crystal is serviceable. Thanks twall3!
> 
> View attachment 15502644


How much did you spend on it? I am curious.
For my 15th birthday, my parents gifted my the SS version of this watch. I don't wear it any more. But it has a lot of sentimental value to me. I dont think I could ever sell it. Will probably gift it to my son when he is 15 too.


----------



## jansjetta

gossler asked:

"How much did you spend on it? I am curious.
For my 15th birthday, my parents gifted my the SS version of this watch. I don’t wear it any more. But it has a lot of sentimental value to me. I dont think I could ever sell it. Will probably gift it to my son when he is 15 too. "

About $400 US dollars total. The watch was $265 and hands were $20. I had lume on hand, a little of that stuff lasts a long time. Had to buy a complete bracelet to get extra parts to make the watch fit my wrist so that was a major expense. If I could have found links only my cost would have been much less.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## scooby-wrx




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Real Artman




----------



## Real Artman

Rollied said:


> How about a pre-Tag Heuer
> View attachment 15390098


This is so cool!!


----------



## Yeags01

it's a Link kinda day...


----------



## alas26

deepsea03 said:


>


Sorry to be such a noob... but- what is this!? It's absolutely stunning. Is it a vintage or new Carrera? I've never seen them like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## cfw

Vintage 2000 new Aquaracer rubber.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## Bugster




----------



## martin_blank

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15534053


Beautiful watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

MuckyMark said:


>


Love it! Nice to see another steel bezel Calibre 5 Aquaracer, I'm wearing the anthracite variant!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Bugster

Strap change for a colour change and less dressy look. I've quite a few 19mm to try.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## njhinde

I don't see many Grand Carrera's around (not sure why), let alone this model with the brown dial. I haven't worn it much in the last five or six years, but I've started to really enjoy it again recently. It also has one of the most comfortable bracelets that I own.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be the one I'd buy for to wear 24/7. Awesome. Great fit on you my man.


----------



## Olyeller68

Let's get the weekend started!










Stay safe everybody!

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

black and black... (early week)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil G

WT1110


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jamesbiz

oso2276 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


I see these so rarely.


----------



## panos_ioannou

Square is the new circle !


----------



## JonS1967

panos_ioannou said:


> Square is the new circle !


I really like this variant. Looking sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached

Aquaracer on a fitted Zealande strap from Amazon 💯😎


----------



## Snyde

beached said:


> Aquaracer on a fitted Zealande strap from Amazon
> 
> View attachment 15541190


That's a great looking watch. Perfect size too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Wearing this a lot at the moment. Perfect for work and leisure.


----------



## mattya56

Added this beauty today, it's great to have a TH back in the collection. This one is lightweight, incredibly legible and the sunburst on the dial is mesmerizing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf Edition 2020...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ew322538

mattya56 said:


> Added this beauty today, it's great to have a TH back in the collection. This one is lightweight, incredibly legible and the sunburst on the dial is mesmerizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost pulled the trigger on one of these in the FS forum a while back. What a beauty. Kinda mad at myself I didn't.


----------



## Ew322538

Went into my AD to buy a Tudor that came in for me. Ended up walking out with this beauty as well.


----------



## Ew322538

My AR Way211 freshly back from service. On the Chopping block and Ill be sad when she sells. I Iove the rubber, so comfortable.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Just back from servicing. I don't wear this nearly as much as I should. I always thought it was too dressy but tbh I don't have any events coming up so we're gonna put it through it's paces. Still blows me away every time I wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mattya56

Ew322538 said:


> View attachment 15546704
> 
> Went into my AD to buy a Tudor that came in for me. Ended up walking out with this beauty as well.


Wow! What's the reference on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ew322538

mattya56 said:


> Wow! What's the reference on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WAY101E
Here's the review by @calibre 11 
I'm really happy with it, I love the strap and the metallic khaki ish dial looks great in the light.


----------



## Irf




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mattya56

deepsea03 said:


>


God that's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Bugster

Still enjoying this. My other watches can't get a look in.


----------



## Bear1845

My favorite. Well my chronometer versions are my favorite but this is a great grab and go.


----------



## panos_ioannou

Greece lockdown... today I wore my new blue pajamas!


----------



## jpeake




----------



## ElTiempo

Aquaracer WAY201F


----------



## RoRoPa

Just got this back from service. Shout out to Justin at tag1000diver.com. They did a great job. This watch was my eighteenth birthday present more years ago then I care to count. Ha!


----------



## johnnyfunk

F1 with anthracite leather strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Real Artman




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

My new vitage 4000


----------



## t.serban




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Toronto_Time

http://imgur.com/7ZKPqHB


----------



## mauserfan




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Friday night date watch...


----------



## Orangecurrent

1972 Viceroy - Cal.12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17




----------



## JLittle




----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## Dan byers




----------



## Bugster

I like my brown Heuerville but this is the kind of strap I expect to see on a classic style carrera.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## jamesbiz

Dan byers said:


> View attachment 15589781


Looks like someone got a brand new bezel.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\

Same thing, different day. Lol.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I've had this one exactly one year! Absolutely love it. It was a gift from my girlfriend for my birthday last year. For the price, it is an excellent watch. I really like the applied hour indices.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Aquaracer... Seems appropriate...


----------



## King0424

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Aquaracer... Seems appropriate...


Indeed!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The lost art of taking time to write...


----------



## AllenG




----------



## deepsea03

Carrera 510.523


----------



## jhdscript

*Tag Heuer Monaco* for now


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous


----------



## wkw

JLittle said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks. One of my fav Carreras!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Twenty five years and still going strong.


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Black5

Haven't worn this for a while so just wound it and hoping it will last the night.
I'm hoping the whisky won't...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Relaxing this Sunday with my Aquaracer reference WAY2113










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Ard

Modified with an eta certified top grade 2824-2 and I wear it 24/7, it's the 41mm on the bracelet. It had problems with the stock movement but now it's my best watch accuracy speaking.


----------



## MuckyMark

Ard said:


> Modified with an eta certified top grade 2824-2 and I wear it 24/7, it's the 41mm on the bracelet. It had problems with the stock movement but now it's my best watch accuracy speaking.


Ard what movement was replaced? ETA or Selitta? I have had a few issues also. They were taken care of under warranty but that's over now.


----------



## PassionforHorology

MuckyMark said:


>


Love the dial, man! I've got the anthracite dial variant, ref WAY2113. Although they're older, they definitely are distinctly an Aquaracer. The blue dial is the only one I'd love as much as my anthracite dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Ard said:


> View attachment 15609725
> 
> 
> Modified with an eta certified top grade 2824-2 and I wear it 24/7, it's the 41mm on the bracelet. It had problems with the stock movement but now it's my best watch accuracy speaking.


How's you go about having the top grade installed? Been thinking about getting a top grade Sellita for my Aquaracer WAY2113, just not too sure about how to have it installed, plus don't wanna **** up my warranty so it might be an idea for many years down the road lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

In its natural habitat...


----------



## jamesbiz

PassionforHorology said:


> How's you go about having the top grade installed? Been thinking about getting a top grade Sellita for my Aquaracer WAY2113, just not too sure about how to have it installed, plus don't wanna **** up my warranty so it might be an idea for many years down the road lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean, what else is the warranty really for, if not the movement? So if you get a new movement, who cares about the warranty? Anything else breaking, will be due to wear and tear, and not a warranty issue.


----------



## mannal

Today's goals include test-driving a new noise-maker and looking for ice-free water to fish.

Mr. Tag will be joining me.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## aw17

TAG HEUER 4000 Professional


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## Orangecurrent

Merry Christmas, to all!

('84 -- one of the last Heuer Autavias
Cal.12)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## johnnyfunk

F1 with anthracite textile strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## jonnyv

980.023n on isofrane strap.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden

New to me yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

My Monaco to start the year off










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## mannal




----------



## aw17




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## borchard929

Just got.this today. I've owned this watch now three times. Not this model. THIS watch! Lol









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mattya56

The black sunburst on the monza makes this watch so special.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Formula One & Renault... 
Go Dan Ricciardo...


----------



## martin_blank

Love vintage Heuers but do not love how long it takes to set the date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## lukep22

PassionforHorology said:


> Relaxing this Sunday with my Aquaracer reference WAY2113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a great looking watch bro! I've been looking for this same watch but the white dial version. What size of wrist do you have for comparison? I have 6.25 inch wrists and was worried this watch may be a bit large for me


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Have a good day fellow horologists...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk

TAG Heuer Formula 1 with SS and ceramic bracelet.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Semper Jeep

From yesterday:


----------



## jamesbiz

Semper Jeep said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 15672195
> View attachment 15672196


don't see many of those around anymore.


----------



## Mpnelson81

Skitalets said:


> Nice glowing shot of my ceramic bezel AR500 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did monthly WRUW threads around this time last year and got some momentum but not enough for monthly new threads. Let's use this as a standing WRUW thread for TAG enthusiasts.


Carrera Calibre


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

A quick wind up and date change, and this will adorn my wrist today...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## crazyotterhound

Just arrived this week:


----------



## uscgmac

Aquaracer calibre 5, 43mm









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Changed to the OEM rubber today. Love the look. Downside is it picks up dirt and stains easily


----------



## njhinde

This really is a very decent steel sports watch. Nice size at a hair over 40mm, interesting (to me, at least) brown dial, quality movement, and very comfortable bracelet. Still enjoying it after about 9 years, and should wear it more often.


----------



## Turpinr

crazyotterhound said:


> Just arrived this week:
> 
> View attachment 15680801


Wow, I'm in love with that ❤


----------



## TeeFuce




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TeeFuce

View attachment 15689479








My golden oldie.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Rocking the Autavia once again.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Olyeller68

Aquaracer to start the weekend!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer 
& Renault RS... 
They go hand in hand...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbragg




----------



## Craig ms

My first Tag - picked it up today !


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## the blues




----------



## jamesbiz

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


man I love how deep that dial looks.


----------



## leathers

It's an Aquaracer day...


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Blues 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

the blues said:


> View attachment 15708982


Looks mint! You get it relumed?


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## LesserBlackDog

A polar dial for the polar vortex


----------



## jamesbiz

LesserBlackDog said:


> A polar dial for the polar vortex
> View attachment 15716759


I've always liked that dial


----------



## Turpinr

LesserBlackDog said:


> A polar dial for the polar vortex
> View attachment 15716759


That white dial is soooooo crisp and clear.👍


----------



## Yeags01

Love this one. This is becoming my every day piece.


----------



## LesserBlackDog

jamesbiz said:


> I've always liked that dial





Turpinr said:


> That white dial is soooooo crisp and clear.👍


One of my favorite things about it is it usually looks flat white but when the lighting is just right you can see it actually has a lovely, subtle eggshell texture to it


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Another beautiful winter day with the polar Aquaracer


----------



## Paxman

Formula 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Got my big kid camera out today.


----------



## deepsea03

It's Monday, all I need is great coffee and a great watch


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Which one?


----------



## vb3347

Just love this watch, 37.5 mm multifunction on rubber band makes for a great daily wearer.


----------



## Ard

I can't find a picture of it on my wrist but I have worn this watch almost every day for going on 3 years now. I also have a white Carrera but seldom wear it.


----------



## WichitaViajero

TH Kirium formula 1


----------



## karwath




----------



## Burnt




----------



## Trevorclubberlang

Burnt said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## Wahlaoeh

The dato re issue!

Works better on brown than black straps me thinks









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevorclubberlang

50th birthday present (to myself!)


----------



## Maiden

Carrera for Today!


----------



## gossler

Carrera Cal 36.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

gossler said:


> Carrera Cal 36.


I don't think I've ever seen that Carrera before. Looks really sharp. Better than the new Carrera Porsche release.


----------



## gossler

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen that Carrera before. Looks really sharp. Better than the new Carrera Porsche release.


For some reason it never got a lot of attention, released back in 2014. I agree with you, its better looking than the new porsche-TH carrera

Its easy to see where they got the design from.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Bought new thirty years ago. Still +1 sec since last service ten years ago. Still makes me happy after a life time of adventures wearing it and looks like its had a life time of adventures, just like its owner!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SWilly67

One of the watches that has been in my box the longest. This was the watch my (then) fiancé gave me for our wedding on the night of our wedding rehearsal dinner.


----------



## Zedd88

Aquaracer CAF2110 on an aftermarket rubber strap.


----------



## FL410

My first TAG Heuer. This thing is awesome. The quality of the bracelet, the finishing of that steel bezel is above what I was expecting.


----------



## mannal




----------



## Paxman

Formula 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Snyde

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 15786012


That looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

Snyde said:


> That looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks-


----------



## psweeting

Just arrived this morning. Difficult to photo such a dark watch though. It's so comfy and light after coming from chunky dive watches.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Been waiting for my Carrera to come back from service. Sent to ASC last Aug 26. They said wait four months. Four months came, and watch still in Switzerland. Apparently the chronograph modules are serviced in Geneva. Two weeks ago they have now arrived back but stuck in customs. I was told to wait a month from time it got to customs. Argh. Now a total of more than 7 months and counting.


----------



## Pongster

Hence, no TAG on my wrist today.


----------



## UofRSpider

Aquaracer Ti Chronograph









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## drockadam




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ctarshus

Some new shoes for my old friend.


----------



## FL410




----------



## Pongster




----------



## rjstuf001




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Silky smooth, but very hard to photograph... 
43mm, 7.75in wrist.


----------



## Watchman83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17




----------



## wkw

After 6 years of ownership, I'm still in love with this.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf & Parker Flagship Duofold blue chequered fountain pen...

Both smooth, comfortable and accurate


----------



## psweeting

One Piece Aquaracer.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

psweeting said:


> One Piece Aquaracer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Old school pirate! Nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cykrops

Formula 1 CAC1111 going on 15+ years


----------



## drockadam

S/EL today!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

A friend of mine let me borrow it, just to try...

1. I'm not sure if I'm a nato guy...

2. What do you guys think about the watch itself though?


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

WAK2180:


----------



## WatchesAddicted

Hello folks!


----------



## PassionforHorology

Rocking my Aquaracer ref WAY2113; love this thing so much! A gift to myself for taking the step to attend school for HVAC technology to become a service technician, and it's usually my go to for the weekends. Love that the anthracite grey dial was a variant only made in the Calibre 5 models for 2014, not available in quartz. Don't see too many of these grey dial variants. Anyone else have one? Hope everyone has a great weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRK1992

Tag heuer aquaracer caliber 5 with ceramic bezel









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

papajulietwhiskey said:


> A friend of mine let me borrow it, just to try...
> 
> 1. I'm not sure if I'm a nato guy...
> 
> 2. What do you guys think about the watch itself though?


A very lively looking summer outdoors watch.
I ❤ it.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Aquaracer in the sun 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Rocking my Aquaracer today, took a trip to the AD just to chat about the new Aquaracer releases and discuss potential stock. Took these photos not long after arriving home, trying some new styles of photography rather than the typical wristshot. What do you guys think?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Monday Blues...


----------



## WichitaViajero

Heuer 2000


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Day  vs Night


----------



## Jim Dollares

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Day  vs Night


The Gulf F1 looks superb on bracelet


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Jim Dollares said:


> The Gulf F1 looks superb on bracelet


Yea, much better than the original blue band, or the matching nato... 
SS not only looks better, it's also far more comfortable...


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden

Love my Carrera









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monygg85

Newest addition:


----------



## cykrops

15+ years and still sees some wrist time!


----------



## drockadam

In honour of Senna today.


----------



## Paxman

Formula 1


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

10-10 pure luck...


----------



## usclassic

Now on Horween Dublin Leather Handmade strap from seilaleather...


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Stevaroni

View attachment 15869537


----------



## drockadam

S/EL today!


----------



## Jpstepancic

Got in an nsa bracelet yesterday. Now my Silverstone reissue feels like an original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CerealK




----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Life... It happens...


----------



## drockadam

WH1212 today!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Sunday... Time to relax


----------



## P.C.




----------



## Evil Minion

It was an F1 kind of day today


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

My birthday gift from my girlfriend a year and a half ago - Tag Heuer Aquaracer

My birthday gift to my girlfriend almost a year ago - Rolex OP 36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drockadam

WH1212 on a new Crocodile deployant!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drockadam

Watching the Monaco GP!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Always ready to pick up and go...
My only Quartz...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Not my finest piece of photography, but, it's today's wear... Very comfortable...


----------



## jamesbiz

eh, I see nothing wrong with this photography. It showcases the watch perfectly.


----------



## EdgarZ

I purchased my first "Big boy" watch from a member here. I'm in love with this Formula 1


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Maiden

Carrera today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

My only tag heuer

Too bad that they discontinued this model. I really like the grey dial variant as well...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

wkw said:


> Too bad that they discontinued this model. I really like the grey dial variant as well...


Nice! I have the black dial version.


----------



## wkw

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice! I have the black dial version.


Cool. Black dial works well with bracelet and straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Maiden said:


> Carrera today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so clean


----------



## jmonte345

I got this Aquaracer today from my wife for my upcoming 40th b-day. It'll be on my wrist for the foreseeable future.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Evil Minion




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15953467





Evil Minion said:


> View attachment 15985856


These look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

I'm wearing this $40,000 watch! Well... according to Jordan Belfort in Wolf Of Wall Street. Lol









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Here is a $40,000 watch


----------



## jamesbiz

ok fine lol this is a tag heuer thread


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## Pospinany




----------



## beybibap

My good old WAF1110
Quartz accuracy and convenience.


----------



## beybibap

Pospinany said:


> View attachment 16019273


Looks good. I believe this is a 41 mm model. Would you happen to recall the "model" of this Aquaracer?


----------



## Pospinany

beybibap said:


> Looks good. I believe this is a 41 mm model. Would you happen to recall the model of this Aquaracer..


Yes, this is 41 mm. Ref: WAY211C.BA0928


----------



## DMass




----------



## tissot99




----------



## jamesbiz

Pospinany said:


> View attachment 16019273


Got more pics of this watch? Where did you get it from?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DMass




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## momo73

Aquaracer Calibre 5, 43mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion




----------



## Thebigif

New strap day for the old Heuer:


----------



## tyreman




----------



## TheRealDCA

My first Tag Heuer, the new Aquaracer.


----------



## kerobert

Formula F1 Gulf Edition!
First TAG for me.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## momo73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic70




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## crazyotterhound

Indy 500 today:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

On Stainless Steel... and Leather


----------



## Turpinr

Not today's pic but I do have it on and this is my favourite, with a 1949 Bentley


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Gulf edition...

Painstaking setup, with reflective etched mirroring, without camera void shadow, with watch lume as sole light source, thanks also to very good CMOS sensors... And plenty of patience...

I could have cleaned the photo up artificially, but actually prefer the raw reality of the image as the beautiful colours of the Gulf edition inspired me...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gossler

Calibre 1


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheRealDCA

Watch, check. Coffee, check. Ready for the work day.


----------



## crazyotterhound




----------



## scooby-wrx

CAZ1014 yesterday


----------



## crazyotterhound




----------



## rileyd5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound

Latest arrival (apologies for blurry pic)


----------



## tmoore




----------



## Pospinany




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Pospinany said:


> View attachment 16126714


Really great shot! Watch looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore

Pospinany said:


> View attachment 16126714


Blue Bliss! Nice one.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Saturday Night


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Pospinany said:


> View attachment 16126714


Very well done mate 

That's a particularly hard watch to photograph isn't it?


----------



## tas1911

Here's my JDM Carrera&#8230;


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Took the Aquaracer on a hike today and now enjoying this sunset










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Have a great weekend everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ctarshus said:


> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. I just purchased a TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5 Automatic Grey Dial Men's Watch - WAZ2011.BA0842. The specs say the lug width is 21.5mm. What size rubber strap do I buy, 21mm or 22mm? Thanks, Bill


----------



## ctarshus

bubba0951 said:


> . I just purchased a TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5 Automatic Grey Dial Men's Watch - WAZ2011.BA0842. The specs say the lug width is 21.5mm. What size rubber strap do I buy, 21mm or 22mm? Thanks, Bill


Tough question Bill,

I would probably opt for the 22mm and then hope the rubber flexes enough to work or take a chance trimming it down, but that’s just me. I would be a little nervous going smaller and having a gap on the spring bar.

Good luck,
Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Carrera Calibre 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ctarshus said:


> Tough question Bill,
> 
> I would probably opt for the 22mm and then hope the rubber flexes enough to work or take a chance trimming it down, but that’s just me. I would be a little nervous going smaller and having a gap on the spring bar.
> 
> Good luck,
> Chris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Chris, that was my thought also but I was was hoping that someone that had the same watch would know for sure. Thanks again for your response. Bill


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Vintage Professional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTiempo

Skitalets said:


> Nice glowing shot of my ceramic bezel AR500 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did monthly WRUW threads around this time last year and got some momentum but not enough for monthly new threads. Let's use this as a standing WRUW thread for TAG enthusiasts.


Aquaracer GMT


----------



## Triton9




----------



## momo73

Visiting my favorite coffee shop, Aquaracer 300 on wrist and Rocket coffee mashime on background.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461

jamesbiz said:


> Here is a $40,000 watch
> Thats got to be the worst fake I have seen
> 
> 
> View attachment 16014261


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag, you're it...
Now try and catch me...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

This one is coming up on two years of ownership. Loving it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

My favourite Aquaracer!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Brent L. Miller

achilles said:


> My favourite Aquaracer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that strap. I would have never thought to pair those up, nicely done!


----------



## kavants




----------



## achilles

Brent L. Miller said:


> I like that strap. I would have never thought to pair those up, nicely done!


Thanks Brent! I never thought it’ll work too. I happen to be looking at my strap drawer for some ideas for the Aquaracer, and this brand new single-pass Erika-like strap, which I purchased last year caught my eye. Thought why not, put it on and voila…works like a charm. And it’s super comfortable too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

JDM Carrera…


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Decisions decisions 
Which one would you choose?


----------



## jamesbiz

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Decisions decisions
> Which one would you choose?


well you've got two wrists. So you can wear at least two. Makes the decision process a little bit simpler, I'd say.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longle10

Wore it last week. In the safety box now









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Olyeller68

Aquaracer today












When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## J.S

jamesbiz said:


> People don't get to seem to get the H style bracelet for the aquaracer. I never understood why. It's different than the vast majority of bracelet styles on the market.


I believe this style of bracelet was evolved from 2000/3000 series which simulate Rolex president bracelet, it become more rectangular over the yrs.


----------



## torifan89a

crazyotterhound said:


> Latest arrival (apologies for blurry pic)
> 
> View attachment 16114431


The new Autavia is controversal. It is beautiful in its classic way, just that TH DNA seems missing. It could be a watch that makes by any brands with its design. To lure non-TH watch lovers?


----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## VintageHeuer14

My 844 Monnin is definitely one of my favourites


----------



## VintageHeuer14

CS3110 is also up there with my favourites, perfect size and love the blue indices


----------



## Jpstepancic

Having parted ways with my McQueen a couple of months ago, my regazzoni is my last remaining heuer/ TH. Sourced a NOS NSA bracelet off eBay and now you can’t tell if it’s a reissue or an original lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tissot99

Finally


----------



## Bear1845

1986 Pasadena-esque TAG Heuer 510.501 with Lemania movement. Crown and caseback marked Heuer. Not bad for 35 years old!


----------



## tissot99




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ronhan

WW2111








Regards, Ron


----------



## Bear1845

This one again on a green rubber strap


----------



## karwath

This is the watch I wear the least often, as it is the only two tone watch I have and I'm more of a stainless steel fan. 

However, it is a watch I'll never part with as it was my father's watch.


----------



## HoltzPlatz

2000 is alive


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Carrera WAR211


----------



## JonS1967

ronhan said:


> WW2111
> View attachment 16219685
> 
> Regards, Ron


These three hand Monaco’s are super cool. Looks awesome with the blue dial!


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Eingram141

Found this one in my Grammper’s old dresser drawer, can anyone tell me what it is?








Im just trolling! Its an early 844 Monnin lollipop seconds. Cheers and get through that week!


----------



## jamesbiz

PilotRuss said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you tell me what bracelet is on that?


----------



## PilotRuss

jamesbiz said:


> Can you tell me what bracelet is on that?


Not sure what it’s called but it’s whatever comes with the new Carrera day date.


----------



## Orange_GT3

jamesbiz said:


> Can you tell me what bracelet is on that?


It's an evolution of the H-link design that TAG Heuer have been using for several years.


----------



## Can1860

Carrera..









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Aquaracer











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73

Today with espresso











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## momo73




----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## JonS1967

momo73 said:


>


That’s a great looking watch!


----------



## achilles

Aquaracer 41mm. Just added a second Aquaracer to my Diver collection. This time I got the strap version.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinleyKai

Tag Heuer Pilot 1/10

Purchased in 1996 passing thru JFK on way to London. It was being discontinued and on sale at Duty Free for about $550.
Went to Harrods the next day to have it sized, it was still being sold there for 2200 pounds!


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Does anyone customise or do modifications for Tag Heuer watches? 

I'd like an Aquaracer 43mm white uncluttered dial (as per the first picture), with the gold bezel and bracelet in the second picture... 

Can anyone please help? Or point me in the right direction


----------



## WichitaViajero

TagHeuer Kirium (WL111D) from 2001


----------



## chadio




----------



## tmoore

Mercedes SLR...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jamesbiz

tmoore said:


> Mercedes SLR...
> View attachment 16272606
> 
> 
> View attachment 16272607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16272609


so rarely see this watch around. I wonder how many they made


----------



## tmoore




----------



## redtailfool

My (dirty) aquaracer


----------



## jmonte345

Aquaracer for me too.


----------



## redtailfool

jmonte345 said:


> Aquaracer for me too.
> 
> View attachment 16276156


Nice! Is the dial black as well ?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmonte345

Thanks. Mine is the blue version. It’s not coming through very good in the picture though.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

My lovely Tag Heuer 1500 today


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Can1860

Aquaracer today..


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Time flies...

Every time check reminds me to take a second to appreciate the moment, be it good or bad... 

It's very mentally cathartic...


----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## Can1860

Carrera Panda..


----------



## Tagman1000

Caz1014


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

J.S said:


> Tag Heuer 3000
> View attachment 16288675


Ooooooh that's a rare one isn't it??
That is a really beautiful timepiece👍


----------



## J.S

Turpinr said:


> Ooooooh that's a rare one isn't it??
> That is a really beautiful timepiece👍


It was the 3000 series flagship of its time in the 80s. Dare not wear it too often as it is plated not solid gold. c",)


----------



## Turpinr

J.S said:


> It was the 3000 series flagship of its time in the 80s. Dare not wear it too often as it is plated not solid gold. c",)


The Bezel/Dial combination is amazing


----------



## J.S

Turpinr said:


> The Bezel/Dial combination is amazing


It actually had 3 designs, 
1. all gold bracelet, case and bezel, 
2. black bracelet, black case and gold bezel
3. gold bracelet, gold case and black bezel.
Design 2 is the most difficult to maintain as the black paint will come off over time. No PVD coating during that time. This series is considered contemporary during its time, arguably setting the design DNA for TH moving forward.


----------



## Turpinr

J.S said:


> It actually had 3 designs,
> 1. all gold bracelet, case and bezel,
> 2. black bracelet, black case and gold bezel
> 3. gold bracelet, gold case and black bezel.
> Design 2 is the most difficult to maintain as the black paint will come off over time. No PVD coating during that time. This series is considered contemporary during its time, arguably setting the design DNA for TH moving forward.


What size is yours ?


----------



## J.S

Turpinr said:


> What size is yours ?


It is a boy size, 34mm.


----------



## Turpinr

J.S said:


> It is a boy size, 34mm.


Cheers.
My 2000 is only small and I've got an air king that's 34mm and the crown isn't much bigger than a pin head.
I've googled a few 3000's but none of them look as good as yours.


----------



## J.S

Thanks, a good condition piece is hard to come by I think as it is plated. But if u don't mind the all stainless steel option, the condition usually is not that bad. 2000 series is nice too, do enjoy it. c",)


----------



## Turpinr

J.S said:


> Thanks, a good condition piece is hard to come by I think as it is plated. But if u don't mind the all stainless steel option, the condition usually is not that bad. 2000 series is nice too, do enjoy it. c",)


There's a 3000 on Ebay at the moment for £400 and it looks ok.
Some of the gold plate is peeling but the black bezel still looks good.


----------



## J.S

Turpinr said:


> There's a 3000 on Ebay at the moment for £400 and it looks ok.
> Some of the gold plate is peeling but the black bezel still looks good.


I think do give it a pass? The edge of the case is so worn-off. Be patience, you will come to see one that you will be happy with. Good luck and happy shopping. c",)


----------



## tyreman

Super Pro back from full service !


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> There's a 3000 on Ebay at the moment for £400 and it looks ok.
> Some of the gold plate is peeling but the black bezel still looks good.


a black bezel is easy to get tho. I'd much prefer one with intact gold.


----------



## Maiden

Classic Carrera today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I'm having a paperwork day... 
Is anyone else?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Can1860




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mic71

gen 3 connected.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Since Speedy Tuesday exists, why not Monaco Monday?


----------



## HoltzPlatz

An old diver, just needed a battery. Mickey watches time fly


----------



## Zerofail

My 844 Monin for Christmas Eve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## enricodepaoli

HoltzPlatz said:


> An old diver, just needed a battery. Mickey watches time fly
> View attachment 16315934
> View attachment 16315935


This is so cool 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Does anyone customise or do modifications for Tag Heuer watches?
> 
> I'd like an Aquaracer 43mm white uncluttered dial (as per the first picture), with the gold bezel and bracelet in the second picture...
> 
> Can anyone please help? Or point me in the right direction


Not sure if Tag Heuer would do that themselves but you could order parts from a watch parts store or somewhere online, and have a watchmaker do it. I personally wouldn’t as you will end up with a semi Frankenstein watch. 

If it’s bracelet and bezel only..... uhm maybe. But I personally stand by the words I mentioned above. Good luck there 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic71




----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1


----------



## jamesbiz

WichitaViajero said:


> Tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1
> 
> View attachment 16325015


nice cuff links. lol if only I still ever wore a suit.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thank You Sir!


----------



## WichitaViajero

jamesbiz said:


> nice cuff links. lol if only I still ever wore a suit.


Thank You!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Burticle

Went with the Grand Carrera GMT today.


----------



## J.S

jamesbiz said:


> a black bezel is easy to get tho. I'd much prefer one with intact gold.


Different feel and built quality. For this 3000 series, the bezel gripping beads for the black bezels are made of steel, as for the SS or gold plated bezels, the bezel gtipping beads are made of plastic and may come off over time.


----------



## jamesbiz

J.S said:


> Different feel and built quality. For this 3000 series, the bezel gripping beads for the black bezels are made of steel, as for the SS or gold plated bezels, the bezel gtipping beads are made of plastic and may come off over time.


Plastic? You sure about this? Hmm. I'll have to check.


----------



## jamesbiz

oh crap. You’re right. It is plastic. I never knew. Now, are they all like that tho? Cause I have two bezels, and one has the nibs sticking out farther.


----------



## J.S

jamesbiz said:


> Plastic? You sure about this? Hmm. I'll have to check.


I have a 3000 2-tone too, needs to get 4 plastic beads replaced many years back and Tag Heuer Service Centre did have the parts fortunately. So if you are buying those with SS or gold plated bezel, do check all the beads are in place.


----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## tissot99




----------



## HoltzPlatz

Last day of the year, and welcoming a new one. Please..


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Turpinr




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## Can1860




----------



## Burticle




----------



## 03hemi

One of my favorite watches.


----------



## KogKiller

I love the diminutive size and sun faded full lume dial.


----------



## TempusHertz

HoltzPlatz said:


> Last day of the year, and welcoming a new one. Please..
> View attachment 16335026


Okay, you have GOT to start a new thread just about this watch. I can't find anything about it; it's vintage, right? Wow.


----------



## Maiden

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82




----------



## mik_82

Anyone know where I can get my steel bracelet refinished...would like to get rid of all the scratches and get a brushed look.


----------



## Rainy Daze

WV211A










I received this with the stem broken and the crown missing, and not running. Replaced the crown, stem, autowinding reverser wheels, and mainspring barrel complete; overhauled the movement and regulated it to run +1spd on the wrist. My efforts make it much more satisfying for me to wear.


----------



## HoltzPlatz

I should say so, and well done!


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Sent you a PM



mik_82 said:


> Anyone know where I can get my steel bracelet refinished...would like to get rid of all the scratches and get a brushed look.


----------



## Maiden

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

mik_82 said:


> Anyone know where I can get my steel bracelet refinished...would like to get rid of all the scratches and get a brushed look.


Find a local watch maker near you. Just make sure they know what they are doing. Don't want someone that will just go to town on it, and take away all the sharp edges. Man I hate buying used watches, that someone decided to "fix".


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## Jim Dollares

Sun shines on the mighty ice king


----------



## scottf.photo

Green Dial 160th Carrera


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

scottf.photo said:


> Green Dial 160th Carrera
> View attachment 16378955


Wow that is an absolutely incredible and stunning shot! Where are you? That dial looks awesome as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottf.photo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow that is an absolutely incredible and stunning shot! Where are you? That dial looks awesome as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This was on vacation a bit ago in Zermatt, Switzerland. That's the Matterhorn in the background!


----------



## Olyeller68

Monaco













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

scottf.photo said:


> Thanks! This was on vacation a bit ago in Zermatt, Switzerland. That's the Matterhorn in the background!


Super cool. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

HoltzPlatz said:


> Last day of the year, and welcoming a new one. Please..
> View attachment 16335026


Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## yessir69

26 years and still going.


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Autavia!


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## jamesbiz

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Autavia!
> View attachment 16385134
> 
> View attachment 16385133
> 
> View attachment 16385132


those hour markers are so 3D


----------



## Can1860




----------



## mte78

2005 F1


----------



## mik_82

Back again today...


----------



## Can1860




----------



## ck13

Day 1 with my new formula 1....









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## mte78




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## 03hemi

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16396858


What size wrist do you have?
I'm thinking about getting the Monaco.


----------



## Stevaroni

03hemi said:


> What size wrist do you have?
> I'm thinking about getting the Monaco.


Hello - 7 1/4" wrist


----------



## Titan7




----------



## rileyd5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## ck13

Orange









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Tag Tuesday


----------



## Jim Dollares




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## jmerino7

The new Aquatimer for me. Have it also with a black dial.

Thanks.


----------



## jamesbiz

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16409708


never seen that bracelet on someones actual watch before.


----------



## Eggsy

jamesbiz said:


> never seen that bracelet on someones actual watch before.


It’s the original bracelet for this watch. Not many around really.


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Opettaja

Just fitted the Zealande rubber to the Aquaracer, perfect.


----------



## Jim Dollares




----------



## Orangecurrent

martin_blank said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dato ..... sooooo nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Just got a new board installed and giving it a test run.


----------



## Titan7

My newest acquisition, just arrived yesterday, pre-90 Tag 2000.


----------



## BGFalcon

Aquagraph. Back from a 4 month trip to TH for a "full service".









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## randallb




----------



## momo73

Most beutiful diver watch


----------



## JonS1967

martin_blank said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Just delivered...


----------



## Skitalets

I love that this thread is still going strong. Haven’t worn my AR500 in a few weeks but it still gets wrist time!

With integrated bracelet vintage doing so well, wish I’d kept my Heuer Kentucky. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Decided to wear my Classic 2000 this evening for my father-in-law’s birthday dinner.


----------



## tissot99

just serviced by TAG Australia….and for sale


----------



## Bear1845

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Decided to wear my Classic 2000 this evening for my father-in-law’s birthday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 16433898


That’s a museum piece.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Bear1845 said:


> That’s a museum piece.


Thank-you sir! It's not worth very much $$$, but it's priceless to me!


----------



## Titan7

Actually, if the bracelet is in as good of condition that 2000 could sell for $6-750 range to a collector, adjusted for inflation about what it sold for new. Yes there are tons of them in $350-450 range that are just beat to heck, as with everything, condition is king.

nice piece!


----------



## toolr

This today


----------



## ck13

On the job site today.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Titan7 said:


> Actually, if the bracelet is in as good of condition that 2000 could sell for $6-750 range to a collector, adjusted for inflation about what it sold for new. Yes there are tons of them in $350-450 range that are just beat to heck, as with everything, condition is king.
> 
> nice piece!


Thanks @Titan7! Actually, I recently got a new OEM bracelet from my local Tag Heuer Service Centre so it’s basically brand new! It was surprisingly not that expensive. I still have the original bracelet that’s in OK condition.


----------



## Bear1845

I sold this one a while back. It was in great shape.


----------



## mark_uk

Looking to offload a couple from my collection to make some room. I toyed with the idea of selling this, but just couldn’t do it!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mb16610

Wearing my recently serviced 844-4


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Splendid!!


----------



## Jim Dollares




----------



## EdgarZ

I finally got me the Formula 1 I’ve always wanted


----------



## keisuke880

A new addition to celebrate a bit of Jewelry on the finger


----------



## HoltzPlatz

We got a new neighbor today


----------



## Titan7

Just came today from the Netherlands.


----------



## HoltzPlatz

We’ve left the ‘hood so it’s party time


----------



## momo73




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## munizfire

Need to update the date


----------



## Jim Dollares

munizfire said:


> Need to update the date


This is a super cool version of the Aquaracer


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Still wearing this. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Can't say I blame ya!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Addiction?


----------



## momo73

I love this watch.


----------



## jamesbiz

momo73 said:


> I love this watch.


Would you mind doing a better picture of the top section of the bezel?


----------



## momo73




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

The Aquaracer Night Diver


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## catsteeth

Despite the servicing snafu, and it's smaller by far than anything else I wear. I'm really enjoying this old timer. That's it's quartz and easy too wear is added cream.


----------



## jeremyAZ

Heritage Calibre Heuer 02 Automatic Chronograph Black Dial


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Today's weapons of choice...


----------



## jamesbiz

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Today's weapons of choice...


The watch is mightier than the pen. 

....wait


----------



## Jim Dollares




----------



## HoltzPlatz

Looking sharp on that bracelet


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## JonS1967

Jim Dollares said:


> View attachment 16489732
> 
> 
> View attachment 16489733


That’s a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

jamesbiz said:


> The watch is mightier than the pen.
> 
> ....wait


James,

I've had a firearm (amongst other things) on my hip for the past 23 years... And the most dangerous thing I've held in my hand is my pen... It's done way more damage... 

I do love a good watch to... Especially my Tags...


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Getting into slightly older ones lately. This WS2110 arrived today. 1000 meters should be good to go for most daily events I would think..


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oops, double post. Sorry.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## momo73

Today psychohygiene in nature with nice watch.


----------



## kevinkar

Recently serviced 6000 quartz chronograph bought new in 1998:










I have a black dial version I like better but it's currently battery-less. Need to get it checked, new gaskets and a new battery in the near future.


----------



## Orangecurrent

Limited Edition CV2117 from 2004. Dial colour cannot be captured in a photo - amazing pearl appearance - shifting from champagne to silver to white depending on the light...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

TH 2000 classic chronograph CK1112 today


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## martin_blank

30 years in the making…

I saw this watch on the cover of a magazine when I was a kid and was enamored! Took a while to find a decent example, get it restored and then finally, get the NOS OEM bracelet but worth the wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Bear1845

That’s one of the best ever. Awesome. 


martin_blank said:


> 30 years in the making…
> 
> I saw this watch on the cover of a magazine when I was a kid and was enamored! Took a while to find a decent example, get it restored and then finally, get the NOS OEM bracelet but worth the wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## jamesbiz

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16547025


The rare carrera bracelet


----------



## Eggsy

jamesbiz said:


> The rare carrera bracelet


As far as I know this bracelet was never on any other model. I don’t know why. 
It may not be the best looking bracelet ever made,especially when compared to the 5 link on other Carreras at the time. But I think it’s very good. It’s genuinely really comfortable and tapers nicely from 19-17 mm. 
As a bonus there’s 3 micro adjust holes on the clasp too. So it’s easy to get a good fit. If I remember the 5 link didn’t have any adjustment.


----------



## WichitaViajero

TH Kirium F1


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## momo73

Aquaracer


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## WichitaViajero

TH Kirium


----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## HoltzPlatz

And to this day, I still love that lustrous blue dial


----------



## Olyeller68

Aquqracer to start the weekend. 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

HoltzPlatz said:


> And to this day, I still love that lustrous blue dial
> View attachment 16568311


Really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DonLuis

My carrera re-issue


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Who woulda thought one would find some GULF on a cruise ship?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jmonte345




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## 99Batman99

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Like the clean, simplicity.


----------



## 99Batman99

Here's my daily workhorse....


----------



## wkw

99Batman99 said:


> Like the clean, simplicity.


agreed.

There were black, grey and white color dials available back then. I was on the fence between grey and white. I’m glad I picked this one and it can be my go anywhere, do anything watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Thyl

I have one TAG Heuer (Pilot Chronograph from 1992) .

I wear it rarely lately.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer ck1112


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## HoltzPlatz

30 on the bezel is the date indicator for tonite. Just lazy


----------



## momo73

In the forest


----------



## karwath




----------



## WichitaViajero

Heuer 2000 from the 80’s, I’m the second owner and I love it!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Carrera tonight


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## momo73

Sunday in nature


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## A4S

First time Tag owner with Aquaracer 300 from Watches and Wonders 2022


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Custom, one of a kind, very high quality, leather watch strap... Thank you @outlawstraps


----------



## borchard929

Just picked
This one up yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can1860




----------



## Can1860




----------



## Burticle

Grand Carrera, Pool, & copious amounts of beer!
I hope you all have a wonderful Memorial Day Weekend!

Semper Fi.


----------



## jil_sander

980.006n with Monnin case


----------



## roddypeepa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Potatolord26

Tag Heuer Gulf F1
For my love for Cars 
I’m


----------



## A4S




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## rockchalk06

One and only Tag for now.


----------



## Jim Dollares




----------



## HoltzPlatz

Brilliant shot Jim! Nice sport coat to match too!


----------



## HoltzPlatz

1000m deep, I hope at least it survives..


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

my first Swiss watch. 7750 valjoux


----------



## CousinVinny

Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## HoltzPlatz

Feeling the orange today


----------



## HousePanther94

Aquaracer WAP1120 for hump day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Aquaracer tonight


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## A4S




----------



## Can1860




----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## catsteeth

Had to take the quick release spring bars out before the strap would fit.


----------



## A4S




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## Bear1845

MuckyMark said:


>





rockchalk06 said:


> View attachment 16751660


The old logo is where it’s at. Nice!


----------



## HoltzPlatz

CAD Heuer


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Pumping some Gulf gas today


----------



## catsteeth

The aftermarket fitted rubber straps came in 2 months before I was expecting them. They are what they are, but I'm pleasantly surprised with the quality. The clasp is a little industrial, but it is milled, and fortunately sterile with regards logo.
I'm quite pleased with how it looks. I'm not a fan of deployants, but it's not uncomfortable.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## graybomb

Tag Link Chrono


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## A4S




----------



## catsteeth

Afternoon Tea in _Scorchio_ weather


----------



## Jim Dollares




----------



## HoltzPlatz

Looks like a great way to chill!🍻


----------



## momo73




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Autavia on the bracelet for the summer. Such an underrated watch!


----------



## rokman

Yesterday's photo but still wearing it today









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## achilles

Just landed this piece in mint condition. So pleased with it. Destined to be a classic in my collection!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Wearing my Aquaracer on what I call it the “Bond” mesh. During the hot summer, I love the comfort and tool less adjustable clasp. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Out for a stroll today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


Beautiful!


----------



## TeeFuce




----------



## Jim Dollares

MuckyMark said:


>


One of the best Aquaracers out there


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

tag Heuer Aquaracer 300


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jamesbiz

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16821698


Just enough gold. Two tone bracelet is some times too much. Do you know if that's the solid gold bezel, or the one with the steel insert for the click mechanism?


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Cheers from Stockholm today


----------



## WichitaViajero

TH Kirium from 1997


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Turpinr

Aquaracer today😎


----------



## levkov

The watch that got me into watches: Link WT5110 Chronometer. 
I understand there's not much love for Links these days, 20 years and >100 watches later i still love it, especially the masculine bracelet


----------



## jamesbiz

levkov said:


> The watch that got me into watches: Link WT5110 Chronometer.
> I understand there's not much love for Links these days, 20 years and >100 watches later i still love it, especially the masculine bracelet
> 
> View attachment 16848598


what do you mean no love? Those watches are timeless. They are the Jason borne watches.


----------



## levkov

jamesbiz said:


> what do you mean no love? Those watches are timeless. They are the Jason borne watches.


Should’ve phrased it “not as much love” as other models, like Carrera, Aquaracer, etc. I have the impression that the Link series mostly attracts people that are relatively new to watches (it must, if its still in production). 
But long time enthusiasts - not as much. Look at the second hand prices, Links are almost always priced under other models of the same age / specs, etc. Just an observation/ impression i have, might be wrong, idk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

levkov said:


> Should’ve phrased it “not as much love” as other models, like Carrera, Aquaracer, etc. I have the impression that the Link series mostly attracts people that are relatively new to watches (it must, if its still in production).
> But long time enthusiasts - not as much. Look at the second hand prices, Links are almost always priced under other models of the same age / specs, etc. Just an observation/ impression i have, might be wrong, idk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they? I guess it depends. These days, the prices are all high tho. There are also some LINK models from that era that are stupid priced. I'm not as much of a fan of the newer style. But still, I can't imagine anyone not loving the LINKS, even compared to the others. It's just so different!.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## levkov

jamesbiz said:


> Are they? I guess it depends. These days, the prices are all high tho. There are also some LINK models from that era that are stupid priced. I'm not as much of a fan of the newer style. But still, I can't imagine anyone not loving the LINKS, even compared to the others. It's just so different!.


Just an impression i've had.. think it depends on the perspective too. But that's exactly what I also love that about the Link that it's different


----------



## Orange_GT3

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16851499


I've always liked that combination of dial and strap but you don't often see the rubber strap in the wild.


----------



## Stevaroni

Orange_GT3 said:


> I've always liked that combination of dial and strap but you don't often see the rubber strap in the wild.


You're right, I think it suits the watch IMHO -
Great strap from Tag Heuer- one of my favorites 
Thanks- Cheers


----------



## jamesbiz

Does no one own the micro timer? I never see any pictures of it.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

Still honeymoon phase but I reeeeeeeeeeeally like my new addition 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACH5

Just recently picked this one up. A pre-owned Carrera Cal16 in near mint condition. I find the quality and finish superb!


----------



## HoltzPlatz

I still love this one, such fantastic legibility!


----------



## Magna Graecia

Carrera Twin Time with a new alligator strap from the Tag Heuer boutique in ATL.


----------



## AllenG

Twin Time Today


----------



## toolr

Aquaracer today...


----------



## kevinkar

An oldie but a goodie - 2000 Chronograph, purchased new in 1993. Bezel is a bit beat up and there is some definite wear to it but all done by me. From what I can see with a loupe, the sapphire crystal is still flawless even though I dropped this directly on its face onto cement at a park when catching a football (ball hit my wrist with enough force to bend the springbar and the whole watch just dropped off my arm.) Sad that the tritium is way past expired but it has that old patina to it so I guess that's something.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SteveU

Early 80s Spirotechnique on an OEM leather strap. New crystal in this a few months ago and it looks like a new watch!


----------



## kyledemo

Newest addition 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WobblyIce

This was my husband's 21st birthday present (which I guess makes both him and the watch "vintage"!) and it was the one that first got him into watches. He recently removed some links and now I wear it more than he does.


----------



## AllenG




----------



## Timelybehaviour05




----------



## A4S




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tissot99




----------



## Can1860




----------



## Psudonim

Autavia


----------



## SteveU

My only Tag, but one of my favorite watches


----------



## evilym




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## evilym




----------



## gliebig

1st watch I ever bought.


----------



## Russ1965

First quartz Tag I ever owned:


----------



## Marvelight




----------



## evilym




----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## TeeFuce




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## evilym




----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## A4S

Pumpkin orange 🎃


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvelight

Dickie said:


> View attachment 17008587


How do you like that aquaracer? Im considering getting that exact one.


----------



## Dickie

Marvelight said:


> How do you like that aquaracer? Im considering getting that exact one.


Love it. The bracelet is fantastic and I am a big fan of titanium watches. The lume is very strong. Mine runs about +5 per day so not too bad


----------



## CarlosG92

one of my fav tags. the caliber 01 Blue!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan7

The latest, arrived yesterday!


----------



## evilym




----------



## HousePanther94

It’s going back on the bracelet Today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HousePanther94

Titan7 said:


> The latest, arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 17013535


Wow!!! That’s in great shape! And not a common find. A GMT 1500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan7

HousePanther94 said:


> Wow!!! That’s in great shape! And not a common find. A GMT 1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I should run to buy a Lotto ticket as I picked this one up too! Just too rare, in too good of condition, and so freaking cool! How can I stumble across 2 of these in black and white in this condition after looking for so many years, lol!
** not a dent on the bezel @ 9 mark, reflection, lol🤣


----------



## Pontificator

Just arrived today NOS Formula 1


----------



## jamesbiz

Pontificator said:


> Just arrived today NOS Formula 1
> View attachment 17017444


Hey. So ugh, Where did you buy it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jim Dollares

Pontificator said:


> Just arrived today NOS Formula 1
> View attachment 17017444


Please don't post fake watches in this thread


----------



## colonelpurple

Formula 1


----------



## Pontificator

Jim Dollares said:


> Please don't post fake watches in this thread


You mean the fake watch that I bought and have already verified its authenticity through the TAG web site serial number verification page? Nice try, bright boy.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Pontificator said:


> You mean the fake watch that I bought and have already verified its authenticity through the TAG web site serial number verification page? Nice try, bright boy.


Fake watches often use a real serial number and getting a match on TAG serial number search is no guarantee the piece is genuine. Please also see my post in the authenticity thread, your watch has multiple obvious tells of mistakes seen in fakes of this particular model. This model is very commonly faked and I recommend you send your watch to TAG Heuer for free authentication, they will confirm it being counterfit. Not trying to be a *********, if you bought that thing believing it was actually real you deserve to get your money back.

Who sold it to you?


----------



## Titan7

He is correct, the web site serial number check will not guarantee it’s legit. Ask me how I know, I got the same watch all checked out on-line okay, there were issues with the sub dials, so I brought it to a Tag Authz dealer, they opened it up, it was a replica. Not saying you have a fake but those F1s are a very popular knock off watch and they are getting really good.


----------



## jamesbiz

Pontificator said:


> You mean the fake watch that I bought and have already verified its authenticity through the TAG web site serial number verification page? Nice try, bright boy.


Good job being a dick. I had felt bad for you and wanted to be nice. But ok, I'll be a dick too. Your watch is fake. The only thing you verified, is that someone bought a real tag heuer watch with that serial number, and counterfeiters took it and put it on all their fakes, so that people like you can check the number and say " see! it's real!". Except it's not. It's a fake.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cayenne06

Just arrived, hope it’s not a fake ;-)


----------



## graps42

Old 200m with the moondust dial and ghost blue bezel. These are getting harder to find in good condition


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Turpinr

Aquaracer today.
It'll be 6 years old next month 








I'd better put a pic in my post


----------



## domayotte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

My one and only Taaaag


----------



## deepsea03

7763c


----------



## TeeFuce




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

Vintage Autavia details


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## HoltzPlatz

Getting some attention today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer 7763 (2nd execution) on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## mb16610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jim Dollares

Meshy TAG Heuer Christmas bromigos


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gsingh0317

New Twin Time for me today!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## deepsea03

early morning w/ the 7763


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## Castron

Wishing you all a great 2023!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## mushvenom




----------



## catsteeth

New today 😁


----------



## Jim Dollares

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 17138827
> 
> 
> New today 😁


Hey bro! Where did you buy this watch?


----------



## catsteeth

Jim Dollares said:


> Hey bro! Where did you buy this watch?


An online watch store here in the UK. Initially I saw it on eBay, then got in contact and made a deal with them.
I've only had it a few hours but I'm super happy so far. It's a very pretty looking watch. With it's blue dial it has far more its own design than some might say


----------



## Jim Dollares

catsteeth said:


> An online watch store here in the UK. Initially I saw it on eBay, then got in contact and made a deal directly.
> I've only had it a few hours but I'm super happy so far. It's a very pretty looking watch. With it's blue dial it has far more its own design than some might say


I think your watch might be fake, especially that bezel lume pip doesn't look right. Do you mind posting some more photos in better light?


----------



## catsteeth

Jim Dollares said:


> I think your watch might be fake, especially that bezel lume pip doesn't look right. Do you mind posting some more photos in better light?


----------



## Jim Dollares

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 17139358


Thanks! Thats not a watch though , just a piece of paper claiming that someone thinks it is a genuine watch. Anyway, I just wanted to help you so you can return a fake watch. Even worse if Ebay authenticity check let it through.

Here is a nice video clearly demonstrating the genuine product. In the photo you posted the lume dot doesn't look like it should. It looks more filled than being the authentic bubble looking thing with a clear space around the "bubble". But the light is not the best, hence to be able to help I asked for more photos. Commonly known among TAG Heuer nerds, this generation of Aquaracer is extremely widely counterfited and it is always the lume dot the Chinese seem to fail to replicate.





Some screenshots from the video



















Here is a video by Watchbox















Have a nice day bro!


----------



## catsteeth

This morning 🌄 I think I know what I'll be wearing for a few days 😁


----------



## Pontificator

I'm not going to weigh in on whether that watch is authentic or not but Jim prevented me from buying a fake F1 on Ebay so I'd listen to what he has to say. Oh and I'm not sure I'd trust Ebay's authenticators either.


----------



## tmoore

Mercedes SLR


----------



## HoltzPlatz

"An online watch store here in the UK. Initially I saw it on eBay, then got in contact and made a deal with them."
Went outside of eBay rules, and then got the eBay authentication card anyways? Kinda strange


----------



## deepsea03

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## catsteeth

HoltzPlatz said:


> "An online watch store here in the UK. Initially I saw it on eBay, then got in contact and made a deal with them."
> Went outside of eBay rules, and then got the eBay authentication card anyways? Kinda strange


I saw it in eBay, then phoned up the store. It was a proper bricks and mortar watch store I was able to Google.

They offered for me to pay by bank transfer for £50 less, than the price we agreed. But I said I'd stick with the eBay payment system. Which gave me both the Authentication Guarantee, and the very buyer friendly eBay payment protections.

*I appreciate that the Authentication Guarantee isn't fail-safe. But this is also far from the first non affordable watch I have bought.
I have a friendly local watchmaker (though I still pay), _and I take a lot of care._
eBay is stuffed with fakes in that area just around and below the new Authentication Guarantee price level. Aquaracers, Carreras, Conquests, Hydroconquests, are about the most faked. All those pop-up low sale seller accounts with multiples of the same brand new watch ...
It's why I usually buy my non affordables from proper shops, not random blokes, even if I find them on eBay.

I was going to post my small TH collection (2+1), I've changed my mind. I'm saddened but the TH forum can obviously do without my contributions.

Like buying a watch I gather the information first before pronouncing a judgement.


----------



## ctarshus

Lazy Sunday vibes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Pontificator said:


> I'm not going to weigh in on whether that watch is authentic or not but Jim prevented me from buying a fake F1 on Ebay so I'd listen to what he has to say. Oh and I'm not sure I'd trust Ebay's authenticators either.


I'd never trust ebay authenticators with tag heuer. I know for a fact that they've authenticated fake watches in the past. They are NOT qualified to do any of this. A dozen people on this forum have more knowledge than any of them. You think they know even half the details that we do on here? Not a chance.


----------



## anonymousmoose

New battery and pressure test means;
Back in rotation


----------



## martin_blank

deepsea03 said:


> Saturday breakfast date












Is it Friday yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------

